# Pocket Monsters: Best Wishes - Black and White



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

*Pocket Monsters: Best Wishes - Black and White*​ 

​*Credits to Synn and Frango for the banner *​ 
Rules of the DAY PHASE:
 This is the time of phase, where people are allowed to post and discuss who could potentially be the one's posing as the threat. 
 Voting also takes place in this time of phase, you can post here to nominate who you think are the prime suspects. However, you don't always have to vote if you contribute to the discussion. 
 If you are voting, please use this format: [VOTE LYNCH XXXX] - 'XXXX' being the player you want to vote. Make sure the vote is bolded and in CAPITAL LETTERS. 
 Day-Phases last approximately 24 hours - no more, no less. If you miss that time to vote, im afraid the game carries on without you. The only time it does not last 24 hours, is if I get a majourity of votes for the same person, in which I will I start the next phase sooner than normal. 
 If you are inactive for two consecutive Day-phases, you will be Mod-killed. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Rules of the NIGHT PHASE:
 NO posting in the night phase. If you break these rules, you will instantly be booted out of the game - if it's accidental, then immediately delete that post. 
 During the night-phase, the Mafia's leader will send the gamehost, his mafia's actions and who they will kill. Nobody but the Mafia Leader should send the actions. This is also the time of phase where players with specified roles will send their actions also to the gamehost. 
 If I don't receive this PM, im afraid no actions will be made in the night-phase and the game will continue. 
 Night-phases also last approximately 24 hours. Only if I receive all actions made by the players with specific roles, will I advance the game into the next phase. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Miscellaneous rules: 
 DO NOT discuss about the game outside of this thread, unless you are Mafia or selected town. I don't want to see VM's asking to role reveal, nor do I want people posting Print Screen images to reveal other peoples roles and ruin the game. Please note, that if this does happen, you will be banned from future games. 

 If you are dead, DO NOT cheat. I will find out, don't think you can secretly cheat behind my back. DO NOT think it's ok to help others in the game out. 
 Inactivity will not be tolerated. Please make sure you note that. There are many people who wanted to play but couldn't due to the player limit - so don't take advantage of that privilege. If you do not post in this thread for two consecutive day phases, you will be mod-killed. If you have a specific reason as to why you will be inactive, please PM me so that I will consider not Mod-killing you. 
 If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me. 
 If I too, are inactive, then I will post in this thread a notifier, and I will hand over the game to someone who can continue it (This is unlikely though). 
 Fandom does not reflect on a players role. If a person you know, absolutely adores a character; that doesn't necessarily mean that they have that characters role. A little advice to you guys, if you have this sort of gaming mentality, then you will not make it far. I garuntee you.
 Players with special ability roles that end up ModKilled, will have their role's effect NULLED after it. 

Follow all these rules; then you will be fine.

ALSO ON ROLE REVEALING. DON'T DO IT. I DON'T WANT HINTING EITHER. UNLESS YOU MAKE IT SO SUBTLE I CAN'T NOTICE . *ALSO DON'T ROLE REVEAL OTHERS IF THAT WASN'T CLEAR ALREADY.*

1. Shark Skin
2. Kamikazi - Burgh
3. Remchu - Black
4. Fakepeace - Iris
5. Roflcopter
6. Hidden Nin - Sage 5
7. WhatADrag - Sage 2
8. Princess Ivy - ???
9. JiraiyaTheGallant - Brycen
10. Bioness - Chili
11. LEGENDARYBEAUTY - N
12. Cycloid - Sage 4
13. Tia Halibel - Espionage - White
14. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Shauntal
15. James - Reshiram
16. Espionage - Professor Juniper
17. Sarun Uchia - Cress
18. Mei Lin - Elesa
19. Sajin - Sage 6
20. Aiyanah - Sage 3
21. Buto Renjin - Alder
22. Shin - Zangetsu - Cedric Juniper
23. Netorie - Skyla
24. Noitora - Sage 7
25. VLD
26. Raven Rider - Clay
27. Fear - ???
28. Xerces - Caitlin
29. Blackluster - Triad 1
30. Awesome - Triad 2
31. Gumby2ms
32. *Marco - Blue*
33. Platinum - Marshal
34. Mio - Kyurem
35. Jiraiya the Gallant - Triad 3


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

*HEROES (TOWN)*​ 
*Blue [Hero/Semi-Bulletproof]* – Blue can kill 2 people each phase. One in the night and one in the day until she finds N. She can only be lynched or killed by N or bomb.

*White [Semi Hero]* – In the Unova region, Blue encountered a new friend. Along with Blue, White shares the job of destroying N. If Blue is about to be killed by N, White has the choice of sacrificing her life for Blue. She knows who Blue is.

*Black [Semi Hero]* – In the Unova region, Blue encountered a new friend. Along with Blue, Black shares the job of destroying N. If Blue is up for a lynch, Black has the choice of sacrificing his life for Blue. He knows who Blue is.

*Cilan/Cress/Chili [Role blocker/Counter-Doctor/Reviver]* – These three gym leaders are the only town that know each other. With their three abilities, they can block roles, dissolve any protective action done upon that target (Doctor/Protector/Converting), or revive dead players. (These are three separate roles but they work together)

*Lenora [Doctor/Double Voter]* – She can protect players during the day or night depending on her choice. Also, her vote towards a lynch counts as two.

*Burgh [Hider]* – With his sneaky bugs, this gym leader can hide every other night to avoid being killed.

*Elesa [Strategist]* – This witty gym leader can send out a name to the game mod. The first person to perform an action on her target dies.

*Clay [Bulldozer]* – With his immense power, this gym leader can hit a player so hard that they lose their role for the day/night phase.

*Skyla [Super Cop]* – This gym leader’s ridiculous sight allows her to investigate two players each night.

*Brycen [Elite Role blocker/Silencer]* – With his icy pokemon, this gym leader can permanently freeze a player. This player can’t use their role until Brycen is dead. Also, this player is silenced every other phase until Brycen dies.

*Drayden [Destroyer]* – With his dragon pokemon, Drayden can destroy another player during the night. He cannot be role blocked. If Iris is killed, not only will be be immune to role blocks, but he Doctors will not be able to stop his attacks until she is revived.

*Iris [Seeker]* – In an attempt to be a dragon master, Iris searches for 
Zekrom and Reshiram. If she catches them, she becomes semi-bulletproof and can only be killed by N or lynched. 

*Shauntal [Copycat]* – This powerful Elite Four member can copy others’ abilities by writing them down into books which she is known for. She can stock up as many abilities as she wants.

*Grimsley [Converter/Traitor]* – With his dark pokemon, this Elite Four member can draw enemies into the shadows bringing them to the town side each night. If he is attacked, he automatically uses one of these enemies as a shield. If he is attacked without having a human shield, he has the choice to save his life by joining the mafia.

*Caitlin [Mind fucker]* – With her psychic pokemon, this strong Elite Four member can mind fuck any cop. During the day phase, Caitlin can pm the mod telling them what ability of mind fuck she wants to do. When she is investigated, she can either decide to kill her investigator, or strip the cop of their abilities.

*Marshal [Back up Governor]* – The Elite Four member Marshal can use his fighting pokemon to take on Alder’s powers in case Alder dies.

*Alder [Governor/Vigil]* – Alder can save a player from being lynched by sending a name to the mod. And he can kill one player every day or night phase to his liking. In addition to saving another player, Alder is able to save himself from being killed twice.

*Professor Juniper [Professor]* - The knowledgeable pokemon Professor Juniper can activate a bomb that will kill four people randomly or three players that sacrifice themselves. 

*Cedric Juniper [Anti/Pro-Professor]* – Juniper’s father can either power up the bomb or deactivate it. Powering up the bomb will bring the random death count to 6 and sacrifices to 5.

*TEAM PLASMA (MAFIA)*​ 
*N [Leader/Semi-Bulletproof/Immortal]* – N wishes to liberate pokemon from the control of people. But to do so he needs the power of Zekrom and Reshiram. Every phase (day and night) he sends 2 names to the game mod in search of both Reshiram and Zekrom. If he finds Zekrom, the pokemon is captured. The same applies to Reshiram. If instead of finding the dragons, N finds Blue or the two other heroes, he can kill them. If he manages to capture both dragons, N will be able to kill two people each night. His attacks cannot be stopped. He can only be killed by Blue (before he gets both dragons) or a lynch or the bomb. If investigated by someone, he will appear innocent. Finally if he gets both dragons, he becomes immortal and can only be killed by a double lynch. If attacked in his immortal state, the attacker will perish.

*Triad 1/ Triad 2/ Triad 3 [Escape Artist/Cop/Role block]* – These three beings are spies for Team Plasma. Each night they can perform these actions to escape death, investigate, or role block another player. Escape artist allows Triade to escape death three times before finally dying. However, the second two abilities are limited. These two can be used in the same night phase, but whatever power is used that night can’t be used the following night.

*Ghetsis [Back up Leader/Janitor]* – He takes on N’s role if he happens to die. He can also clean up a scene.

*Sage 2 [Doctor]* – Can protect another mafia member during the night

*Sage 3 [Elite Reviver]* – Can revive a member of his team to play again. Also he has the power to revive dead players from the town. If he does so, that revived player now plays for the mafia.

*Sage 4 [Defender]* – Can protect the entire mafia team from attacks for an entire phase. If anyone in the mafia is attacked by Drayden however, Sage 4 will give up his life to keep the barrier up.

*Sage 5 [Controller]* – Can send one name to the game mod each night. He will be able to use that player’s powers for the next night.

*Sage 6 [Assassin]* – Can kill two random people every other night. This does not exclude his own team.

*Sage 7 [Brawler]* – If attacked, his attacker dies along with him. If lynched the last two players die with him.


*Independent*​ 
*Reshiram [TurboBlaze]* – With its immense strength, Reshiram is not affected by any actions other than Iris and N. Also, it gets a one shot kill.

*Zekrom [TerraVolt]* – Same as Reshiram.


*Kyurem [Pressure/Serial Killer]* With it's ability, Kyurem is able to gain new powers as the phases go by. In addition to that, Kyurem is a serial killer that eats other players once every other phase day or night.

Phase 1- Protection
Phase 2- Roleblock
Phase 3- Extra Kill
Phase 4- Halt all actions that phase. Day and night
Phase 5 - Unlynchable
Phase 6 - Immortal.

Player List

1. Shark Skin
2. Kamikazi
3. Remchu
4. Fakepeace
5. Roflcopter
6. Hidden Nin
7. WhatADrag
8. Princess Ivy
9. JiraiyaTheGallant
10. Bioness
11. LEGENDARYBEAUTY
12. Cycloid
13. Tia Halibel
14. Hiruzen Sarutobi
15. James
16. Espionage
17. Sarun Uchia
18. Mei Lin
19. Sajin
20. Aiyanah
21. Buto Renjin
22. Shin - Zangetsu
23. Netorie
24. Noitora
25. VLD
26. Raven Rider
27. Fear
28. Xerces
29. Blackluster
30. Awesome
31. Gumby2ms
32. Marco
33. Platinum
34. Mio
35. Jiraiya the Gallant


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

Arceus calmly sat upone his throne watching over the very world he created. 
"This is beautiful. Everything is finally at peace. It's been two years since..." but before he could finish, one of his children Azelf alerted him of danger. 

"Lord, Team Plasma is on the move. I'm afraid it's begun." Arceus slowly turned and glared at Azelf. Finally he left out a sigh. And just as slowly as he faced Azelf, he swiveled back around to watch over the world in his domain. Arceus' glossy eyes stared off into the distance.

"Why...why?" He thought to himself, "Why after two years of peace does trouble have to start all over again.? I've learned my lesson by meddling with humans. They're terrible. Scum and can't be trusted...however I remember that day...and that girl..._Blue_ was her name?" Arceus paced the area around him thinking. He then closed his eyes to sense the energy of all life around him. "Yes." he said, "She is still alive. She's a remarkable specimen, and exceptional. She proved to me that not all humans are bad. But still I won't interfere. I'll let her solve this one...on her own."


Day Phase I START​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

> • I*f you are dead, DO NOT* You will be punished the same as if caught cheating. I will find out, don't think you can secretly cheat behind my back. *think it's ok to help others in the game out.*



Might want to fix that point.


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

Brings back memories.

1st page get.


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

I honestly don't remember signing up for this but okay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

Where's the damn player list?


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

so it begins
[vote lynch...]
can i has player list ploxxie?


----------



## Juri (May 20, 2011)

So it begins, eh?


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2011)

I can't be anti-Sajin without a player list.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

First time I'm playing a Pokemon game. :33


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha forgot the player list. Also I forgot to add one independent role I forgot.


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> First time I'm playing a Pokemon game. :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Raven Rider (May 20, 2011)

Its started :33

but no player list.


----------



## Netorie (May 20, 2011)

^Indeed. 

Write-up looks pretty good.


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

What about no player list? 

And thanks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

Why is my name in all caps?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 20, 2011)

Okay lets start the voting 

*[vote lynch Hidden Nin]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why is my name in all caps?



She's telling us who to lynch.

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Netorie (May 20, 2011)

I spy with my little eye, a players list. 

/spam


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

Sounds legit.


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

No it's because I love LB. WAD. She's finally playing in my game!


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION. HOLD ON TO YOUR HATS*


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> She's telling us who to lynch.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*





*FIREWORKS IS A GIRL!!*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

I can accept that.


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2011)

Oh this is up. Nice. I'm dying in all games I'm currently playing.


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

player list get
*[vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 20, 2011)

I'm a Pokemon master guys.


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

Clay walked through Driftveil City. "My I never release how beautiful my city is by the sea. Too bad I'm going to have to leave. But hey, I heard they have rare gems in Lacousa Town so it'll be worth it." Clay the Gym Leader of Driftveil city continued to walk until he got to the bridge that lead to Nimbasa City. Once let down, he crossed. He continued he journey for miles finally he reached his destination. He ventured even further until he reached the chasm. "Boy it's sure foggy here. I'll have to be careful while I step down.." Clay stopped mid sentence when he heard a growl. "What was that?" he inquired. Instinctively he drew a pokeball. He turned around slowly in the dense fog looking for his predator. And then out of nowhere, a pokemon lunged at him with it's jaws and crushed his entire torso in its massive jaws. Clay gasped and yelled a blood curdling scream. The blood drained slowly from his body along his attacker's jaws. Then just as sneaky as it attacked, it disappeared.


​ 

*Raven Rider [Clay] has been killed by Kyurem*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

Do we get to know who Clay was...?


----------



## Olivia (May 20, 2011)

I'm town again, I'm on a role with being town now. 

Can't decide between Xerces or HS, so for now:

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

Who died


----------



## Juri (May 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Which player was Cray?


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch Rofl]*

Using my newfound scumdar.


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

poor Raven Rider , killed before he could even post


----------



## Netorie (May 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Espionage]*

Just for the sake of voting.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch Xerces]
*
I fear his power .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Derpces]*

I'm obligated


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

I want to face him once.  Day one'd always, though.


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2011)

Xerces is playing? 

*[change vote lynch Xerces]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

another day 1 lynch on xerc
how unoriginal 
*[change vote lynch espionage]*
just to have xerc stay


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Espionage]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 20, 2011)

In a game with both Xerces and Espionage its hard to choose a day 1 lynch...
*[Vote lynch Xerces]*

Actually wasn't thaat hard a choice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

I really dislike these policy wagons because they keep scumhunting proper from occurring on Day 1, but it's obvious people are going to choose between Xerces and Espionage, so I'm going to go with the one I like less.

*[Change Vote Lynch Espionage]*


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

don't forget about Hiruzen Sarutobi, it's like the Day 1 jackpot


but in all seriousness Xerces is a fucking asshole 

And WhatADrag it is policy for a reason, and that reason is the game will suck with them in it, like a wound that continues to fester, I honestly don't mind Espionage that much but Xerces makes my skin peel, and Hiruzen causes me to slam my head repeatedly against my desk


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

BORN TO RAISE HELL

BORN TO RAISE HELL

WE KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND WE DO IT REAL WELL


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 20, 2011)

Xerces is a fucking vote magnet for town and mafia alike, so those who voted him are all suspect in my eyes. Any could be mafia, so I'll vote one of them.

*[Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, you do have a point..

*[vote lynch WAD]* for typing a reason to justify over something like this


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

Hardly a point, the fact is certain players simply ruin a game for others. Voting for someone simply because they made a day one vote out of preference and then trying to appear like the good guy is the real indication of scum JiraiyaTheGallent


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

Considering my last couple games I have been playing without being day 1d, i'm suspicious over the people that pulled the lynch out on me.


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2011)

I feel the same way as Bioness. HS is just your everyday derpster. He can be ignored. Espionage doesn't bother me at all besides being clueless at times. Derpces is on a whole other level of idiocy then those two.


----------



## Netorie (May 20, 2011)

Can't say I've ever had any interaction with Xerces, is he really that bad guys?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Yeah, you do have a point..
> 
> *[vote lynch WAD]* for typing a reason to justify over something like this



I justify every reason for every vote I make, it's just how I play. I'm Captain TL;DR



Espionage said:


> Considering my last couple games I have been playing without being day 1d, i'm suspicious over the people that pulled the lynch out on me.



Considering that I'm pretty sure you're scum in the FT game at the very least, this doesn't help your case.

Sorry, but I'm just weary when wagons don't roll on you easily. I'm easily persuaded though. Right now I see no reason for you to panic as Xerces is clearly in the lead and you are considered the lesser of two evils.


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

mafia gamers smh

>petition to have xerces brought back to the fc
>continue to lynch him in games

good stuff


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2011)

I'm not scum in either of these games, and the reason why I don't see what's up with the game, it's because I have stuff to do irl, causing me to only ask questions and not get any answers.

So please and thank you town. Leave me be.


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2011)

*Incoming Day Actions*


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> mafia gamers smh
> 
> >petition to have xerces brought back to the fc
> >continue to lynch him in games
> ...



yeah I saw that shit, not that I'm jealous but WTF why was he allowed back in of all people, seems like him and the dictator think alike


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

Alder and Blue walked side by side. "You know Blue, Team Plasma has made their move...The Elite Four will do everything in it's power to help you stop them."

Blue smirked. "Thanks Alder, I think I could use all the help I can get. I remember 2 years back...on second thought, nevermind."

"I know, it can be painful to deal with the loss of your friends. Green and Red were good boys. They were true heroes Blue. Remember that. What happened to them was NOT your fault, you couldn't.." in a heartbeat Blue cut him off. Her blue eyes stared him down

"I could have done something. I could have been stronger. I won't let anymore of my allies dies because of me!" as she exclaimed this, a rustle happened in the bushes. Both startled, the trainers unleashed their pokemon's most powerful attacks. But to their dismay and utter regret, they found out that they had killed one of their own...Elite Four Caitlin...


Blue and Alder have killed *[Elite Four Caitlin]* *- Xerces*

​


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Why would you waste a day action like that

Whoever did that


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

He never lives past day one anymore.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

2 people went after him? 

Didn't know he was that big a threat to some people


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Espionage]*

We really didn't need Xerces spouting nonsense that somehow fucks over town.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Don't know who to vote for anymore.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Change your damn vote, don't lynch me.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Why did two people waste actions on Xerces ?


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2011)

Damn it I wanted that role!!!

actually that Caitlin role seems like it would do more harm than good

*[Change Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallent]*


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

Smh policy lynches.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch Espionage]* .


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

Xerces is dead already 

Not sure if we should lynch Espionage if he has a powerful role...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> He never lives past day one anymore.



I've never seen him live past Day 1 in any game I've played in with him. 



Bioness said:


> Damn it I wanted that role!!!
> 
> actually that Caitlin role seems like it would do more harm than good
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallent]*



Voting me just because you disagree with my point that everyone who voted Xerces since he's a spite vote magnet? Well, now that he flipped town, it's even more likely that there are more mafia voters within his wagon.

Think about it.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (May 21, 2011)

i still own a neo genisis lugia card in good not mint condition but its not first edition so damn.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (May 21, 2011)

the holo edition not the non holo and not the giovanis lugia even though i wish it was cuz that one look better


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2011)

Hey kid this is a Mafia game, and the Pokemon card thread is in the "Trading Cards" section


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 21, 2011)

jiraiyaskid said:


> i still own a neo genisis lugia card in good not mint condition but its not first edition so damn.





jiraiyaskid said:


> the holo edition not the non holo and not the giovanis lugia even though i wish it was cuz that one look better



Wrong thread dude.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

Way wrong thread


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Let's lynch him guys .


----------



## Netorie (May 21, 2011)

I like this plan.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch jiraiyaskid]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

Lol neo genisis lugia...


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys happy Rapture day!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 21, 2011)

Let's see if it's true.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hey guys happy Rapture day!



It's still friday here.

AND COME AT ME MAFIA I AM THE ALL POWERFUL ????????. TO COME AT ME WITH ANY ACTIONS MEANS DEATH!


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2011)

Supposedly it will happen at 6pm Pacific Standard Time

I will so laugh if there actually is some major thing that happens but trolls all those people and it was just coincidence


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Okay lets start the voting
> 
> *[vote lynch Hidden Nin]*



First to vote and gave no reason why. 

*[VOTE LYNCH RAVEN RIDER]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

^ That's totally going to happen, Bioness, just to cause people to rage and fear. Someone's going to do something.


----------



## Netorie (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider is dead already, right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider unfortunately died.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

I wish I had a limited edition neon genesis lugia now...


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> I wish I had a limited edition neon genesis lugia now...


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2011)

Damn already? I've read pages 1, 3-5. 

Well I'll be back with another hunch for a good vote.


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2011)

that card makes me think of my days past of collecting and hoarding poke cards....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2011)

I have a sudden urge to play a Pokemon game now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch LB]*

 now is the time to reopen this old score. Though really...Vasto-1 LB-0.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

I haven't played one since I moved to US.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Vasto - 1, LB - 0?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Vasto is deluded .

*[vote lynch Vastolordae]*


----------



## FakePeace (May 21, 2011)

A good way to start my saturday morning. My last mafia game is a long time ago.
*[Vote lynch Hidden Nin]*
by intuition.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Vasto - 1, LB - 0?



Vasto-1....LB-0....is fact



Platinum said:


> Vasto is deluded .
> 
> *[vote lynch Vastolordae]*



Platinum you are just wasting your lynch...in fact keep it up and it will be your last.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Are you saying you will kill me Vasto ?

Sounds like something a scum would say....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Are you saying you will kill me Vasto ?
> 
> Sounds like something a scum would say....



Or just an all powerful beast. Tell me why you should not be day 1d. This would make up for you not being able to die in the damn scott pilgrim game.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Kill me if you want Vasto. I ain't afraid of you .

Do it scum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

In due time....in due time.


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2011)

it's started


----------



## gumby2ms (May 21, 2011)

lol it started again. hopefully with more regulars it won't be inacti gong show like last poke game. tempted to vote JTG for being so boss last game. not sure was it JTG or J T G who made it to the end last game. i'll vote morrow yall.


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2011)

i'll vote now  

*[vote lynch vastolordae]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*



Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Rofl]*
> 
> Using my newfound scumdar.



You might wanna return it, bro. It seems to be broken.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 21, 2011)

Damn. So many posts already. Xerces and Raven dead already? 

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

My scumdar indicates.


----------



## Sajin (May 21, 2011)

Fireworks, please send me a role pm since I didn't get one.

*[Vote lynch Espionage]* Just in case Mio is on my team.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Espionage]* Just in case Mio is on my team.



What is this, Sajin ?
You're not playing pro-Sajin this game ?
smh


----------



## Sajin (May 21, 2011)

What if I'm a vig or a non-Godfather mafioso. Then I can't play pro-Sajin


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2011)

posting to suscribe,now reading:33


----------



## Fear (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna be the very best.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Sajin said:


> What if I'm a vig or a non-Godfather mafioso. Then I can't play pro-Sajin



>implying your role has anything to do with playing pro-Sajin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

what Sajin is back!?


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol it started again. hopefully with more regulars it won't be inacti gong show like last poke game. tempted to vote JTG for being so boss last game. not sure was it JTG or J T G who made it to the end last game. i'll vote morrow yall.



It was the other Jiraiya the Gallant that was beast in the other game. He dropped out of this one because he didn't get the role he wanted. However, he is on reserve.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch WhatADrag*]

He's obvious scum.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 21, 2011)

so many posts to catch up on. before i go back to read it all, anything of note happen so far or just the usual first day shenanigans?


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I'm not scum in either of these games, and the reason why I don't see what's up with the game, it's because I have stuff to do irl, causing me to only ask questions and not get any answers.
> 
> So please and thank you town. Leave me be.


lol its 10 minutes tops to skim the thread and get an idea of what's going on



Bioness said:


> yeah I saw that shit, not that I'm jealous but WTF why was he allowed back in of all people, seems like him and the dictator think alike


i dont mind xerces
lol i dont even get why he was banned from the fc
but then, i dont get why anyone was banned 
lol i'll stick to my notion that xerc has a top tier scumdar
maybe one day, you'll witness it
smh wasting 2 actions on him


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

Mio's scumdar :33

*[change vote lynch WAD]*

I'll scumhunt proper next phase because there really isn't much information the first day phase.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VastoLordae]*


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Please for those who voted for me, change your lynch. It will not help the town out in anyway.


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

Just in case you are curious of their names, the Sages' names are

*Sage 1 - Ghetsis
Sage 2 - Zinzolin
Sage 3 - Ryoku
Sage 4 - Giallo
Sage 5 - Rood
Sage 6 - Bronius
Sage 7 - Gorm

And to solve all confusion, the Triad are three different characters just placed in the same description. They are the foils to Cilan/Cress/Chili.*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:
			
		

> Please for those who voted for me, change your lynch. It will not help the town out in anyway.


How's that?


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*

Been forgetting to do this.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

lol espi
*[change vote lynch princess ivy]*
where is hime?


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

aiyanah lynch WhatADrag !


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Alright, I say we direct all the votes toward wad. He lynched me out of no where. Which leads me to believe that he has an dangerous important role, and he wants to direct all attention off of himself.

Plus he has never done this before, so please lynch him.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

That sounds actually quite smart, Espionage. We should do as you say.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

I know you're fucking around, just take him out so I don't get fucking lynched.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

How so? I did as you said, voted WhatADrag. I was praising your insight.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Ok, I don't need you to cosign.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

lol espi
just lol
*[change vote lynch wad]*
i smell spite


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2011)

Hmmm. Alright, I'll bite.
*
[Change Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Alright, I say we direct all the votes toward wad. He lynched me out of no where. Which leads me to believe that he has an dangerous important role, and he wants to direct all attention off of himself.
> 
> Plus he has never done this before, so please lynch him.





Mio said:


> That sounds actually quite smart, Espionage. We should do as you say.





Espionage said:


> I know you're fucking around, just take him out so I don't get fucking lynched.





Mio said:


> How so? I did as you said, voted WhatADrag. I was praising your insight.





Espionage said:


> Ok, I don't need you to cosign.



This is why Espionage is a valuable day one lynch.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

I know that made me look bad, but it also seems Mio wass being sarcastic. I would pay close attention to that user in this game. Not worth a lynch on the information we have right now.


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2011)

You make you look bad. It's unavoidable.

But I'm okay with this lynch.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

What is this, I don't even.  This is pure day one.  So many votes.  Espionage...what are you exactly?


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Well, I'm not _scum_.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Excellent. So town is just going to blindly follow Mio's vote, eh? Seems her scumdar is still broken from the BH game.

But go ahead, lynch one of town's best assets, both player and rolewise. Show me more reason to spite people for when I try to play seriously.

Espionage saying my behavior is out of the norm, how is it, exactly? I always justify my lynches, and honestly I had no better reads and I saw early on that town was pretty much split between you and and Xerces, so pushing anything else would not only probably be futile, but put me in crosshair's sight for the mafia. 

I'm curious as to how you managed to turn this around Espionage, I'd like to think you're scum and as a result, your buddies backed you up, but this hint makes me think you're the SK:



			
				Espionage said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not scum.



An indication of not being scum is not implication of being town. So with that read, I fully believe now we should lynch you.

But if town wants to hamstring and handicap themselves, by all means. Not to be overconfident, but lynching someone like me on Day 1 is incredibly stupid. I'd prefer an investigation at night, even though that's a waste of time, or even a day kill next phase (since they seem all used up) which is even a greater waste of time.

I see there's no role revealing or hinting, sadly, but let's just say that if town goes through with this you're not protecting your best interests.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Espionage is more valuable to town than you 

and yes, your playing style is different, reminds me of every time you turned out to be scum.

Town is free to lynch me if this turns wrong, which I doubt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Changing my playstyle is an indication of being scum? Pretty fucking unfair, Mio. Considering your own playstyle change in the BH game, and how everyone thought you were scum. I gave you the benefit of the doubt and...*gasp*...turns out you were a power town role that wasn't trying to draw attention to herself!

I fucking wonder.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Just going to remind that there's no role-revealing, even if this gets heated. No need to get modkilled accidentally.


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2011)

I trust in Mio <3


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Your words cannot change the fact that you don't normally play like this.

Lynch his ass everyone.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Why you keep bringing up BH? This is a different game, your act towards me in that game wont change my opinion on you here. Seems like you're telling me to stop lynching you and instead ignore you because you were on my side in BH. Still, this time it's different, we're not both town, you're scum. I doubt you're a power role.

This has already turned into a pretty informed lynch anyway, you're the best choice to lynch now. You flip scum? That's great. You flip town? I'm next then.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Also, I recall you not liking getting found out so easily when you'e mafia in these games, so a change of play style when you get a scum role again is very likely.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

His point was that lynching him off a style change is unfair, seeing as Mio herself did the same and was pro-town regardless. It's anyone's guess as to who WAD is, but if you're going to lynch him, at least provide a neutral/more fair point against him.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Espionage]*

Mio, this is a lot like the BH game actually. You changed your play style and everybody thought you were scum, but when WAD changes his he's automatically scum? Seems like a double standard if you ask me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Your words cannot change the fact that you don't normally play like this.
> 
> Lynch his ass everyone.



It's like you're purposefully ignoring every post I make. Quite interesting.



Mio said:


> Why you keep bringing up BH? This is a different game, your act towards me in that game wont change my opinion on you here. Seems like you're telling me to stop lynching you and instead ignore you because you were on my side in BH. Still, this time it's different, we're not both town, you're scum. I doubt you're a power role.
> 
> This has already turned into a pretty informed lynch anyway, you're the best choice to lynch now. You flip scum? We take a look at the vote history. You flip town? I'm next then.



Don't talk to me about now bringing up other games as precedents when you're using that argument against me. And you're wrong. I'm glad you have confidence in yourself, but you're completely wrong.

Informed lynch? Have fun towning. And then you're suggesting to lynch you if you're wrong instead? You know that won't happen. Reverse psychology ploy.

Espionage has alluded pretty obviously to being one of the independents, either the dangerous SK or one of the dragons vital to the mafia's plans. Interesting how you're ignoring that.

Anyways, townies can do as they wish. I've actually already subtly hinted at my role. Go look for it if you want, or continue with the wool over your eyes and bleat like the sheep you are. I'm done here. Town needs to learn a lesson and think for themselves.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

I already gave my reasons, you two avoiding to vote WAD after that is suspicious. Lynching Espionage will get us nowhere, merely an easy wagon mafia can jump in.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio, I'm not lynching WAD if the reasoning is a style change. That's far too unfounded and hypocritical to accept. Give me a better hypothesis, and I'll be more inclined to believe you. Until then, Espionage is my primary choice.

Also, WAD, role-hinting is also forbidden.


----------



## Big Mom (May 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

Obvious mafia. Espi never hinted at an independant yet WAD is trying to pin him as one. Tisk Tisk


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't talk to me about now bringing up other games as precedents when you're using that argument against me. And you're wrong. I'm glad you have confidence in yourself, but you're completely wrong.


Difference, you're using a precedent of mine to change my current suspects of you. It doesn't work that way, we don't have the same play style.



WhatADrag said:


> Informed lynch? Have fun towning. And then you're suggesting to lynch you if you're wrong instead? You know that won't happen. Reverse psychology ploy.


This is not towning. If you're scum, I was right. If you're town, which you're not, this means I'm highly suspicious. Lynching Espionage will bring us nowhere.



WhatADrag said:


> Espionage has alluded pretty obviously to being one of the independents, either the dangerous SK or one of the dragons vital to the mafia's plans. Interesting how you're ignoring that.


Mafia is priority. As you once said, Mafia are the ones that try to get the Independents killed to gain credibility.



WhatADrag said:


> Anyways, townies can do as they wish. I've actually already subtly hinted at my role. Go look for it if you want, or continue with the wool over your eyes and bleat like the sheep you are. I'm done here. Town needs to learn a lesson and think for themselves.


Anyone can subtly hint at random roles.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio, I'm not lynching WAD if the reasoning is a style change. That's far too unfounded and hypocritical to accept. Give me a better hypothesis, and I'll be more inclined to believe you. Until then, Espionage is my primary choice.
> 
> Also, WAD, role-hinting is also forbidden.


Then I shall keep an eye on you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

By all means, feel free.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 21, 2011)

Mio is the last peson I want on my tail, so I'll vote WAD to avoid suspicion. Once WAD is out, I'll switch to Mio, Espi or back to Buto, depending on the result.

*[Change Vote Lynch WAD]*

inb4 I'm still suspect.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch Espionage]*
> 
> Mio, this is a lot like the BH game actually. You changed your play style and everybody thought you were scum, but when WAD changes his he's automatically scum? Seems like a double standard if you ask me.



Dude change your vote I'm serious. I can't put into words how this isn't helping the town.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Votes are supposed to be in capitals. 

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*


----------



## Big Mom (May 21, 2011)

Tia switch your vote to wad


----------



## Sajin (May 21, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch WhatADrag]*



Mio said:


> Town is free to lynch me if this turns wrong, which I doubt.



Quoting this in case you're wrong :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

One most post before I throw my hands up in frustration.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*
> 
> Obvious mafia. Espi never hinted at an independant yet WAD is trying to pin him as one. Tisk Tisk







Mio said:


> Difference, you're using a precedent of mine to change my current suspects of you. It doesn't work that way, we don't have the same play style.



No, we really don't. You're a lot more quiet when you're scum. I'm still the same. Although I should just modify my playstyle altogether and go super lurker. That way as a townie and mafia I don't draw attention to myself unnecessarily, because, well, I'm getting tired of being killed in the first two phases, always unless the game possesses generics and I get to gleefully claim one.



> This is not towning. If you're scum, I was right. If you're town, which you're not, this means I'm highly suspicious. Lynching Espionage will bring us nowhere.



I like how you're trying to say you'll be suspicious when I flip town, again with the reverse psychology. Why? People lead false lynches all the time, I do it a lot. People will give you the benefit of the doubt and not assume you're mafia because mafia would never be so vigilant in pushing a townie's lynch, right? Wrong.



> Mafia is priority. As you once said, Mafia are the ones that try to get the Independents killed to gain credibility.



But I'm not mafia, and I'm not sure who is. I really am starting to suspect you though based on the reasons I've already stated. Seems like you're setting yourself up to play the bashful "Damn, my scumdar was wrong again..." niche already. I'm wary of people who are avoiding Espionage and choosing to lynch me instead. Excellent way to neutralize a scumhunting thread. Day 1'ing him. And I'm not doing this to gain credibility, I'm doing this because Espionage slipped and instead of proclaiming him being town, just said "Well, I'm not scum." Hello? Am I the only one picking up on this?



> Anyone can subtly hint at random roles.



Mine wasn't so subtle. So maybe I'll be modkilled. I don't know. Appears subtle enough though that no one gets the hint.

Anyways, assuming I survive this misguided and sheepish bandwagon, I would say I'd like to be protected tonight, but somehow I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Big Mom (May 21, 2011)

That doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Mio is the last peson I want on my tail, so I'll vote WAD to avoid suspicion. Once WAD is out, I'll switch to Mio, Espi or back to Buto, depending on the result.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch WAD]*
> 
> inb4 I'm still suspect.


this definitely will not make you not suspected.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Votes are supposed to be in capitals.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*



Quit hoppinh on a band wagon and at least give a reason as to why you are throwing random lynches.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 21, 2011)

I don't believe in this playstyle stuff. Nobody plays the same game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Both are hinting at powerful roles.

*[Vote no lynch]*

I'm not going to be getting my hands dirty killing off a powerful pro-town role.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Espionage is more valuable to town than you



.... 
Seriously, Mio ?
I mean... come on. It's Espi you're talking about here. The guy who's about as valuable as a sack of shit.

Just smh.
I am disappoint, Mio.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> No, we really don't. You're a lot more quiet when you're scum. I'm still the same. Although I should just modify my playstyle altogether and go super lurker. That way as a townie and mafia I don't draw attention to myself unnecessarily, because, well, I'm getting tired of being killed in the first two phases, always unless the game possesses generics and I get to gleefully claim one.


Do you see me quite now? Nope. By your definition, I'm town. That means town should listen to me. The rest of this quote above is basically you tired of being found early as mafia, such as now.



> I like how you're trying to say you'll be suspicious when I flip town, again with the reverse psychology. Why? People lead false lynches all the time, I do it a lot. People will give you the benefit of the doubt and not assume you're mafia because mafia would never be so vigilant in pushing a townie's lynch, right? Wrong.


Alright, I won't be suspicious if I lead a wagon on someone who flips town. Sounds better? Nope.



> But I'm not mafia, and I'm not sure who is. I really am starting to suspect you though based on the reasons I've already stated. Seems like you're setting yourself up to play the bashful "Damn, my scumdar was wrong again..." niche already. I'm wary of people who are avoiding Espionage and choosing to lynch me instead. Excellent way to neutralize a scumhunting thread. Day 1'ing him. And I'm not doing this to gain credibility, I'm doing this because Espionage slipped and instead of proclaiming him being town, just said "Well, I'm not scum." Hello? Am I the only one picking up on this?


Funny. At the start you say I'm mafia when quite, yet I'm not quite at all currently, and I appear as mafia to you? Lol.

Also, "Damn, my scumdar was wrong again..." niche? What? I never said that as mafia, in fact I did only in the few times I was wrong as town.

Trying to divert attention to Espionage won't remove it from you, stop it.



> Mine wasn't so subtle. So maybe I'll be modkilled. I don't know. Appears subtle enough though that no one gets the hint.
> 
> Anyways, assuming I survive this misguided and sheepish bandwagon, I would say I'd like to be protected tonight, but somehow I doubt that will happen.


You shouldn't be protected and this wagon isn't misguided at all.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Until I get a better outlook on this game:

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

I really have no idea, and I can't be sure if WAD's Mafia or not, and if he's town then we lose a valuable player.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> ....
> Seriously, Mio ?
> I mean... come on. It's Espi you're talking about here. The guy who's about as valuable as a sack of shit.
> 
> ...


Rofl... that was obvious sarcasm


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Rofl... that was obvious sarcasm



Apparently, not obvious enough. 
smh


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

Ugh.  So confusing.

*[Change Vote Espionage]*


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

We're all valuable players. Stop thinking that me, WAD or someone else is better than the rest. Just put your head in the game and you can be just as good, Tia.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

All this vote switching is suspicious. WhatADrag wasn't convincing at all to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Espionage]*

No lynch isn't going to happen. May as well stick with my previous vote.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> We're all valuable players. Stop thinking that me, WAD or someone else is better than the rest. Just put your head in the game and you can be just as good, Tia.



Is this that obvious sarcasm again ?

If not... >.>


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Is this that obvious sarcasm again ?
> 
> If not... >.>




Well, at least this is giving me a clear outlook on whose mafia with the reluctance to vote WhatADrag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

I don't know how many times you want me to hint at my role. It's futile arguing anything else against you because people trust in your credibility over mine. 

Third and final try, then I will role reveal and be modkilledso that Espionage, second most votes, gets lynched by default and I can smirk as I show you how right I was about him being a threat. Whether it's independent or scum (starting to consider the possibility of the second by now). And also how wrong you are.

This game will give me some serious medical problems if I continue trying to debate against someone that people blindly follow or others choose to follow in lieu of spite.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Exactly why I haven't voted for him yet Mio. Also that isn't exactly what I meant by valuable, but it'd take to long to explain what I exactly mean, so I'll just leave it at that. But yeah, as for now I'm keeping it on Vote No Lynch.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know how many times you want me to hint at my role. It's futile arguing anything else against you because people trust in your credibility over mine.
> 
> Third and final try, then I will role reveal and be modkilledso that Espionage, second most votes, gets lynched by default and I can smirk as I show you how right I was about him being a threat. Whether it's independent or scum (starting to consider the possibility of the second by now). And also how wrong you are.
> 
> This game will give me some serious medical problems if I continue trying to debate against someone that people blindly follow or others choose to follow in lieu of spite.


Do role reveal, I won't change my mind.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Actually if you get lynched and you are town, we can get rid of Mio. She manipulated everyone, and getting rid of her would help the town out greatly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Do role reveal, I won't change my mind.



How convenient that you want me modkilled.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio, let's try this once more. What evidence do you have for WhatADrag being guilty?

Edit: Role-revealing is forbidden, and he's alluded to a powerful pro-town role. To want him to reveal and be killed is incredibly anti-town. Not going to vote for you, however, as I'll allow you the chance to explain yourself.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Well, at least this is giving me a clear outlook on whose mafia with the reluctance to vote WhatADrag.



Are you implying I'm scum ? 

I couldn't give 2 shits about the WAD wagon, Mio.
The fact that the wagon is supported by both HS and Espi just makes me dislike the wagon.
Besides, I love spitelynching.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Exactly why I haven't voted for him yet Mio. Also that isn't exactly what I meant by valuable, but it'd take to long to explain what I exactly mean, so I'll just leave it at that. But yeah, as for now I'm keeping it on Vote No Lynch.


Just switch your vote to him, not lynching him because he's valuable player means nothing. Voting No Lynch, something Mafia would do, and also avoiding to vote him who I believe is mafia makes me suspicious of you.



WhatADrag said:


> How convenient that you want me modkilled.


I see you're reluctant. Reason? You're lying.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio, let's try this once more. What evidence do you have for WhatADrag being guilty?
> 
> Edit: Role-revealing is forbidden, and he's alluded to a powerful pro-town role. To want him to reveal and be killed is incredibly anti-town. Not going to vote for you, however, as I'll allow you the chance to explain yourself.


I don't like repeating myself, read back.

He's not a power role, obvious lie to avoid getting day 1'd as scum.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Are you implying I'm scum ?
> 
> I couldn't give 2 shits about the WAD wagon, Mio.
> The fact that the wagon is supported by both HS and Espi just makes me dislike the wagon.
> Besides, I love spitelynching.


You're certainly not giving me a reason to believe otherwise


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

WAD, you are nearing shades of ETT's generics game where you posted PM screenshot to save Mio. Please don't repeat that with purposeful modkill. I do admit it is understandable why you feel that even I felt  same for a moment in FMA game.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

mio, do you just want to have someone investigate wad?
the cop would be safe for as long as we had a doc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:
			
		

> I see you're reluctant. Reason? You're lying.



Or it could be, you know, because I actually want to play this fucking game?

Your reasoning is so stupid. At the very least if I'm suspicious, I should be investigated overnight, or daykilled next day phase. You wanting to push a lynch on one of the only players that is almost as good as you is incredibly suspect.

And no, I don't buy the "hey look at me I'm posting a lot" as indication of your innocence. You know full well that your mafia meta has been made by now, especially since many others have brought it to your attention. You're continuing to leave back doors open in the 100% absolute event I flip town.

And you're aggressing people and accusing them of scum, just because they don't want to lynch Espionage, considered one of the worst players, versus wanting to lynch me, one of the best players?

Oh boy. You're playing town well, Mio.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> mio, do you just want to have someone investigate wad?
> the cop would be safe for as long as we had a doc


Nope, lynch !

I'm fairly sure of this, once he flips scums, I already have a bunch of suspects like LB, Tia, Rofl etc

It's like fishing, having a single bait (WAD) and a bunch of other fishes flock in as a result (scum teammates)


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

I would honestly love to lynch either Espi or HS right now, as they're encouraging this lynch, which makes them suspicious in my book. I am not mafia and I would role hint if I were allowed to, but I can't, so you'll just have to take my word for it. If this lynch does go through and WAD is found as mafia then I give you full rights to investigate/kill/lynch me whenever you can, but as of now I do believe he is not mafia, so I will not vote for him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't like repeating myself, read back.
> 
> He's not a power role, obvious lie to avoid getting day 1'd as scum.



So you can repeat "Lynch WAD, he's scum", but not your reasoning. Just work with me here, Mio. It takes two to tango.

Your primary reasoning was his playing style changed. Not the best of arguments, as you yourself had one in Koi's BH game, but that was not indicative of your alignment. Not extending the same courtesy to WAD is hypocritical, and as such, puts a strain on your credibility. 

WhatADrag alludes to being a powerful pro-town role. You encourage him to role-reveal, which would result in him being mod-killed. Can you see why I'd find this comment suspicious? It's not exactly a pro-town move. In fact, it's downright anti-town.

You say that he's absolutely not a power-role. The only way you could know this is if you were a day cop, and I'm not even sure if this game has any. I'll go back to check in a second. Are you alluding to a day cop, Mio? Saying yes or no or even making some confirmation isn't role-revealing, as you're only confirming another's suspicions.

Lastly, the "Lynch him, but if he flips town, feel free to lynch me" argument isn't the best. It's a mafia tactic, as you very well know, that allows a powerful role to be killed with promises of being reprimanded later. That doesn't matter, of course, once the role is gone. You'd have achieved your accomplishment.

Case in point, unless you can somehow allude to being a day cop, give me a better reason than "his style changed", and address my concerns, I'm not liable to believe you nor lynch WAD. Prove me wrong, however. I'd love to be shown exactly why you're so convicted on day one, with little to no information. Saying "read back" isn't going to cut it either.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> You're certainly not giving me a reason to believe otherwise



If you see my unwillingness to change my vote from Espi to WAD as me being scum, all I can say is that you don't know me all that well then.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Or it could be, you know, because I actually want to play this fucking game?
> 
> Your reasoning is so stupid. At the very least if I'm suspicious, I should be investigated overnight, or daykilled next day phase. You wanting to push a lynch on one of the only players that is almost as good as you is incredibly suspect.
> 
> ...


Oh please, a player being good or not doesn't matter to me. I know you enough to safely say you're mafia. I accuse people as scum only when I'm quite sure they're scum.

Downplaying me whenever I see through your lies won't change my mind, only makes you look like a fool in the end when you turn mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

oh my, we are getting heated in here
mio is calling for a lynch and using fishing analogies
anyone who has seen how useful wad can be as town is asking for an investigation or some greater reasoning behind this lynch
useless townies and mafia are calling for a lynch on hs or espi
and who the fuck killed xerces? you bastards


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

As for now:

*[VOTE LYNCH ESPIONAGE]*

Like I said above, I'm not convinced WAD is Mafia, and until I am I'm not voting for him.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

I don't feel like debating with my suspects to lynch one of their own teammates, it's quite foolish I believe. Will respond to just those who I believe are town, and WhatADrag of course.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Oh please, a player being good or not doesn't matter to me. I know you enough to safely say you're mafia. I accuse people as scum only when I'm quite sure they're scum.
> 
> Downplaying me whenever I see through your lies won't change my mind, only makes you look like a fool in the end when you turn mafia.



Again you ignore the point where I believe you're trying a fresh approach to being scum, the only reason I don't change my vote to you is because I don't think people will follow, and Espionage is _surely_ either the Serial Killer, the dragons, or scum himself. So his vote is good.

And where am I downplaying you? If anything, I've given indication that you are so much by far the best player in the game, people would feel stupid not to be compelled to vote alongside you. Which is why it's a great strategy if you're scum, all you need to do is remind people you're fallible, which you have done several times already in your case against me.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 21, 2011)

Fuck this shit, I'm going back to my original vote.

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto]*

Get at me, Mio.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio, it's easy to say anyone who's arguing against you is suspects and you're not even giving me the courtesy to address my points. If you were so convicted, you would at least do me that simple act. My doubts are compounding now, especially with your unwillingness.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't feel like debating with my suspects to lynch one of their own teammates, it's quite foolish I believe. Will respond to just those who I believe are town, and WhatADrag of course.



 
.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Or it could be, you know, because I actually want to play this fucking game?
> 
> Your reasoning is so stupid. At the very least if I'm suspicious, I should be investigated overnight, or daykilled next day phase. You wanting to push a lynch on one of the only players that is almost as good as you is incredibly suspect.
> 
> ...



I mean fuck if I were able to play.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Again you ignore the point where I believe you're trying a fresh approach to being scum, the only reason I don't change my vote to you is because I don't think people will follow, and Espionage is _surely_ either the Serial Killer, the dragons, or scum himself. So his vote is good.


I don't give a shit about play style, I always play the same. Keep using Espionage as a scapegoat for your mafia teammates to save you if you want, I will observe who jumps in his wagon.



WhatADrag said:


> And where am I downplaying you? If anything, I've given indication that you are so much by far the best player in the game, people would feel stupid not to be compelled to vote alongside you. Which is why it's a great strategy if you're scum, all you need to do is remind people you're fallible, which you have done several times already in your case against me.


I'm not wrong here.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't feel like debating with my suspects to lynch one of their own teammates, it's quite foolish I believe. Will respond to just those who I believe are town, and WhatADrag of course.



Ignoring LB's entire post just makes your argument much less credible. Of course according to this post, since you find me suspicious, you'll probably ignore this one as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I mean fuck if I were able to play.



You're still not very impressive, Espionage. I don't think you're one of the worst, but you've not been particularly impressive.

And like I said, this game reminds me wholly of the FT game where I am 95% sure you're scum, and if you're town - then I know who you are, which doesn't discredit the notion of you being a bad player.

P.S - Why are you ignoring my mafia game invite?


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

constant meta mio


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm going back to my original vote.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Buto]*
> 
> Get at me, Mio.


Don't be played by the mafia, vote WAD 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio, it's easy to say anyone who's arguing against you is suspects and you're not even giving me the courtesy to address my points. If you were so convicted, you would at least do me that simple act. My doubts are compounding now, especially with your unwillingness.


I welcome any of your doubts, as I have plenty on you. I don't feel like responding to all that when I know it's futile.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

You could also being using that as a scapegoat to ignore any argument that you don't like.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:
			
		

> *I don't give a shit about play style, I always play the same.* Keep using Espionage as a scapegoat for your mafia teammates to save you if you want, I will observe who jumps in his wagon.





That's a riot. And again, continuing to ignore me.

That's fine, hopefully we'll see if Espionage flips scum or independent. If he's scum, then I don't find it likely that anyone backing me up here is mafia themselves. If he's independent or town, it's wholly possible that I am being buddied for town credibility.

But it's fine, I don't expect to convince you. That's not my purpose here, it's to convince everyone else. You can stick to your prideful ways for all I care.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Ignoring LB's entire post just makes your argument much less credible. Of course according to this post, since you find me suspicious, you'll probably ignore this one as well.


I was referring to big walls of text, I'm a lazy one


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You're still not very impressive, Espionage. I don't think you're one of the worst, but you've not been particularly impressive.
> 
> And like I said, this game reminds me wholly of the FT game where I am 95% sure you're scum, and if you're town - then I know who you are, which doesn't discredit the notion of you being a bad player.
> 
> P.S - Why are you ignoring my mafia game invite?



I got that one girl lynched because she was one of the first to bring ip the fact that I was in the game and had me lynched. I had the whole town on her. That was pretty impressive! And I wasn't even trying that hard.

I am already involved in two, I didn't want to do more. Once the other one is done, I'll join the next game you make.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

My doubts have been voiced, and you do nothing but ignore them. Don't be surprised if your words have less impact than you intend.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't give a shit about play style, I always play the same. Keep using Espionage as a scapegoat for your mafia teammates to save you if you want, *I will observe who jumps on his wagon.*
> 
> I'm not wrong here.



I was already on that wagon before you ever accused WAD of being scum. So, why the fuck are you accusing me of being scum just for doing that ?
Excuse me for not following you blindly on every wagon you start even though I have no clue on whose side you are ffs.

smh Mio.

Inb4 you ignore me.
Inb4 you ignoring me makes me go


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> That's a riot. And again, continuing the ignore me.
> 
> That's fine, hopefully we'll see if Espionage flips scum or independent. If he's scum, then I find it likely that anyone backing me up here is mafia themselves. If he's independent or town, it's wholly possible that I am being buddied for town credibility.
> 
> But it's fine, I don't expect to convince you. That's not my purpose here, it's to convince everyone else. You can stick to your prideful ways for all I care.


WhatADrag, you're so amusing. Just give up and get lynched.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My doubts have been voiced, and you do nothing but ignore them. Don't be surprised if your words have less impact than you intend.






R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I was already on that wagon before you ever accused WAD of being scum. So, why the fuck are you accusing me of being scum just for doing that ?
> Excuse me for not following you blindly on every wagon you start even though I have no clue on whose side you are ffs.
> 
> smh Mio.
> ...


Whenever I started wagons so far, I always turned right, and mafia goes like "lol why you ignore us", "so everyone who doesn't follow you blindly is scum?".

They make it too easy to pin point them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> WhatADrag, you're so amusing. Just give up and get lynched.



How about you give up getting me lynched? Incredibly poor maneuver on your part. Incredibly so.

At this point, Espionage's lynch is just as informative as mine. Only one thing differs if he gets lynched.

Town doesn't lose a major asset.

So you not wanting to lynch him only puts you in a negative light. But continue your vague and ambiguous case against me.


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Whenever I started wagons so far, I always turned right, and mafia goes like "lol why you ignore us", "so everyone who doesn't follow you blindly is scum?".
> 
> They make it too easy to pin point them.



You're apparently not familiar with my knack for sticking with my spitevote on the 1st dayphase regardless of what happens.
Ah well... come at me, Mio.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Espionage hinted power role too. Though you say it's independent?


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Espionage hinted power role too. Though you say it's independent?



I said WAD had a powerful role probably, and that lynching me would not help the town.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

I think I know who WAD's role is, as I already know what roles he can't be. So if my suspicions are correct, and what he claimed earlier is true, then it'd be best not to vote lynch him. But these are just my thoughts, others can chose to agree, or disagree with me.

As for Espi, I could vote for either you or HS, I really don't care at the moment because I don't have enough information to go off of.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How about you give up getting me lynched? Incredibly poor maneuver on your part. Incredibly so.


Why should I give up lynching someone who I believe is scum?



WhatADrag said:


> At this point, Espionage's lynch is just as informative as mine. Only one thing differs if he gets lynched.


No, yours is by far more informative. Espionage is just a scapegoat to save you.



WhatADrag said:


> Town doesn't lose a major asset.


blablabla



WhatADrag said:


> So you not wanting to lynch him only puts you in a negative light. But continue your vague and ambiguous case against me.


Very much so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Espionage hinted power role too. Though you say it's independent?



I'm also thinking he can be scum. The reluctance for people to vote for him, and instead deferring to me. Really? Incredibly suspicious of aiyanah and Noitora for that reason. They would usually enjoy my company in this game, but they seemingly want me out based on Mio's wanna be tough but actually fluff case against me. 

I can just as well be night killed if that will convince anyone of my innocence, and that will by now, give you an indication of who is mafia in this game and who isn't.

I really don't want that to happen, but it looks I might have to. So town doctor, don't protect me tonight. Even though I'm pretty sure he's not going to. It would be a bad move anyways.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I said WAD had a powerful role probably, *and that lynching me would not help the town.*



Which either points to a powerful pro-town role or someone's who's indifferent, i.e. the independent. You'd have used the term "harm" if it was pro-town, lending to the notion of independent more likely.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

^ Yeah, I meant it would harm.



Tia Halibel said:


> As for Espi, I could vote for either you or HS, I really don't care at the moment *because I don't have enough information to go off of.*



Then why vote?


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm also thinking he can be scum. The reluctance for people to vote for him, and instead deferring to me. Really? Incredibly suspicious of aiyanah and Noitora for that reason. They would usually enjoy my company in this game, but they seemingly want me out based on Mio's wanna be tough but actually fluff case against me.


What...? People are reluctant to vote for YOU and are instead deferring to Espionage. I'm the only one pushing this.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

So much talking.  SO MUCH TALKING.

Is there a vote count?


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

It's painfully obvious WAD is scum, where's town?


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

*THE BOMB HAS BEEN ACTIVATED*

*I love this game*

*Professor Juniper [Professor]* - The knowledgeable pokemon Professor Juniper can activate a bomb that will kill four people randomly or three players that sacrifice themselves.

Note: The Professor is still alive. Now, you better pray for Cedric or sacrifice yourselves! :rofl


Professor Juniper paced her lab frantically. "Oh whatever shall I do? Clay has disappeared, Caitlin has been accidentally killed?!?! I can't do this. I'm sorry everyone, but the pressure is too great. I need to do what I do best. Team Plasma must be defeated...even if innocent lives are at stake. It's better to take a few lives than let the world fall into turmoil!" And with that, Juniper activated the Pokebomb.



*+*
​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

You're ignoring everyone who questions you. Where do you think?

Edit:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Ah yes, everyone who doesn't want to risk voting a great player when he can be dealt with in the night phase if suspicions are still clear instead of voting Espionage must be mafia.

Yeah, you must be mafia, Mio. No chance you can town this hard. I commend you on the clever trickery.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Look everyone vote lynch wad and if he is protown aim for Mio! It's obvious what she is doing


EDIT:

woah


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Ah yes, everyone who doesn't want to risk voting a great player when he can be dealt with in the night phase if suspicions are still clear instead of voting Espionage must be mafia.
> 
> Yeah, you must be mafia, Mio. No chance you can town this hard. I commend you on the clever trickery.


Your poor acting is laughable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> Your poor acting is laughable.



Your excellent acting is commendable.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Oh sweet, a bomb!

WhatADrag, LegendaryBeauty and Tia. Sacrifice yourselves, scum.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

I'll laugh if Mio does turn out to be mafia as she's the only one I suspect as of now. Her and Espionage and Hiruzen that is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Keep repeating yourself over and over without addressing anything else I've said.

You're very convincing now.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I'll laugh if Mio does turn out to be mafia as she's the only one I suspect as of now. Her and Espionage and Hiruzen that is.


Not surprised by this.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

i hope the prof gets hit by his own bomb
shameless shenanigan's


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Keep repeating yourself over and over without addressing anything else I've said.
> 
> You're very convincing now.


I don't care to argue with mafia, keep blabbing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i hope the prof gets hit by his own bomb
> shameless shenanigan's



You are so fucking scum, aiyanah. Jesus.

You'd never go out of your way to get rid of me so early on, easy way to blend in by supporting Mio's wagon.

Also your overuse of "" is a scumtell, just a friendly advisement.



			
				Mio said:
			
		

> I don't care to argue with mafia, keep blabbing.



Then don't complain about town towning when I don't get lynched, just because your basis against me was incredibly weak.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Why would I sacrifice myself now? I may very well be indirectly killed because of this bomb anyways, might as well wait and see. As well I want to continue playing this game. Also this thing reminds me of the Salem witch trials in the 1690's, where you were guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

my scumtells are always obvious
but only once a lynch happens
lol emote use lol


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio, you're not addressing my points, contradicting yourself, ignroing everyone who disagrees/asks something of you, and yet you say I'm scum. You want to go there? Fine.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Why would I sacrifice myself now? I may very well be indirectly killed because of this bomb anyways, might as well wait and see. As well I want to continue playing this game. Also this thing reminds me of the Salem witch trials in the 1690's, where you were guilty until proven innocent.



lol, you hopped on my wagon, and now you're afraid to sacrifice yourself. Obvious scum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

No one ever sacrifices themselves for these bombs.

Not exactly sure why you're surprised about that shit.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio, you're not addressing my points, contradicting yourself, ignroing everyone who disagrees/asks something of you, and yet you say I'm scum. You want to go there? Fine.


I can't argue with a whole faction at the same, give me a break!

You alone would need my whole attention, I still remember those arguments I had with you about Tsunade


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

ARGH WTF

But...maybe WhatADrag, Mio, and Espionage are all mafia and this is an elaborate ruse to establish one side as pro town early on?  

Needless to say reading all this is a pain in the ass.  Stop arguing with each other.  It's clear you both think each other are mafia.  So let's calm the fuck down so other townies won't have to go over 20 pages when they wake up.  I really don't want to continue reading this.  You're both making each other look really really bad, and making yourselves look bad.  This is stupid, let's cut the bullshit now.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> ARGH WTF
> 
> But...maybe WhatADrag, Mio, and Espionage are all mafia and this is an elaborate ruse to establish one side as pro town early on?
> 
> Needless to say reading all this is a pain in the ass.  Stop arguing with each other.  It's clear you both think each other are mafia.  So let's calm the fuck down so other townies won't have to go over 20 pages when they wake up.  I really don't want to continue reading this.  You're both making each other look really really bad, and making yourselves look bad.  This is stupid, let's cut the bullshit now.



Or maybe you're just mafia, and you are playing the concerned town person gimmick to set everyone up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I can't argue with a whole faction at the same, give me a break!
> 
> You alone would need my whole attention, I still remember those arguments I had with you about Tsunade



Then ignore everyone else like you've been doing me. Address my concerns.

And yes, I remember them quite clearly too.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> lol, you hopped on my wagon, and now you're afraid to sacrifice yourself. Obvious scum.



Yup, I'm obviously scum when I want to continue playing the game and want to lynch another player. While you encourage WAD's wagon for no reason other than not getting lynched yourself. Obvious scum.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Yup, I'm obviously scum when I want to continue playing the game and want to lynch another player. While you encourage WAD's wagon for no reason other than not getting lynched yourself. Obvious scum.



I pay attention to the way he played, and he never just lynches me day 1 unless it's unavoidable. So I have my reason.

What was yours?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Vote Count 

Shark Skin > Xerces
Kamikazi
Remchu > Raven Rider
Fakepeace > Hidden Nin
Roflcopter >   Espionage
Hidden Nin > Espionage
WhatADrag > LB >  Espionage
Princess Ivy
JiraiyaTheGallant > Buto Renjin > WAD > Buto
Bioness > Xerces > JiraiyaTheGallent
LegendaryBeauty > Espionage > no lynch > Espionage
Cycloid > Xerces
Tia Halibel > Xerces > Espionage >  no lynch > Espionage
Hiruzen Sarutobi > WhatADrag
James > vastolordae
Espionage
Sarun Uchiha
Mei Lin
Sajin >  Espionage > WhatADrag
Aiyanah > Awesome > espionage > princess ivy >  wad
Buto Renjin >  Xerces > jiraiyaskid
Shin - Zangetsu > aiyanah
Netorie > Espionage
Noitora > Espionage > WhatADrag
VLD > LB
Raven Rider > Hidden Nin 
Fear
Xerces 
Blackluster > VastoLordae
Awesome > Rofl > Xerces > Espionage > WAD > Espionage
Gumby2ms
Marco
Platinum >  Xerces > Espionage > Vastolordae
Mio > WhatADrag
Jiraiya the Gallant

__________________
Hidden Nin -1
Espionage -7
Buto Renjin -1
JiraiyaTheGallent -2
WhatADrag -5
Vastolordae -2
Aiyanah -1
LegendaryBeauty -1


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

People, get rid of the votes you have no information on and vote either Wad or Mio


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

All seven people voting for Espionage must be mafia.

That is Mio's mantra.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

^ we'll need espi's flip to verify that claim


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

I could pull the Mio card and say "Read Back". But I'll actually explain it to you, as I have to Mio. I do not think that WAD is mafia, or I should actually say, I'm not convinced that he's mafia. I have reason to believe that WAD's town, as I am already pretty sure I know what his role is. You on the other hand, are trying to lynch WAD because you're getting lynched yourself. Also I feel a mafia vibe from you but I may be wrong, you may be independent, but I'm almost one-hundred percent sure that you're not town. The only suspects I have right now are you, Mio, and Hiruzen, and until I'm proven otherwise I'll stick with this.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 21, 2011)

Either WAD, Mio or Espi should give him/herself to the bomb. That way we can find out things quickly.

But I'm logging out for now, because a storm is coming into my area.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

I'm not sacrificing myself. I'm not the type of person who should. Inactifags are the ones who should take up the mantle. 

Besides, more than 33% of the players in this game are anti-town by my count, so there's a good chance this bomb can take down 2-3 of them. Which will give us great information to go on for the night phase.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

I'm quite willing to give myself to the bomb, will you follow WhatADrag?

LegendaryBeauty, be the third.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

If I deem it prudent.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

I didn't even see the bomb's role:

Professor Juniper [Professor] - The knowledgeable pokemon Professor Juniper can activate a bomb that will kill four people randomly or three players that sacrifice themselves. 

So basically, it will kill four people, or three people who sacrifice themselves?

No fucking point for one less person. Would rather it have a chance of nailing scum.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I didn't even see the bomb's role:
> 
> Professor Juniper [Professor] - The knowledgeable pokemon Professor Juniper can activate a bomb that will kill four people randomly or three players that sacrifice themselves.
> 
> ...


lol, scum.

Lynch him


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

lol let the bomb go off
1 less kill is totally not worth the sacrifice
rng that shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

I'm scum because no mafia in their right minds will actually sacrifice themselves for this bomb, which will only kill one more person than the amount of sacrifices needed?

Hm, let's see. Three town sacrifices versus VERY good chances it will kill at the least, one mafia.

Compelling argument.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

I wanna blow up with scum !

WhatADrag, stop it already, I'm absolutely certain you're mafia, all further speech directed at me from you is merely annoying and futile.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Better chance of RNG and getting mafia > sacrificing 3 pro-townies (seeing as mafia wouldn't volunteer themselves, unless a clever ploy).


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

lol pro-town

I would rather sacrifice a town member in myself and 2 mafia rather than RNG.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Your evidence of WAD being mafia is he plays differently this time. Your evidence of my being mafia is ignoring my concerns.

Oh dear, you've got us good.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Indeed, I did get you good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I wanna blow up with scum !
> 
> WhatADrag, stop it already, I'm absolutely certain you're mafia, all further speech directed at me from you is merely annoying and futile.



Annoying and futile is you trying to push a lynch on me for no apparent reason. Even if I was scum, pretty unfair play from you. But seeing as I'm almost sure you're scum (pretending you'll sacrifice yourself, knowing full well, as I've said, that no one sacrifices themselves for these things), it makes sense why you'd want to push my lynch. Because if not, I'd end up doing the very same to you, just not in Phase 1 based on absolutely nothing.



Mio said:


> lol pro-town
> 
> I would rather sacrifice a town member in myself and 2 mafia rather than RNG.



Yeah. Because that's totally going to happen, liar.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Annoying and futile is you trying to push a lynch on me for no apparent reason. Even if I was scum, pretty unfair play from you. But seeing as I'm almost sure you're scum (pretending you'll sacrifice yourself, knowing full well, as I've said, that no one sacrifices themselves for these things), it makes sense why you'd want to push my lynch. Because if not, I'd end up doing the very same to you, just not in Phase 1 based on absolutely nothing.


Merely the fact of seeing you flip scum after all this is reason enough to sacrifice myself. Are you in it? I am.



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah. Because that's totally going to happen, liar.


What?


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

mio is the prof


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:
			
		

> Merely the fact of seeing you flip scum after all this is reason enough to sacrifice myself. Are you in it? I am.



Unfortunately, I possess a rather crucial power town role that's often incredibly underutilized by most players. If I die, I would rather it be by some overeager vigilante or mafia acknowledging me as a threat.

You can continue on with this "I'll kill myself for the good!" act. We all know that nobody is going to follow you. As they shouldn't. Why sacrifice yourself? If you're as locked on with your scumhunting as you say, aren't you a crucial asset for town to keep around?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Jesus Christ people.

Just let the fates roll.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Fireworks, just let the RNG decide. No one is going to sacrifice themselves and meet the quota. We'll have a vote.

*What do you want to happen?*

*Let the bomb go off:* LB [1]

*Sacrifice myself:*


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Yup, I'm almost one-hundred percent sure I know who WAD's role is, and that role is town. 

Besides that I'm getting a few mafia vibes off of aiyanah as well, not enough to really suspect, but I'll just be keeping an eye on you.


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

Okay. Well, I'll probably going to end the phase at three which is in an hour. At that time, I'll have RNG decide who is getting killed.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

I'll join in on the vote LB:

*What do you want to happen?*

*Let the bomb go off:* LB, Tia [2]

*Sacrifice myself:*


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

I theorize that if Mio is mafia, she could be Sage 7 Brawler. Either she is goading people into attacking her or lynching her in case she manages to get a townie lynched (if WAD is to be believed).
If Brawler is attacker, attacker dies. She might be trying to pull another Xerces like kill in which multiple townies kill her.
If she manages to get a townie lynched and somehow survives the night (there is mafia doctor), she would be the next lynch target. If she is lynched, she kills the last 2 people who vote for her. Obviously she will reveal then and she somehow avoids getting lynched and avoid attacked.
Even if she and her attacker dies, she can still be revived by mafia reviver.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

nah, mio is the prof
only she would activate a bomb and demand specific people sacrifice with her


----------



## Sarun (May 21, 2011)

> JiraiyaTheGallant said:
> 
> 
> > Mio is the last peson I want on my tail, so I'll vote WAD to avoid suspicion. Once WAD is out, I'll switch to Mio, Espi or back to Buto, depending on the result.
> ...


Giving me scum vibes.

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

If I die, the following are surely mafia:

*WhatADrag
LegendaryBeauty
Tia Halibel*

Rofl may or may not be 

Town is pathetic and easily manipulated if they believe WAD and he doesn't lynched.

Don't take offense on that, I'm usually only this flat out to others about things when I'm telling the truth, like right now. Never do I lie and talk down to others who're smart enough to not believe me. Trust me on this.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Sure, keep thinking that Mio. Keep thinking that.

I'll laugh once you see how town my role really is. 

But in all honestly, I have no idea if LB or WAD are really mafia, town, or independent. Well, sort of WAD, as I'm pretty sure I know his role. But anyways I just agree with them as of right now, as your argument has no base to it, it just all falls through the cracks and doesn't make any sense.

If WAD is town you do realize how bad this'll look for you right?


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Guys please change your vote off of me.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Give us a compelling argument as to why we should, and I will. If not then I'm keeping my vote on you, as I still suspect you as mafia.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Sure, keep thinking that Mio. Keep thinking that.
> 
> I'll laugh once you see how town my role really is.
> 
> ...


 We both know I will have the last laugh, Tia 

All three of you have greatly amused me, no more debating now. We shall see what happens.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

lol i love games with no role revealing or hinting
convince us not to lynch you without mentioning your role
a real game of words


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Give us a compelling argument as to why we should, and I will. If not then I'm keeping my vote on you, as I still suspect you as mafia.



 What type of 'compelling' argument should I give? This entire phase has been either Wad or Mio trying to manipulate the town, and me being in the cross fire. 

The only thing I can say is that I'm pro town. I don't know what type of evidence I could give you to support this. It has only been one day. The only thing I can tell you is that do you really think that I could be given a role that would help me and the scum out even when I usually get day 1 lynched? Think about it. 

Your excuse for voting for me was pointless. The only thing you did was hop on a band wagon, helping the mafia out. That's my argument.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Mio, you never debated against me in the first place.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> People, get rid of the votes you have no information on and vote either Wad or Mio



Well, Espionage is definately scum. Mio is defending him yet he still mentioned her name to be lynched instead of himself.

*[Vote lynch Espionage]*


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Well, Espionage is definately scum. Mio is defending him yet he still mentioned her name to be lynched instead of himself.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Espionage]*



What the fuck?


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> What the fuck?



Why would you say Mio's name if she was helping you. Made no sense to me so I voted for you.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Because she's trying too hard.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Because she's trying too hard.



She thinks you're a power town role. Why wouldn't she try? You basically saying you're not town and could care less who gets lynched as long as it's not you.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Where did she believe I had a powerful role?

 It's obvious that I just don't trust her.


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

*Phase ending in three minutes.*


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Where did she believe I had a powerful role?
> 
> It's obvious that I just don't trust her.



Because she wants WAD lynched instead of you.

So you just wasted Mio's time in defending you and now she could lose credibility because she thought you were town and you're really not.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Phase ending in three minutes.*



Why do I have a feeling you don't have the write up down?


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

I'm about to write it now child.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

And you just edited your post to fit the time left.


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

I never said Espionage had a power role, just that I believe he's not mafia. He may be either a town member or an independent. Jiraiya, vote WAD.

LegendaryBeauty, I don't feel like debating further, I gave all my reasons, read them and if you don't agree, fine. I expect no less considering you're mafia.

EDIT: Ah, phase ended I assume?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

You said WAD was mafia based on his playing style.

I said that wasn't convincing enough.

You said that you weren't going to debate me.

I said that that's the least you can do, if you wanted to convince me.

You said you had no time to argue with mafia scum.

I said that you didn't even address any of my personal concerns.

You said you didn't want to debate.

Rinse and repeat.

If I'm mafia based on your reluctance to answer my questions directed at you, then by all means. Excuse me if I don't buy it when you point at someone and I point out a discrepancy and you ignore it.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2011)

Posting before phase ends. 

Also I completely agree with LB on this one.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm about to write it now child.



You should end the phase when the write up is done just in case something happens.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

^ closing the phase simply means votes are locked and no actions can be sent
now we wait for the results
inb4 write-up


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2011)

Interesting. WAD and Mio can't believe anything they say 

Caught up with BW,Ash back his cute playful self like in Season 1 :33


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

nah, mio is an easy read as town
but i'll be pleasantly surprised if she switched her m.o. as mafia


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I never said Espionage had a power role, just that I believe he's not mafia. He may be either a town member or an independent. Jiraiya, vote WAD.
> 
> LegendaryBeauty, I don't feel like debating further, I gave all my reasons, read them and if you don't agree, fine. I expect no less considering you're mafia.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, phase ended I assume?



I see no difference. Espionage doesn't trust you and you're liable for an attack because he's still alive. If he was town then he would trust you and not vouche to have you or WAD lynched. One or both of are scum, and I chose Espionage.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

JtG you're about to see how flawed you are, so just stop posting about it.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> ^ closing the phase simply means votes are locked and no actions can be sent
> now we wait for the results
> inb4 write-up



You so smart!(asian voice)


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2011)

Who was lynched?


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> JtG you're about to see how flawed you are, so just stop posting about it.



Yea, you're right!(Sarcasm)

The bulk of this phase is Mio defending you because she thinks you're town. You still think she or WAD should be lynched. That's suspicious to me.


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Who was lynched?



If someone was lynched would we be talking?


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

*End of Day Phase I. Night Phase I START*​ 
Just as soon as Professor Juniper set the bomb off, her life ended just as quickly. The explosion tore through Nuvema town, reaching across the entire span of Unova. The skies turned red and pokemon ran desperately along with people in all directions. Hearing the explosion, Blue turned her head. In the distance, she could see the mushroom cloud forming above. "It can't be. Juniper set off the bomb?" Alder drew his attention towards her.

"I'm afraid so. She has cracked. Only if Cedric stopped her. What an inactifag.." he voice trailed off "Blue if we don't survive this, I want you to know, that you're a very powerful trainer and I'm glad I met you."

"Likewise" Blue said "But I'm not dying here. Not like this. I've survived one just like this two years ago. Alder, brace yourself!" And as soon as she said this, Blue and Alder took refuge in the Pokemon League. Within a few seconds, the explosing ripped through the building flattening everything.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Inside their underground castle, N and Team Plasma also felt the brute strength of the explosion. Everyone panicked and cried in utter despair. "Calm yourselves," said N "You'll scare the pokemon." The Triad looked at him as if he was mad.

"Sire, how can we? We're about to die?"

"Have faith. Now relax before you scare the pokemon." Listening to their master, The Triad took their seats. As they sat, huge boulders fell from the ceiling. 

"Watch out!" cried Ryoku. One of The Triads escaped effortlessy. The other two weren't as lucky, they managed to dodge but were seriously injured. They moaned in pain and agony praying that it would all be over. But in reality, it was far from it.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Finally the explosion reached the outskirts of the Unova region utterly destroying everything. Kyurem yelled in it's cave as it was crushed under all the pressure. It tried to get up but couldn't. And slowly it died.



UNOVA HAS BEEN LAID TO WASTE!

[Professor Juniper] - Espionage has been killed

[Kyurem] -Mio has been killed


*The Triad (Triad 1 and 2) from Team Plasma has used up two of their three lives.*


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Yea, you're right!(Sarcasm)
> 
> The bulk of this phase is Mio defending you because she thinks you're town. You still think she or WAD should be lynched. That's suspicious to me.



Ok **


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

can we see who had which role?


----------



## Mio (May 21, 2011)

I was Kyurem, obviously the bomb would hit me 

However, I still stand by what I said.

WhatADrag, LegendaryBeauty and Tia are all mafia. Get them town. Don't be fools.

/dead


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Fireworks isn't down yet. Just have patience.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

Serial Killer taken care of. Professor Juniper killed by her own bomb.

Fucking lol.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

If Espionage was killed by the bomb, shouldn't the person with the next highest amount of votes, WAD, be lynched...?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2011)

Did that Bomb blow sky high


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Ironic how both Mio and Espionage dies in the bomb.


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> I was Kyurem, obviously the bomb would hit me
> 
> However, I still stand by what I said.
> 
> ...



I was so sad when I saw that the bomb got you


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> If Espionage was killed by the bomb, shouldn't the person with the next highest amount of votes, WAD, be lynched...?



Majority is 15.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

We're going by a majority rule? -.-

That never works on NF :/


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> We're going by a majority rule? -.-
> 
> That never works on NF :/



Do you want to be lynched?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 21, 2011)

Not at all, but you should consider changing it for the next phase up, if you ask me.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Are we allowed to role reveal even when we are dead?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 21, 2011)

You're already dead and your role's been revealed.

It's night phase, plus you're dead. Shut up.


----------



## aiyanah (May 21, 2011)

majority rule for this game?
and no role revealing
even better
no lynch will ever get accomplished 

/night phase


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Not at all, but you should consider changing it for the next phase up, if you ask me.



Or we change it this phase and we see if you're really mafia like the Serial Killer said?


----------



## Savage (May 21, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Are we allowed to role reveal even when we are dead?



You aren't allowed to post when you're dead and role revealing is against the rules. So, no.

/nightphase


----------



## Hero (May 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Not at all, but you should consider changing it for the next phase up, if you ask me.


Hmm I'll think about it. But I prefer majority rules though 


Espionage said:


> Are we allowed to role reveal even when we are dead?



You're already revealed.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the game then.


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2011)

Eventful phase. And I missed it all.

/Night


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

A bloody hand emerged from the rubble. With great difficulty, Blue was able to pull herself out of the debris. Instinctively she turned around and helped Alder out. "I'm glad we decided to call a meeting at the pokemon league. Everyone important is already here and apparently well. We couldn't have chosen a better place to meet. We're lucky that this is...was the safest place in the Unova region. Although it was utterly deBlustroyed by the explosion, it withstood the impact better than any other place could have."

"I concur. But what about the death toll?" asked Alder. Blue lowered her eyes.

"I don't know. I'm guessing 2 million at the least." She started to cry. "This is just like how it happened two years ago." As she said this, more people climbed out of the rubble. Gym leaders and the Elite Four alike. Chili walked over to Blue. 

"Hey not all is lost, I managed to use new technology to bring Clay back to life. All I needed was a single strand of his DNA. It's not the real him, but a clone that has shared the same experiences. Now if you excuse me, I'll survey the damage." And with that, Chili left.

But not long after, Grimsley appeared. "Blue!" he yelled. "Look what I've found!" with him, Grimsley was holding N's body "His base must have been near here. I can't believe they were so close to us all along. To make sure Team Plasma is stopped, we'll keep him captive and I'll use him as I please."

"Excellent work." Alder said patting Grimsley on the back. "This has placed this "war" in our favor." When Alder spoke this, the skies became dark and spewed flame and lightning.

"What in the world?" gasped Blue. To all of their astonishment, the two legendary dragons appeared. Without hesitation, Iris caught Reshiram. In an utter rage Zekrom lashed out lightning almost killing them all.

"Everyone run!" screamed Alder. The trainers tried to escape but failed.

"Go." said Marshal. "I'll hold it off. GET OUT OF HERE." They listened to his command and fled for their lives. But Drayden turned around. He didn't see Black or White. He continued to scan the horizon until he found their bodies. White was weeping over Black. He ran over to see what the problem was. And to his horror, Black's body was partially crushed. Blood poured from Black's mouth as he lay in a pool of his own blood. Slowly he turned his head towards Drayden

"I'm not going to make it out of here man" he grunted "Kill me please..." Drayden stared down at the boy. A tear fell from his eye.

"But I can't."

"And you won't!" yelled White "He's my brother! My twin. I won't let you!" Black looked at White

"I love you White, but you need to understand it'll be much easier than going through all of this pain. Drayden please. White please understand. I'm begging you...do it." Tears flowed down all the trainers faces. Slowly White got up and kissed Black on the cheek. 

"Good bye."

"Good bye." as they parted. Drayden stayed back and waited until she left. Hesitantly he placed his hands over Black's mouth suffocating him. Once he was done, Drayden left.

"What happened?" asked Shauntal. 

"Black is dead and I killed him" Drayden said remorsely. A dead silence hung over them. In the distance the battle still raged on between Marshal and Zekrom

"Guys let's get out of here." said Elesa. "In a minute this place may be destroyed even more."

"Alright" said Alder let's move. "Skyla let us use your birds to get out."

"Roger that." she said. In an instance all the trainers left. Below them, they could see the ravaged pokemon league and Marshal battling below.

"Blue we'll have to make plans" Brycen stated. Blue nodded in agreement. She knew full well that they'll have to recover from their loses. But something sparked in her mind. She realized that Chili was not with them. Panicked she looked at the ground far below them and she saw his lifeless body being dragged away by a Sage. She shook her head in despair. She then turned her attention to Marshal and saw that he was losing his battle. He had few pokemon left and he was about to give in. She had hope for him until the skies grew even darker. Lightning spewed out in the shape of a dragon. She could see Marshal cover his eyes from the bright light and then in a flash the lightning struck him and he disappeared with the following thunder.

Zekrom has killed* [Elite Four Marshal] - Platinum*


Grimsley has captured N.

Sage 2 has killed *[Chili] - Bioness*

Chili has revived Clay

Drayden has killed* [Black] - Remchu*



Iris has caught *[Reshiram]*. There is one more dragon left.




DAY PHASE II START​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Interesting night.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Yey I was revived


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

A pretty okay night. It would've been better if xerces was revived instead.

No offense to raven rider.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Massive towning occurred, but at least the Godfather was captured?

*checks to see what that even means*


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Grimsley needs to tell us who N is.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> Grimsley needs to tell us who N is.


As long as he follows the rules and doesn't flat out say who it is.


WhatADrag said:


> Massive towning occurred, but at least the Godfather was captured?
> 
> *checks to see what that even means*



It means that if Grimsley is attacked, he can use N as a shield.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Oh yeah. I just remembered there's no role revealing allowed.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Good write up, but why did Dryden have to suffercate Black? Isn't that equally as bad?


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

*TEAM PLASMA HAS PUT UP THEIR DEFENSE BARRIER. THEY ARE PROTECTED THIS ENTIRE DAY PHASE AND NIGHT PHASE.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Mio targetting myself and WAD and Tia for a lynch, and flipping serial killer, invalidates her claims and credibility. As far as I'm concerned, we've been vindicated by that result. Tia also vouches for WAD, so that builds his case even more.

*[Vote lynch Platinum]*

Information.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

WAD is scum.

*[Vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

Wasn't Plat killed in the night phase?


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Wasn't Plat killed in the night phase?



He is. He was Marshal. He was killed by Zekrom


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Apparently he was. I don't know how I missed that. 

*[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*

A lynch as good as any other.


----------



## FakePeace (May 22, 2011)

Well done Grimsley, now give us some nice hints.
I'll vote next morning, leaning to LB's vote.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

LB is also mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

LB is mafia


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Kamikaze]*

inactifag last game and inactifag this one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Because I lynched your beloved Mio?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 22, 2011)

> If you are dead, DO NOT cheat. I will find out, don't think you can secretly cheat behind my back.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

My scumdar senses are tingling.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 22, 2011)

yeah lb plat be dead. drydan towning to the extreme. WAD did seem a little off last day phase. 
*[vote lynch WAD]*
assuming noitora's working on more then gut.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Try and convince everyone then, Noitora. It'd be a foolish mistake on your part.


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

WAD and LB are mafia, I was right before, I'm right now. Trust my epic abilities.


----------



## Sajin (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WhatADrag]* 

Looks like Mio was right again after all


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Who are you? Are you Kamikazi?


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and say WAD and LB are mafia as well. And maybe even Tia. Not a result of actions though.

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Hiruzen, you're always barking up my tree, claiming I'm mafia. Excuse me if I disregard your claims now.

Noitora, your claims are baseless. Not going to bother with yours either.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

It is confirmed and fully based on a mans soul.

Lynch WAD for now, get to LB after.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

A man's soul isn't good enough to counter a woman's intuition.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah lb plat be dead. drydan towning to the extreme. WAD did seem a little off last day phase.
> *[vote lynch WAD]*
> assuming noitora's working on more then gut.



I'm off because I'm adopting a new playstyle. I've explained this in depth last game phase. I'm not too surprised I wasn't killed overnight by the mafia, as they surely want to frame me for another mislynch this phase. However, I am surprised that the town vigilantes didn't come after me.

That being said, I know for fact that Noitora isn't basing his case on any night actions. Why? 1. I'm town. So unless I have some super secret miller role, he's wrong for whatever reason, 2. He's a smart player, and it would be too early for him to come out like this.

I am actually suspicious of him in return though although he's also friends with Mio as I am, he was way too agreeable and down to just lay back and let the wagons sail last phase. Seemed like an easy way for mafia to avoid suspicion.

I'm a little suspicious of aiyanah and LB as well. But nothing for me to base any vote on.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Seemingly is it, LB.


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

your tree is fun to bark up.

but that post about mio seemed suspicious


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

aiyanah has yet to make his opinions heard this phase. But that's another thought entirely.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Can someone please come up with a lynch that isn't baseless again? I won't allow this game to have a continues day 1.

Don't forget about Kamikaze. They're still on the chopping block.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

I assure you WAD is mafia, I confirmed it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

I'm more than happy to let a town vigilante kill me this phase so I can be revealed as town so you can take note of people like Noitora and Sajin who have been far too agreeable with lynching me based on zero evidence.

Sorry, but I don't feel up to playing a game where I'll be relentlessly towned, and waste an entire day phase when you guys can still turn it around and vote someone else. Also I'm modding a new game now, and starting tomorrow on Monday, my schedule will be hectic as fuck.

Do what you want. You're dumb if you think I'm scum, or spiteful. One of the two.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Noitora could be Grimsley and WAD N.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Could be the other way around, too. N would want to claim he was Grimsley/allude to it so that he could have the real Grimsley killed.


----------



## Fear (May 22, 2011)

Everybody, listen.

WhatADrag is definitely a mafia member, however, forget about him. I found a better person. _*LegendaryBeauty *_is the mafia leader - N. We know how dangerous that role can get when the game continues.
*
[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

And as for you little virgins. Don't let her deceive you. No matter if she writes tons and tons of worthless shit, don't believe a word she says.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

lol

If Noitora was Grimsley, don't you think he would be kind of blatantly breaking the role revealing rule?

He's bullshitting. But I can't be arsed to defend myself from baseless speculation carried over from Day 1

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

have fun


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> Everybody, listen.
> 
> WhatADrag is definitely a mafia member, however, forget about him. I found a better person. _*LegendaryBeauty *_is the mafia leader - N. We know how dangerous that role can get when the game continues.
> *
> ...



                   .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Saying one thing and then not allowing the accused to defend thesmelves is the most mafia-like thing thus far.

*[Vote lynch Fear]*


----------



## Fear (May 22, 2011)

^

Little virgins. Resist.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Let me put it this way.

Fear strolls in, claim's I'm N.

He says don't listen to anything I say.

Does not even allude to how he's 'received' such knowledged.

Story adds up.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> lol
> 
> If Noitora was Grimsley, don't you think he would be kind of blatantly breaking the role revealing rule?
> 
> ...



I wonder if Fireworks could confirm if he is breaking the role revealing rule.


Also on N, would the lynch fail because they've used their protection thingy?


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Mafia always say that can't be bothered to defend themself.

I'm not breaking any rules.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Could be the other way around, too. N would want to claim he was Grimsley/allude to it so that he could have the real Grimsley killed.



Then we shall know to go after him after the lynch.

But going by what Fear said, *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Letting town town is incredibly satisfying. I'm not even going to bother defending myself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> Everybody, listen.
> 
> WhatADrag is definitely a mafia member, however, forget about him. I found a better person. _*LegendaryBeauty *_is the mafia leader - N. We know how dangerous that role can get when the game continues.
> *
> ...





Enjoy the modkill bro, but thanks for the heads up.

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Alright, I'll go with my second vote. *[Change Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Fear (May 22, 2011)

Who cares if I get a mod kill. 

Without saying those things I did, she would have manipulated your virgin minds. 

In fact, how the hell is that even viable for a mod kill. That rule is out right fucked up.

Oh well, so be it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Mafia always say that can't be bothered to defend themself.
> 
> I'm not breaking any rules.



I defended myself for at least 50+ posts based on "lolhunch", same method you're operating on.

And as I expected, Mio was anti-town getting me out of her way. Thus why she set up the back doors of "Well if I'm wrong, you can lynch me next guys!" which was an obvious reverse psychology ploy.

Like I said, day vigilante should kill me, and once it's confirmed that I'm the role that I first subtly, then overtly hinted at (to which no one has been screaming for the hills 'HE'S LYING DOG' thus far), town can go after your ass next. Because I doubt you'd make such a dumbass move as a townie, Noi. I have more respect for you than that.

Or maybe you really do spite me.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

I have nothing against you at all WAD. I'm merely guiding my townies to victory.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Vote lynch Kamikaze]*
> 
> inactifag last game and inactifag this one.


what game was i inactive in?

admittedly haven't read everything that's happened so far in this game, but that's because it's been an eventful first day and night and i've been busy/lazy.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> Everybody, listen.
> 
> WhatADrag is definitely a mafia member, however, forget about him. I found a better person. _*LegendaryBeauty *_is the mafia leader - N. We know how dangerous that role can get when the game continues.
> *
> ...



I wonder what your role is?


Why would you come out like that?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

I'll put it this way, before letting you all decide.

He blatantly hinted he was either an investigative role or Grimsley, if he's claiming I'm N. Hinting is forbidden, and warrants a mod-kill. The fact that he's still alive discredits his claim. Then again, he should be killed regardless for hinting, even if it's not true.

Since Fireworks took no action, that would imply either A.) Fireworks is going to allow role-hinting, despite OP saying no, or B.) Fear is lying through his teeth. I wonder which one is more believable.

If you're set on lynching me, go ahead. Don't be surprised when I flip town and Fear's chuckling at the end.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> Who cares if I get a mod kill.
> 
> Without saying those things I did, she would have manipulated your virgin minds.
> 
> ...



 Well....

*Fear [???] - has been incinerated by Fireworks' dazzling light show. (modkill)*


----------



## Fear (May 22, 2011)

I wouldn't lie, LegendaryBabe.

If I were a virgin, you would have had me at your first post.

But, sorry.

As for my post role revealing or whatever, fuck off. That was not a *role reveal, nor a hint. *I just said you were N, nothing else.

And Jiraiya The Gallant - your reaction is fake. You're probably a mafia member yourself.

*Edit: *Ok. Now lynch her. Don't know why I was mod killed anyway. I can't be arsed to make some long post about how your rule hasn't correlated with my post. But oh well. Mafia are pretty much dead anyway. Jiraiya the Gallant and WAD - next two targets.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

lol                       .


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2011)

????

Wait what?  Why was he modkilled?  Does this mean LB is N?  Or do you get killed for fake modkills too?  Er fake role reveals...

MY MIND IS FULL OF FUCK


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Role-hinting itself is prohibited. He said I was N, and the only possible ways he'd be 100% sure of that was if he was either Grimsley or a cop. Which is essentially role-hinting.

This doesn't make it so, though. His stunt backfired.


----------



## Sajin (May 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Really doubt Fear would lie here and I was inclined to vote for her after WAD anyway after the Plat claim.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Can't break it down any further. Let town do as they wish, I'm not concerned.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

Wasn't Noitora doing practically the same to WAD though? I'm confused now.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LB]*

Fear came out in the most obvious hint ever and it was modkilled. It must be true then.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

I was doing no such thing.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Lb]*

The circumstances point this way.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch lb]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I was doing no such thing.



I guess not...

Anyway, I'll go with Noi's target since I can't say I'm entirely sure I can trust Fear

[Vote lynch WAD]


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Wasn't Noitora doing practically the same to WAD though? I'm confused now.



What Noitora, and also Mio, were doing was/is based on nothing. Fear, on the other hand made the most obvious role hint and also revealed another person. Both of which are against the rules.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What Noitora, and also Mio, were doing was/is based on nothing. Fear, on the other hand made the most obvious role hint and also revealed another person. Both of which are against the rules.


 
Basically what he is trying to convey is that Fear's modkilling doesn't mean it's true. It just means he broke the rule, which says no role hinting/revealing, regardless if it's true or fake.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 22, 2011)

*[lynch LB]*

Fear is not derp enough to Fake role reveal and gets mod kill.FW's rection probaly say its true. But it' not fair though


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[lynch LB]*
> 
> Fear is not derp enough to Fake role reveal and gets mod kill.FW's rection probaly say its true. But it' not fair though



How? No one is above the rules. If she let it slide then it wouldn't be a fair game.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 22, 2011)

I mean not fair For LB.she can't talk herself out of it,isn't that the why the role hinting thing rule were established. JtG don't jump to conclusions that I were trying to have a go at FW.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I mean not fair For LB.she can't talk herself out of it,isn't that the why the role hinting thing rule were established. JtG don't jump to conclusions that I were trying to have a go at FW.



Sorry about that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

>Fear role-hints
>Says not to listen to me
>Gets modkilled
>Makes his case look stronger to derps

If town is this obtuse, I'd rather not play with them. Either get your heads together and think for yourself or follow the suggestion of someone who thought killing me takes priority over heeding rules, and his actions prove such.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

List of mafia according to me. In decreasing order of sureness.

LegendaryBeauty
WhatADrag
Jiraiya the Gallant
Hidden Nin
Tia Halibel
Sajin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Role-hinting itself is prohibited. He said I was N, and the only possible ways he'd be 100% sure of that was if he was either Grimsley or a cop. Which is essentially role-hinting.
> 
> This doesn't make it so, though. His stunt backfired.



Only Grimsley.

N shows up innocent to cops.

So he was obviously role revealing Grimsley.

Question is, was it true or not?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Point still stands. He wants me dead so much, he won't even play fair to get it. Is the word of someone like that trustworthy?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 22, 2011)

it he is grimsely why would he out someone who wasn't N?


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch back to Kamikaze]*

Safest route.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Because he wants me dead at all costs. He said such himself when confronted with breaking rules.


----------



## Fear (May 22, 2011)

Since you're all crying like little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Let me educate you all.



Fear said:


> Everybody, listen.
> 
> WhatADrag is definitely a mafia member, however, forget about him. I found a better person. _*LegendaryBeauty *_is the mafia leader - N. We know how dangerous that role can get when the game continues.
> *
> [Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*



That was not a role reveal. Do you all even know what a role reveal is? It's when you outright state your role. I never done that. Also, I said I found a better person, LegendaryBeauty. I stated that she was N - but not _*HOW* _I gained that information. How do you know it couldn't have just been an assumption? I may have guessed that she was N - who knows.

But since I was mod killed, that technically confirms it. Fireworks, you shouldn't have mod killed me at all. But don't worry, I don't care.

And LB, don't flatter yourself hun, had it been anyone else I would have done the same. Don't let this turn into some sort of spite shit, because I can tell you now I really don't have time to be doing those childish antics.


----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

Seems like I missed a lot.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

>Says he wants me dead regardless
>Gets modkilled
>Posts after death
>Hell-bent on getting me killed

Yup, totally trustworthy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Noitora said:


> WAD is scum.
> 
> *[Vote lynch WAD]*





Noitora said:


> LB is also mafia.





Noitora said:


> WAD and LB are mafia, I was right before, I'm right now. Trust my epic abilities.





Noitora said:


> It is confirmed and fully based on a mans soul.
> 
> Lynch WAD for now, get to LB after.





Noitora said:


> I assure you WAD is mafia, I confirmed it.





Fear said:


> Everybody, listen.
> 
> WhatADrag is definitely a mafia member, however, forget about him. I found a better person. _*LegendaryBeauty *_is the mafia leader - N. We know how dangerous that role can get when the game continues.
> *
> ...





Fear said:


> Who cares if I get a mod kill.
> 
> Without saying those things I did, she would have manipulated your virgin minds.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I was suspicious before of LB, because it's common practice for mafia members to "buddy" townies so that they look more innocent in protecting town's interests.

However after this incident, I'm thinking mafia must have discovered LB holds an important power role. I'm thinking based on the activity early on in the game, I know which one it may be given by her current attitude about this lynch.

Noitora and Fear both seemed to be implying they used abilities to discover LB is allegedly N. The only two people that could do so are Grimsley (who has captured N), and this role:



> Skyla [Super Cop] ? This gym leader?s ridiculous sight allows her to investigate two players each night.



However, if LB is truly 'N', one of these two have to be lying about their action results. N shows up innocent to investigation.

This reeks of a framejob. I no longer advise the vigilante to come at me, but instead go after Noitora who seemed to imply Skyla.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

Fuck it I'm waiting until someone does a day action on either WAD or Noitora

*[Change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

Noi does come off a bit suspicious. He isn't saying much.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

If Noitora isn't scum I'll modkill myself. It's so obvious he is. How are you going to claim you found the Godfather when implying a cop ability? Both him and Fear were so sure, and it is for that reason I believe LB is set-up.

Go after Noi. If he's mafia, it will fail because of that ability they activated, if he's town, then we can discover the basis of his accusations based on his role. But I'm telling you based on everything my scumdar is reputed to be, Noitora is scum. I feel it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Noitora]*

I implore townies to follow me on this if you want to catch actual scum.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

I know Noitora to make claims of people being mafia without him being cop.

I don't see how he was claiming cop.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Don't lynch me, I'm not mafia!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> I know Noitora to make claims of people being mafia without him being cop.
> 
> I don't see how he was claiming cop.





			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> WAD and LB are mafia, I was right before, I'm right now. Trust my epic *abilities*.






> Skyla [Super Cop] ? This gym leader?s ridiculous sight allows her to investigate *two* players each night.



Definitively calls two people scum. Drops a decent hint alluding to this being based on his ability.


Now in before he backpedals.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Don't lynch me, I'm not mafia!



Convincing argument.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

I meant my scumdar abiltities. My abilities of a mans soul.


----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

That just makes you more suspicious Noi.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

While I don't need to explain this to WAD and LB since I'm certain they're mafia, I should point this out to the townies before someone towns Noitora.

He is probably referring to his abilities as a scumhunter when he asked us to trust in his abilities.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

A mans soul is just and honest.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Your scumdar is broken.

Maybe you just are performing better in FMA because of the flavor, one of your favorite series? While this is a series about "monsters" that get turned into "pets" that "duel" and shit. I'm almost amazed I used to play Pokemon as a child, and thus you're not taking this seriously.

So you're either extremely apathetic, reckless, and misguided town...or you're scum trying to pull off an elaborate framejob to lynch LB.

I'm sure now, like I said: 



			
				WhatADrag said:
			
		

> Now in before he backpedals.



That you would deny this is based on abilities. For two reasons principally: 

1) Even if your findings were based on investigation results (impossible, I'm town), you're clearly not going to confirm that at the risk of modkill
2) You are creating a backdoor, you heavily implied being cop, but then decided to leave a clause open, because after all - if LB is in fact innocent like I read her to be, you need to have an excuse ready for getting a townie lynched. So what you're doing makes perfect sense, really.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Marco and Noitora seem far too in sync for my liking. 

Actually, as improbable as it sounds, Fear himself may have been mafia. We won't know since his role is hidden. And before him Noitora and Hiruzen rather quickly after each other claimed I was mafia. Something to think about.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

I didn't read the roles yet. 

But don't lynch me, I'm deffinately not mafia!


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

1. Shark Skin
2. Kamikazi
3. Remchu - Black
4. Fakepeace
5. Roflcopter
6. Hidden Nin
7. WhatADrag
8. Princess Ivy
9. JiraiyaTheGallant
10. Bioness - Chili
11. LEGENDARYBEAUTY
12. Cycloid
13. Tia Halibel
14. Hiruzen Sarutobi
15. James
16. Espionage - Professor Juniper
17. Sarun Uchia
18. Mei Lin
19. Sajin
20. Aiyanah
21. Buto Renjin
22. Shin - Zangetsu
23. Netorie
24. Noitora
25. VLD
26. Raven Rider - Clay
27. Fear - ???
28. Xerces - Caitlin
29. Blackluster
30. Awesome
31. Gumby2ms
32. Marco
33. Platinum - Marshal
34. Mio - Kyurem
35. Jiraiya the Gallant


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Caught him in his tracks. Now all we will hear are excuses.


----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Noitora]*

Something about how you're playing today just isn't sitting well with me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

I thought Espionage was also dead?



			
				Marco said:
			
		

> *While I don't need to explain this to WAD and LB since I'm certain they're mafia*, I should point this out to the townies before someone towns Noitora.



Now where did I hear that before?

Oh yeah, wasn't Mio, the Serial Killer going on about "I'm not gonna deal with you, scummy scum scum?". Behavior is awfully reminiscent of that.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Fear my scumdar!

*[Change Vote Lynch WAD]*

Stick with my first vote.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Don't split the votes, for chrissakes. Fireworks won't lynch until one person has the majority.

Stick with LB. WAD can be lynched tomorrow.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Noitora]*

His actions and words don't match up. He and Marco and Hiruzen are quick to agree with their ideas, but Noitora is by far the most prudent lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Or it could just be that mafia (you) were readily agreeing with the serial killer (Mio) last phase because both of you were worried that I would eventually snuff you out with my usually decent townplay.

Where the hell is our vigilantes? Getting some confirmation on this mess would be great. Attack Noitora.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Oops. Nevermind.


----------



## Awesome (May 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch Noitora]*

I smell bullshit.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought Espionage was also dead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and I both know that independents tend to play pro town.

The fact that Mio was certain you were mafia means that she was going to try and disguise herself as town once you flipped mafia. Which means she wasn't just trying to frame you or anything. Her senses were tingling. And I'd be stupid to ignore her senses.

And your reactions coupled with LB's and JtG's and to some extent Tia's (I need to read the thread again to be sure about her) make it pretty clear who's mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Marco said:
			
		

> You and I both know that independents tend to play pro town.



Oh. I really wish you played the DBZ vs. HST2 game. lol mio being a pro-town independent.

Also, thank god. Now let's see if the attack failed on Noitora because he's scum or not.


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

interesting phase we have here 

*[vote lynch noitora]*
your slipping today
we'll just have to see what the lynch says


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

This is bullshit, Not even going to defend myself. Derpy town fucking lynching me.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Has everyone forgotten what Fear said???

LB is N. Vote for her. Even if LB is anyone else, the risk killing any townie is justified if we can get the Godfather.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

Hope the day action will clarify things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> Has everyone forgotten what Fear said???
> 
> LB is N. Vote for her. Even if LB is anyone else, the risk killing any townie is justified if we can get the Godfather.



He hard-hinted to the point of role revealing. The only person that would definitively know if LB was N or not is Grimsley. Fireworks also stated that super obvious false role hints/false role reveals are punishable just the same as legit ones.

If he's right, then well damn. Fucking bullshit. Why did he have to play it so awfully? But honestly, clearing up Noitora's seeming scumslip will give us a lot of insight into this incident.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Marco, you're talking about me and WAD. Two excellent mafia players, masters of deception in their own right. You think you'd be able to get an easy read on us based on _reactions?_


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Yes. Yes I do LB. You're not Sajin or aiyanah. The only two people I can never get a read on. I'm not saying my read on you guys is always right. Just that you're not one of the two people who I can never get a read on. Either way, this day action will clear things up.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

*[Change vote no lynch]*

This is stupid.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

And while you're great at deception, WAD isn't the best. WAD shines because of his ability to scumhunt. Not because he's good at deceiving others.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Marco, riddle me this. Fear essentially role-hints and says I'm N, gets mod-killed for it, returns and posts despite being mod-killed and people still hop on my wagon. He even said that he didn't give a damn so long as I was killed, and that town shouldn't give me a chance to even defend myself.

Does this sound like a town manuever or a mafia manuever to you?


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:
			
		

> How can fake reveals be punishable. Since it's fake and technically not the persons real role, they are not allowed to be mod killed. And it's been like that for ever single fucking mafia game with the same rule.



This is 100% false.

But the answer is simple here, if Noitora is one of the scum and he's protected by the mafia ability, his pushing to get LB lynched is a pretty likely indication that this is a framejob, 95% so.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Town maneuver. He's extremely confident to the point of risking a modkill. Mafia wouldn't do this. And no need explaining yourself to me since you were implying I'm mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Breaking the rules, openly gunning for my death, and encouraging others to disregard anything I say and giving the accused a fair chance is a town manuever? How times have changed.


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

fake-reveals are very much mod-killable in a game of no role reveals
unless stated by the mod
whats to stop mafia from claiming roles they dont have?
it would be an unnecessary variable for town do deal with thereby unbalancing the game
but thats my 2 cents on role reveals
at least you weren't silenced for the rest of the phase


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 22, 2011)

Hmm, I'm also struggling to work out why Fear got mod killed. It can't be because of a fake reveal surely?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> Town maneuver. He's extremely confident to the point of risking a modkill. Mafia wouldn't do this. And no need explaining yourself to me since you were implying I'm mafia.



If you're not mafia then you've been easily swayed by what would have been a pretty good framejob had Noitora and Fear not offered conflicting assessments of LB's role.

For all I know, maybe you're one of the dragons. You did seem to like bringing up that "pro-town independent" niche.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

If you fake reveal in a game, that's a cheap way to get everyone to do as you say and manipulate it to your liking. It's just as fair being modkilled for it as it is for legit claims.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Adding Netorie and aiyanah to list of possible mafia.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> Listen. I don't care if I am dead.
> 
> I am not going to ruin the game like some prick.
> 
> ...



This is for everyone else. There is no DAY ACTION. That was an accident

And Fear you sound butthurt . Also it's not that I'm biased, it's just that I'm a cunt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

No Day Action?


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Mei and Net are also mafia, make sure to lynch them soon too.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> No Day Action?



I got excited and tweaked.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Breaking the rules, openly gunning for my death, and encouraging others to disregard anything I say and giving the accused a fair chance is a town manuever? How times have changed.



Yes. Because a mafia would never risk doing this.



WhatADrag said:


> If you're not mafia then you've been easily swayed by what would have been a pretty good framejob had Noitora and Fear not offered conflicting assessments of LB's role.
> 
> For all I know, maybe you're one of the dragons. You did seem to like bringing up that "pro-town independent" niche.



I was convinced you and LB are mafia long before Noitora or Fear said anything. Fear's post only made me certain. As for Noitora, I'm fairly certain he was going by his gut and not hinting any role.


----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

So I'm mafia because I feel that Noi is lying? How lovely. I still say Noi isn't covering himself very well and is mafia, but that's just what I'm seeing.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

^ Excatly. You think I'm lying, obvious mafia.

And Mei because I find her posts suspect, might be jumping the gun but we'll see.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> Yeah, not _stated _whatsoever. In fact, 99% of his OP were the rules *I made* in my previous games.
> 
> That's the point. Mafia *are allowed* to that. It's been like that for the past 1000 games in this forum.
> *
> ...



Fear, didn't you just play Koi's game?

In a game with no role revealing, it is to be assumed you can't false reveal too.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Damn you got me. I'm biased because I love LB so much! Shit I couldn't hide it. Oh well. 

Anyway while you're here, want to provide a vote count?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

Noitora said:


> ^ Excatly. You think I'm lying, obvious mafia.
> 
> And Mei because I find her posts suspect, might be jumping the gun but we'll see.



I think you're lying because I've played with you quite a few times. You're not doing a very good job at convincing me you're town, and seem to be slipping up a bit, though it be subtle. I have a gut feeling you're not all that innocent Noi. Something isn't right about your posts to me.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2011)

So the mod confirms LB is mafia? 

*[Change vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

I find it so hard to lie to Net.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 22, 2011)

> So the mod confirms LB is mafia?


Seems that way.

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

I'm disappointed you guys couldn't see obvious sarcasm.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> What.
> 
> Listen. I don't even know why you're considering arguing with me when you _know_ I am right.
> 
> ...


 Yeah because in real life I'm a 17 year old boy that is gayer than a sweet smelling jock strap.

Now let me read you. You're a butt hurt asshole that doesn't like to lose right? You seem like a person that likes power and loves to be in control, but guess what? I'm not fucking having it. So goodbye


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

This game is becoming far less enjoyable with all the drama.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 22, 2011)

fear's continued posting does seem more in line with that of a  frustrated town who had a decent ability. and if he was in fact grimsley  that would be a bitch of a role to get modkilled out of. even more so if nothing came from it. i don't know  him well, but i wouldn't imagine anyone acting this frustrated if they  had a lesser role. 

  that's also why i'm reluctant to vote LB though. it would be a shit deal  for her to get killed in that fashion is she is in fact N. although at this point it could prove informative. 

that's my 2 cents on the ongoing discussion anyway, there seem to be a  couple names for the vigilante to target to better help us decide which  direction to go in so hopefully an actual day action does take place



also totally suspect of J t G for mentioning my name three times and spelling it wrong. my name ends in an i


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This game is becoming far less enjoyable with all the drama.



I feel the same way


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2011)

Blue should just day kill LB or WAD. And we should lynch the other.


----------



## Netorie (May 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This game is becoming far less enjoyable with all the drama.



Agreed.


----------



## aiyanah (May 22, 2011)

lol fear
quite plzu :33


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This game is becoming far less enjoyable with all the drama.





Raven Rider said:


> I feel the same way





Netorie said:


> Agreed.





aiyanah said:


> lol fear
> quite plzu :33



Very sorry guys. Hopefully this phase will pick and and be enjoyable.


----------



## Juri (May 22, 2011)

smh at drama

*[Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Someone want to post a vote count?

EDIT: There are some others who haven't posted at all. VLD has stated his reason but you others will either get mod killed or replaced.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Someone want to post a vote count?
> 
> EDIT: There are some others who haven't posted at all. VLD has stated his reason but you others will either get mod killed or replaced.



I'll do it. I'm the Co-mod. :33


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Noitora]*

Shark Skin > WAD > no lynch > LB
*Kamikazi*
*Fakepeace*
*Roflcopter*
Hidden Nin > LB
WhatADrag > WAD > Noitora
*Princess Ivy*
JiraiyaTheGallant > Noitora
LegendaryBeauty > Platinum > VLD > Fear > Noitora
Cycloid > LB
Tia Halibel > LB > no lynch > Noitora
Hiruzen Sarutobi > LB
*James*
Sarun Uchiha > LB
Mei Lin > LB
Sajin > WAD > LB
Aiyanah > Noitora
Buto Renjin > Noitora
Shin - Zangetsu > LB
Netorie > Noitora
Noitora > WAD > LB > WAD > no lynch > Noitora
*VLD*
Raven Rider > Noitora
Fear > LB
Blackluster > LB
Awesome > Noitora
Gumby2ms > WAD > LB
Marco > WAD > LB
Jiraiya the Gallant > Kamikaze > LB > Kamikaze > Noitora
____________________________

LegendaryBeauty  -11
Noitora -11


Those bolded have not voted yet.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Nah we can't do majority. No one would be lynched. We'll do whoever has the most


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2011)

I have to go with my gut on this.

*[Vote Lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Nah we can't do majority. No one would be lynched. We'll do whoever has the most



Good idea, Majority isn't going to work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

How is it that Fear being raged gives credence to his claim?

Seems more like angry mafioso that got his plan foiled by attempting to faux reveal.

Every indication points to LB having been setup from the get-go. I do believe I know what her role is, if my town reads are worth a shit.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

at Fear. (I just caught up)


----------



## KamiKazi (May 22, 2011)

well we don't know his role, so we don't really know his motivation for  what he did. could be legit claim sloppily revealed, or a set up poorly  executed. until more is figured out though the possibility of lynching N  this early is tempting.

that being said, noi hasn't been making a lot of sense. his posts and  voting seems somewhat sporadic which is suspicious and makes what he's  saying doubtful.

both are viable options are far as i'm concerned which is partly why i  haven't voted. the other part being that the votes are close, and a tie  will do us no good. i'm just seeing if anything develops later in the  phase as i think both have reasons to have doubts against them. if it came down to it i'd probably vote noi at this point.


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

Something horrible happened today so I'm not going to talk much, but:

*[Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 22, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, This whole WAD and LB thing started last phase when Mio accused them. Regardless of what was Fear's intention, I'm inclined to belive that Drag along with LB and Tia are all mafia. This may say I'm giving too much credibility for Mio but she's usually not this confident unless she's sure of her accusations.

With that being said, I'd like to test Mio's statements being credible or not and the only way to find out is to clarify at least one of the person she accused of and it won't happen unless one of them will die, right?
But I wish not to necessarily proceed through that process. If I'm not mistaken about the "power role" Drag-sama is alluding to, then a day vig should attack him to test his claim.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Just lynch me. Town's being retarded, I want to see them fail.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 22, 2011)

I'm losing trust in Noi. If he was so faithful in his scumdar, why has he been switching back and forth? If I had sufficient evidence, I would adhere to my vote.

So... *[Vote Lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, This whole WAD and LB thing started last phase when Mio accused them. Regardless of what was Fear's intention, I'm inclined to belive that Drag along with LB and Tia are all mafia. This may say I'm giving too much credibility for Mio but she's usually not this confident unless she's sure of her accusations.
> 
> With that being said, I'd like to test Mio's statements being credible or not and the only way to find out is to clarify at least one of the person she accused of and it won't happen unless one of them will die, right?
> But I wish not to necessarily proceed through that process. If I'm not mistaken about the "power role" Drag-sama is alluding to, then a day vig should attack him to test his claim.



I'm honestly not in the mood to debate so sure suspect me, Mio was wrong.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Just lynch me. Town's being retarded, I want to see them fail.



I honestly haven't read the phase, so I'm not sure why people are suspecting you, but for right now I'll give you the benefit of the doubt:

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

if I can't vote no one then:

*[Change Lynch Vote Noitra]*


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2011)

Shut up LB. Saying "town is retarded" and "I want to see them fail" is enough to warrant a lynch. Watch your mouth.

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGENDARY BEAUTY]

*Any other good leads or lynch wagons? I just walked in.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

>Town's fucking retarded
>I want to see them fail
>Get at me

You shut up. If I'm being bandwagoned that was started by a guy who broke the rules and continued to do so, and people still listen to him, then town is fucking retarded. Get at me if you think otherwise. I'll slice you down to size.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 22, 2011)

That's why we have to find out~
Either by lynch or vig. I preferred going with the vig.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Shut up LB. Saying "town is retarded" and "I want to see them fail" is enough to warrant a lynch. Watch your mouth.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH LEGENDARY BEAUTY]
> 
> *Any other good leads or lynch wagons? I just walked in.




Eh you died.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Massive. Fucking. Ryoma.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2011)

I'm already dead?

o.o

fuckin lol. Adios mons! 

Good luck.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2011)

Wait when did I die lol.



I checked teh first page......


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2011)

Oh shit I died protecting Blue ? Am I rite. 

lololol

k seeya



Go for LB  p.s


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Wait when did I die lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked teh first page......



Fireworks never edits the first page silly.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 22, 2011)

the updated list is a few pages back. here's where you died


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit I died protecting Blue ? Am I rite.
> 
> lololol
> 
> ...



No. You were killed by Drayden who is town


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Yes, come for me. Watch the results in horror.


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

what does it mean when n is caught? that's a good thing right? :33


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what does it mean when n is caught? that's a good thing right? :33



I would explain but I know Fireworks will come in here and explain it better so I'll wait for her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

LB or Noitora....Noitora or LB....hhhhmmm.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 22, 2011)

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

oh she's explained it to me via pm :33


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

That's good then.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Posting because no one else want to.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> my thoughts exactly.





VastoLorDae said:


> LB or Noitora....Noitora or LB....hhhhmmm.



You should do it soon though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LB]*

There really was no competition.


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

Hey Fireworks, would it be possible to get a replacement for me?


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Hey Fireworks, would it be possible to get a replacement for me?



Yes.

I hope everything is alright


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2011)

I really don't feel like discussing it but thanks for doing this for me. I hope town prevails.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Well until I can find a replacement, I'll play Tia's role. I won't perform any actions, but I'll fill the slot.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote: Lynch Fireworks]*

If I get the Moderator lynched, do I win the Internet?


----------



## EJ (May 22, 2011)

Fireworks, please give me the role.

Let me continue what Tia couldn't.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> *[Change Vote: Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> If I get the Moderator lynched, do I win the Internet?


No. You win my eternal hatred. 


Espionage said:


> Fireworks, please give me the role.
> 
> Let me continue what Tia couldn't.


It's all yours.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2011)

Eternal hatred!?  

Does that come with the Internet?


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Fireworks, please give me the role.
> 
> Let me continue what Tia couldn't.



What would that be?


----------



## EJ (May 22, 2011)

Alright, now to read back.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Eternal hatred!?
> 
> Does that come with the Internet?



Yes                 .


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2011)

I can't deal with your eternal hatred though.  Even if it does mean that I win the internet, Fireworks.


----------



## Savage (May 22, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> I can't deal with your eternal hatred though.  Even if it does mean that I win the internet, Fireworks.



Your mind is weak HN. I will take this hatred.

*[Change vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2011)

I just get back and you tell me to get active before I go to bed? 

I'll be more active next phase, or tomorrow if the phase isn't over. I haven't subscribed to the thread, but I'll do it now and be more active next phase.


----------



## Savage (May 23, 2011)

You sure was active in WAD game.


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just get back and you tell me to get active before I go to bed?
> 
> I'll be more active next phase, or tomorrow if the phase isn't over. I haven't subscribed to the thread, but I'll do it now and be more active next phase.



I just sent that as a message. Your activity has been fine. 

Oh and phase will end at about 6am central us time.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

I suspect both LB and Noi at this point.


----------



## Savage (May 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I suspect both LB and Noi at this point.



 So does everyone else.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch noitora]* 

die yoki


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

Dude, Jαmes... Come on, guys. LB is godfather. Why vote for anybody else?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

As confirmed by a rule-breaking guy with a vendetta for me as you can very well see. He's 100% reliable.

Vote to lynch me, James, unless you're scum.


----------



## FakePeace (May 23, 2011)

I just slept for like 5 hours and this phase is going crazy. 
Anyway *[Vote lynch Noitora]*

I suspect LB, too.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> As confirmed by a rule-breaking guy with a vendetta for me as you can very well see. He's 100% reliable.
> 
> Vote to lynch me, James, unless you're scum.



He spites you? And I called out Jαmes because it looks like he's spiting Jαmes for the FMA game.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> I just slept for like 5 hours and this phase is going crazy.
> Anyway *[Vote lynch Noitora]*
> 
> I suspect LB, too.



LB and Noitora are on opposite sides for certain. Unless they're trying to pull off a complicated gambit. So it's strange that you're voting for one of them and are suspicious of the other.

I say lynch LB. She's almost certainly the godfather. But it's okay, when Noitora flips town, we shall see.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

Marco, he broke the rules, insisted on lynching me without a word in defense, was modkilled, and continued to break rules and post, just to have me killed. If that's not spite, I don't know what is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 23, 2011)

I will put my reputation on the line that Noitora flips scum.

He seems totally disinterested in this game and just tried some crazy framescheme himself. I am 98% sure he will flip scum.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2011)

Oh yea?  I'm 100% certain that this is a mafia game.  My statistics, they can't be beat.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Marco, he broke the rules, insisted on lynching me without a word in defense, was modkilled, and continued to break rules and post, just to have me killed. If that's not spite, I don't know what is.



I do not know of any history between you guys. Without knowing anything like that, his antics seem more like a raging player rather than someone spiting.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2011)

Marco said:


> I do not know of any history between you guys. Without knowing anything like that, his antics seem more like a raging player rather than someone spiting.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

Marco said:


> I do not know of any history between you guys. Without knowing anything like that, his antics seem more like a raging player rather than someone spiting.



Before he was modkilled, he stated he was going to break the rules if it resulted in my getting killed regardless. That's all you need to know to realize he was intent on doing so regardless of affiliation.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

@WAD, so sure that you'd bet on it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 23, 2011)

Marco said:


> @WAD, so sure that you'd bet on it?



No, and these "set bets" are getting kind of silly as a way to gain support/discredit accusations against you, to be honest.

But I find him a lot more likely than LB, which is funny because LB was actually my number one suspect in Phase One, her buddying of me felt unnatural, even for her when we usually look out for each other and have good townreads. But after this phase, Noitora is definitely numero uno and by virtue of his arguments, if he's scum, LB isn't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

give LB a phase and that will give her a mile.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

i'll have to read through the whole thread to get a better understanding of what the hell is going on. 

but for now, i gotta work.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

I'm amused by your faith in my skill.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> No, and these "set bets" are getting kind of silly as a way to gain support/discredit accusations against you, to be honest.



You're the only one I know who does it. Which is why I asked. And it's not gunna be a set bet.



> But I find him a lot more likely than LB, which is funny because LB was actually my number one suspect in Phase One, her buddying of me felt unnatural, even for her when we usually look out for each other and have good townreads. But after this phase, Noitora is definitely numero uno and by virtue of his arguments, if he's scum, LB isn't.



So you're also saying that Fear was a townie trying to frame or just spiting, right?


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Before he was modkilled, he stated he was going to break the rules if it resulted in my getting killed regardless. That's all you need to know to realize he was intent on doing so regardless of affiliation.



Seemed to me that he really just wanted his contribution to the game be acknowledged. Either way, you're not getting lynched this phase. There's always the next though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 23, 2011)

Marco said:


> You're the only one I know who does it. Which is why I asked. And it's not gunna be a set bet.



Not the only one. But I definitely set a "trend" there, one that's not particularly good sportsmanship in any event. 

What do you have in mind?





> So you're also saying that Fear was a townie trying to frame or just spiting, right?



Townie trying to frame? That doesn't make sense. Scum trying to frame, or town trying for an all-in bluff. I am pretty sure LB isn't N. But I suppose there's a possibility that reveal was legit.

I consider the odds 30/55/15 for what happened in this phase.


----------



## Juri (May 23, 2011)

Sorry for my even lower activity FW, been having computer problems.


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

Townies going to town lynching me.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Not the only one. But I definitely set a "trend" there, one that's not particularly good sportsmanship in any event.
> 
> What do you have in mind?



Seems like you're unwilling to bet.



> Townie trying to frame? That doesn't make sense. Scum trying to frame, or town trying for an all-in bluff. I am pretty sure LB isn't N. But I suppose there's a possibility that reveal was legit.
> 
> I consider the odds 30/55/15 for what happened in this phase.



My bad. I meant to say "mafia trying to frame".

So I meant to ask whether you think Fear was a mafia trying to frame LB or a town trying to pull a St. Lucifer..




Noitora said:


> Townies going to town lynching me.



Why the edit?


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Marco (May 23, 2011)

Ugh. Stop trolling man. You're just confusing me now.


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

Just get votes off me, and it'll be cool.


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2011)

Okay Notoira is getting lynched he has the most votes.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 23, 2011)

Can we see a vote count?


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu-!


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 23, 2011)

I think LB has the majority, I'm not sure.. That's why I'm requesting to see a vote count.


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

No I just checked, people switched to me later on. Don't do it, noooo!


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2011)

13 - Noitora

12 - LB

I'm about to do the write up. I need to get to shcool


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

One off? God dammit.


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2011)

The Heroes continued to press forward in the story sky, trying to get away from Team Plasma. 

"They're gaining!" yelled Cress. Blue looked behind them and saw that a lone sage was headed towards them at an alarming speed.

"Someone stop him!" Blue cried out. The trainers changed formation to try and avoid his attacks. Finally Iris and her Reshiram ended in the rear to deal with the Sage.

"Don't worry, we've got him!" she squealed. Iris and her pokemon closed him but unexpectantly tried to turn away. Burgh looked back and was trying to make sense of it.

"What's wrong?" as soon as he uttered those words, Iris and Reshiram were blown to smitherines along with the Sage.

"Iris!!!" the trainers cried. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[Sage 7]* - Noitora has been lynched

*[Iris]* - Fakepeace has been killed

*[Reshiram]* - James has been killed


*[Drayden]* has achieved Destroyer Mode.​End of Day Phase II. Start Night Phase II​


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

you killed iris and me


----------



## FakePeace (May 23, 2011)

Fu! And I was so happy about catching Reshiram -.-

/dead


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2011)

This write up is going to be a clusterfuck. I'm going to need to write this in advance.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Aw shit. /night


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

The Heroes battle with Team Plasma continued to rage in the air. It lasted for what seemed like hours until Elesa conjured ground tactics. Following her lead, the group of trainers landed on the ground. "Now, do as I say" Elesa commanded. She ordered them to form a semicirlce with Blue towards the back to keep her safe. Gracefully, Team Plasma landed a few meters away. For several minutes, the two forces stared each other down. Finally, N made the first move. At astonishing speed, he lunged toward the Heroes. In a heartbeat, Elesa launched the plans she had told the others about above. She targeted a person and explained that if they were attacked, their attacker would die surely. While she explained this, Burgh had hid in the bushes. Elesa soon cut her explanation short because N was closing in. In several swift moves, N twisted and flipped over Elesa's target. Confused, the target didn't know where N was. In a surprise attack, N broke the target's neck. The Heroes drew backwards as N continued his assault. With assistance, Sage 6 fired weapons to try assasinate the Heroes. However one shot accidentally fired at his own team but that didn't matter because they were protected by a barrier. However another shot pierced Elite Four Shauntal's eye killing her instantly. N battled through the Heroes tossing their bodies aside until he reached Blue face to face. Blue's companions were weak and couldn't get up to protect her. Blue and N stood staring each other down trying to get a read of one another's abilities. Then at an unsuspecting moment, Blue hurled a fist at N. Instead however, her hand hit a magical barrier. Taken back by this, Blue started to step backwards, but she stopped quickly and stood firm. Cilan lifted his head and looked at Blue

"Run!" he screamed "You can't hurt him now, get away before he kills you." Even with his message, Blue didn't move. Slowly she turned her attention to her fallen comrade.

"I am the Leader of you all. What kind of leader would I be if I left? It is my sole duty to stop him. And I'll face him even if it means I die. I won't run. I can't be a coward, someone must make him pay for the crimes he committed. And I am the one who will mete that justice." As soon as she spoke those words, N opened his mouth and let out a cackling laugh.

"You're quite strong Blue. But I have a future that I must change. And, for that future? I'll kill Alder and you. I'll become unbeatable and stong, unlike any other! I'll make all Trainers free their Pok?mon! Just try and stop me! If you want to be together with Pok?mon, your only hope is to beat me! Try and stop me if you dare! If your conviction is not strong enough, you will never be able to defeat me."

"You underestimate me. I am stronger than you. Your ways are seriously misguided and I'll show you the error of your wa.." before Blue could finish, N started up again

"Your values and my values mix together, and the world becomes gray... That is unforgivable! I will separate Pok?mon and people, and black and white will be clearly distinct! Only then will Pok?mon become perfect beings! Yes, that is my dream! That is the dream I must fulfill! Blue, do you have a dream of your own?"

"Yes I do in fact. One is to stop you from preaching your nonsense, and the other is become the strongest trainer in all the land in the memory of my fallen friends Red and Green."

"Pokemon master?! You appear to have no qualms about the relationship between Pok?mon and people. You put Pok?mon into categories using arbitrary rules and think you can understand them like that?!" 

"Yes. In fact, battling is a way that trainers communicate. If you actually took the time to..." again N cut her off and started his rant.

"You're saying I should just allow people to think whatever they want and treat Pok?mon however they want, no matter whether the Pok?mon suffer? I refuse to tolerate the existence of a world like that! They may say it is for understanding one another better, but what Trainers really use battles for is to compete... And they hurt each others' Pok?mon! Am I the only one who finds this terribly painful? What I desire is a world for Pok?mon, and Pok?mon alone. I will separate Pok?mon from people, so Pok?mon can regain their original power. Enough of your incoherrent nonsense. Perish!" Blue's eyes widened in surprise as N lunged forward to impale her. Knowing that she couldn't do anything to to attack him, she closed her eyes accepting her fate. Blue continued to keep her eyes closed until she finally felt that she had kept them closed long enough. She thought to herself that at the distance they were at, she should have been killed already. But to her horror, White stood in front of her blooding pouring from a hole in her back. White stood trembling as she lost blood. Finally, N coldy removed weapon that was still lodged inside White's chest. Blue's eyes started to tear up. And soon after she started to bawl. White had taken the hit for her.

"Bl-blu-blue..." White started "I believe you can save us all. It...it's y-yo-your job t-t-t-to stop N. I gave my life for you because I believe you can do it. Black and I we-wer-were the pillars to sup-su-support you. We've done our job...now do yours...stop..." and with that, White's voiced trailed off as she callosped to the ground in a pool of blood. 

*[Sage 4]* - Cycloid has been killed by Drayden

*[White]* - Espionage has given her life to protect Blue.


*[???]* - Princess Ivy has been killed.

*[Elite Four Shauntal]* -Hiruzen Sarutobi has been assasinated by Sage 6.




Day Phase III Start.
Note: Drayden did kill Sage 4, but I couldn't fit it in the write up.​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

white...the idiot...


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*

Let's finish this.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action.*


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

And good work Drayden. I'm assuming you targeted WhatADrag or LB.

Either way folks, LegendaryBeauty and WhatADrag are certain mafioso. Next Hidden Nin and Jiraiya the Gallant are mafia.

Vote WAD actually. *[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*

The mafia already knows Blue's identity. We can't delay this. Let her handle N. We'll take down the rest.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

Tears of pure raged streamed down Blue's face. N took a step back, he could feel her soul plunging into an insatiable anger. Blue took a powerful step into N and swiftly took out his knee leaving him crippled. N screamed out in utter pain at the blow. He tried to get up and move but couldn't get away. N lifted his head up and tried to signal for help by all he could see was the daunting shadow of Blue and the scorn of her face.

"You have done enough. You've attacked me...and killed my very dear friend because she sacrificed her life for me. Your world won't happen. I will stop you because I _AM_ the saviour and the light of this world. You will vanish after today and rot in the darkness. It is my duty to make sure you don't see the light of day again. This was your chance and you fail. Disappear. And with that, Blue mercifulessly killed N.

*[N]* - LegendaryBeauty has been killed by Blue.


*Ghetsis* is now the acting leader of Team Plasma.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

White has been avenged.. 

By the way, Fireworks. You haven't revealed who White and Sage 4 were.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> White has been avenged..
> 
> By the way, Fireworks. You haven't revealed who White and Sage 4 were.





Why do I always forget 

Yeah I put them down now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> And good work Drayden. I'm assuming you targeted WhatADrag or LB.
> 
> Either way folks, LegendaryBeauty and WhatADrag are certain mafioso. Next Hidden Nin and Jiraiya the Gallant are mafia.
> 
> ...



Indeed. Blue will die soon. And then he will be joining us after we revive him, as we also know who Alder is 

You guys should have more faith in Mio's scumdar, especially where I'm concerned. That woman knows me too well


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2011)

Buto Renjin coming to finish me off, then?

How foolish. 

I wasn't lying about my role hints. By the way


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

I have no idea what you're talking about Drag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2011)

What a strange bluff I made. I mention you, and you show up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2011)

I'll be nice though and say one thing before I die.

For Marco's suspects, Hidden Nin and J t G, one of them is actually mafia.

But who? Can town have a productive day phase?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

Town is doing pretty damn good!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

> Implying i haven't been here all along.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

Feeding off Blue's rage, Alder let his out as well. "You bastards have done enough, now take this!" with a enormous leap, Alder flipped over the wall of Sages and landed on Sage 2 crushing him.

*[Sage 2]* - WhatADrag has been killed by Alder


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

HA! Lol WAD you scum. Wow all the obvious people have been scum...


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Good work Alder.

VLD's acting scummy....

Okay, my prime suspects now are Jiraiya the Gallant and Hidden Nin. Then Netorie and one more I've forgotten who. I need to reread phase.

People, we need to find Ghetsis or Blue will be killed tonight.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 24, 2011)

Aiyanah should be next.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

VLD seems mighty suspicious. For the time being i'll vote for him.

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

We need to find Ghetsis most importantly. Because he's the only one who can kill Blue. Alder also only has 2 extra lives so once Blue is down, things might get hard.

Scum list:
1. J t G
2. Hidden Nin
3. Netorie
4. aiyanah
5. VLD?

I'm going to look at the number of posts by people. The inactives could very well be mafia.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 24, 2011)

well shit some good and some bad. don't we have a reviver for white/black? though they don't really have power roles.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Chili was our only reviver as far as I know and she's dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

How about someone try a day action on me. And you will find out who I am.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

I'd advise noone to use their actions just yet.

We need to find Ghetsis.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Because if we don't, Blue will be playing for mafia after the night phase.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

Don't think lynching me will get you that person. because I am not he. or mafia in general.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Noone's lynching you just yet.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Going over the thread now.

Adding Shark Skin to suspect list.

1. Jiraiya the Gallant
2. Shark Skin
3. Hidden Nin

4. Netorie
5. aiyanah

6. VLD


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

My main suspect is J t G. I'm thinking he really is mafia. 

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Updated suspect list.

1. Jiraiya the Gallant
2. Shark Skin
3. Hidden Nin
4. Netorie
5. aiyanah
6. James
7. Awesome
8. VLD


But having a suspect list brings us no closer to finding Ghetsis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> Updated suspect list.
> 
> 1. Jiraiya the Gallant
> 2. Shark Skin
> ...



well he might be an usurper. so look at the people who voted LB. especially who pushed the lynch. excluding me.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Nope. My gut tells me he's loyal. I'm still looking at you though. And this seemed like an attempt to misdirect me.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Jiraya the Gallant]*

I also suspect that he may be mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

I missed a whole friggin' phase. 
-goes to reread everything-


----------



## Sajin (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Jiraya the Gallant]*

I suspect Hidden Nin the most tbh with all the forced posts but this is fine too.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

This reminds me. Roflcopter was suspected by Mio as well. Too bad he actually DID miss the whole phase. He didn't post anywhere on NF while the last dayphase was going on. Dammit. I almost thought we'd found the new Godfather.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 24, 2011)

Not really fair, after Fear goes and exposes everything. Last time I play a Pokemon game.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

I would've been pushing for your lynch anyway albeit after WAD. But yes, I have to say not fair. Same thing happened to me in your first game. Remember?


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> This reminds me. Roflcopter was suspected by Mio as well. Too bad he actually DID miss the whole phase. He didn't post anywhere on NF while the last dayphase was going on. Dammit. I almost thought we'd found the new Godfather.



You thought I was the new Godfather ? 
Come on, Marco, you should know better. smh


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

I have a suspicion of Hidden Nin because right after I voted him I was killed.

He may be the independent.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

Nevermind  Mio was


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You thought I was the new Godfather ?
> Come on, Marco, you should know better. smh



My gut points towards you. Unfortunately, brain's got no reason to suspect you of being the Godfather.

Raven, you're a roleblocker. You will be needed tonight. Please pay attention to the proceedings of this dayphase.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2011)

i would like to know why i'm a suspect
although any claims against me will produce a lacklustre defense
*[vote lynch jtg]*
you guys seem to know what your doing better than i do


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Guys, lets not lynch J t G. He doesn't look like the new Godfather. He's probably just one of the triad or Sages.

Lets set our sights on someone else.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

We don't necessarily need to get the new godfather now. Eliminating any sort of mafia is fine as long as they have some sort of role. After all there don't seem to be generic mafia, all mafia have their use. Even if he doesn't turn out to be the godfather he could end up being an essential part of their strategy.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Shark Skin]*

Follow this for glory.


If we don't lynch the new Godfather, Blue will be working for mafia by tomorrow.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

I didn't know that Blue could be turned to mafia. But I still stand by what I said. It is essential to get any mafia roles that we can. That is unless someone comes forward with information on the new godfather (staying with in the rules) and then we could go ahead and get him. If we are sure that J t G is mafia then we should keep our lynch on him.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Oh I'm as sure of J t G being mafia as I am of you.

So I don't have a problem with lynching you instead.

Vote Shark Skin guys.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

Are you sure that you are sure that I'm mafia? I doubt it. I'd warn you to make absolutely sure that I am mafia before making such accusations.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Of course. I hardly ever make accusations in the game thread unless I'm sure of them.

I might be wrong (doubt it) but I'm certainly sure.


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2011)

marco, how certain are you of this claim?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

He isn't. He can't be certain as he probably has no source of information. In fact I'd say that his suspicion isn't at all based on this game. And sure its easy to take into account the previous history of a play and make assumptions based on that, but its not the safest way to play.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

No. I don't much recall people's playstyles in past games.

Shark Skin's voting pattern and posts have been suspicious. But I shouldn't be explaining this to either of you. You're both mafia after all.


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2011)

lol, so you want to change the bandwagon from jtg, who your more certain is mafia, to shark skin
your claiming he's the new godfather based on what?


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

I don't need to explain to mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2011)

then its best you get to explaining


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Nah man, I'll pass.

I just urge all townies to vote for Shark Skin.


----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2011)

alright marco 
*[change vote lynch shark skin]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'll be nice though and say one thing before I die.
> 
> For Marco's suspects, Hidden Nin and J t G, one of them is actually mafia.
> 
> But who? Can town have a productive day phase?




*[vote lynch Hidden Nin]* I have my reasons.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Raven, WAD was definitely bluffing.

And you should switch to Shark Skin. It is imperative.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

I tried to roleblock Hidden Nin last night phase and it failed. One of two reasons. I was roleblocked by mafia or Hidden Nin can't be roleblocked.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

How do you know it failed?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

Fireworks told me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

I am slightly suspicious of Buto for hoping on the first name he saw being suspicous the day phase. But then again I have to check the other phase.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Ah. Yeah, I'm fairly certain HN is mafia too. But we really need to find Ghetsis and not just mafia this dayphase.

Here's a list to refer to:

1. Shark Skin
2. Hidden Nin
3. Jiraiya the Gallant
4. Netorie
5. aiyanah
6. VLD

And we need to look at the inactives.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> Ah. Yeah, I'm fairly certain HN is mafia too. But we really need to find Ghetsis and not just mafia this dayphase.
> 
> Here's a list to refer to:
> 
> ...



 

Who do you think I should try to roleblock then?


----------



## Savage (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*

What were you suspicious of about me Marco?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 24, 2011)

lol I'd call sharkskin mafia because he has been mafia all this damn month. me and sajin must have given him our luck from april. but as for lynch I'd go 
*[vote lynch netorie]*
playing same game as mafia as last poke game.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

We have 3 roleblockers, IIRC.

So by the end of this dayphase we need to narrow Ghetsis down to four people. I'm certain JtG isn't Ghetsis.

Out of the 4, one will be lynched. And the other 3 will be roleblocked by our 3 roleblockers.

If we're really lucky, Ghetsis will be lynched.
 If we're a little lucky, Ghetsis will be roleblocked and hence unable to kill Blue. Then we'd know Ghetsis is one of the three roleblocked.
If we're unlucky, Blue will be killed and recruited by mafia. But then we'd know that our 4 targets weren't Ghetsis.

So there you go. 

But if Blue dies tonight, finding Ghetsis loses most of it's priority. Since Ghetsis can't get the dragons now and gain the double kill. So if Blue dies tonight and recruited by mafia, just lynch her next dayphase and then move through my list.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

J t G, your posts and voting patterns.


----------



## Savage (May 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> J t G, your posts and voting patterns.



I can understand by my post because I do say things that may seem scum but those aren't my intentions. What about my voting pattern? I usually follow the most convincing to me unless I have something of my own(Which has been never in all the games I've played up to this point) or voting for an inactifag.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2011)

Don't really like that I'm suspect because of my posts and voting patterns.  I'm in four games right now.  I post and vote the same way in all of them.  Does that mean I'm mafia in all of them?  I naturally have inactifag genes.  Sue me if I can't be so active in conversations, I have multiple things I have to get done in the course of a day.  This is simply a fun passtime, not something I can devote so many hours to.  I'm just going to tell you right now that getting rid of me is going to be a bad move though.

Your roleblock failed because I didn't take an action last night phase.  I doubt mafia even had a roleblock last night phase.  After the Triad lost 2 of his lives, they'd probably be keen on using his abilities that night...before he died.  Meaning last night phase, more likely than not, they didn't have a roleblocker to block you.  You failed because I didn't take any actions last night, I assure you.  Just think about if you were in their position.  You need to milk your guys for all they're worth before they die out on you.

I will, however, have to start taking them.  I'm going to explain once.  If you want town to win, don't kill me.  Simple as that.  I'll trust you on Shark Skin, since your scum hunting has generally been accurate until now, however.

*[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]*

This vote today does bring up a rather interesting hypothesis in my book of possible reasons for how you've been playing though, Marco.  You're usually really easy to read.  You play valiant like this when town, and are quiet when mafia.  What if this is the game you got wiser?  What if that first gambit with Noi was just a feint...and part of a bigger gambit, with you as mafia after all?  I'm unsure.  It depends on how this Shark Skin lynch comes out.  Something to keep in mind, however.


----------



## Savage (May 24, 2011)

Where'd you go, Marco?


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Don't really like that I'm suspect because of my posts and voting patterns.



How else do you expect people to scumhunt?



> I'm in four games right now.  I post and vote the same way in all of them.  Does that mean I'm mafia in all of them?  I naturally have inactifag genes.  Sue me if I can't be so active in conversations, I have multiple things I have to get done in the course of a day.  This is simply a fun passtime, not something I can devote so many hours to.



Makes sense.



> I'm just going to tell you right now that getting rid of me is going to be a bad move though.
> 
> Your roleblock failed because I didn't take an action last night phase.  I doubt mafia even had a roleblock last night phase.  After the Triad lost 2 of his lives, they'd probably be keen on using his abilities that night...before he died.  Meaning last night phase, more likely than not, they didn't have a roleblocker to block you.  You failed because I didn't take any actions last night, I assure you.  Just think about if you were in their position.  You need to milk your guys for all they're worth before they die out on you.



Wait. You're a role that's important to town. So much so that if we want to win, we shouldn't kill you. But you also didn't perform any night action. So you're claiming you're an important town role who has day actions or some passive abilities.

On the other hand, this just sounds like what a mafia would say to protect himself.

Last phase you seemed pretty out of the know. Acting like a confused townie. While this phase you seem to be very up to date with what's going on. Feels like your quicktopic gave you a lot of information or were you just acting confused last phase? I'd wager on the latter.




> This vote today does bring up a rather interesting hypothesis in my book of possible reasons for how you've been playing though, Marco.  You're usually really easy to read.  You play valiant like this when town, and are quiet when mafia.  What if this is the game you got wiser?  What if that first gambit with Noi was just a feint...and part of a bigger gambit, with you as mafia after all?  I'm unsure.  It depends on how this Shark Skin lynch comes out.  Something to keep in mind, however.



Lolno. I don't play valiant when I'm town and quiet when I'm mafia. I seldom play valiant and it's only when I've got nothing to lose and am interested in the game (generally meaning I'm either generic or mafia already knows me).


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I can understand by my post because I do say things that may seem scum but those aren't my intentions. What about my voting pattern? I usually follow the most convincing to me unless I have something of my own(Which has been never in all the games I've played up to this point) or voting for an inactifag.



Don't worry for now. You're not getting lynched just yet.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 24, 2011)

if we can't hit ghetsis hopefully we can at least hit sage 3 to prevent them from converting anyone

i'll trust your judgement since you seem to be pretty accurate from what i've seen. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Shark Skin]*


----------



## Awesome (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*

I'm going to read up on the thread. I haven't really been following this.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

Shark is not mafia. I am putting my neck out here.

Please listen to me and shift the lynch. If you don't atleast note who all voted for him.

Marco, lynching Shark would drastically reduce the chances of your plan for town you posted in here before to succeed.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Shark Skin doesn't seem to be Ghetsis either.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Hidden Nin]*


EDIT: Ninjad by Sarun.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

Marco, J t G has the most votes after Shark. Shift to him if you are sure he is mafia.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Sarun, who did you vote for during the first dayphase?


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

I voted for JiraiyaTheGallant, the one without spaces.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

You know anyone else who is confirmed town?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 24, 2011)

WTF? It's already Day 3? 

I didn't get any PMs for Phase 2 at all. Shit.

Now I need a summary. Someone tell me what went down.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

Nobody else.

Hidden Nin and Jiraiya the Gallant are 2 people I suspect.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> The Heroes battle with Team Plasma continued to rage in the air. It lasted for what seemed like hours until Elesa conjured ground tactics. Following her lead, the group of trainers landed on the ground. "Now, do as I say" Elesa commanded. She ordered them to form a semicirlce with Blue towards the back to keep her safe. Gracefully, Team Plasma landed a few meters away. For several minutes, the two forces stared each other down. Finally, N made the first move. At astonishing speed, he lunged toward the Heroes. In a heartbeat, Elesa launched the plans she had told the others about above. She targeted a person and explained that if they were attacked, their attacker would die surely. While she explained this, Burgh had hid in the bushes. Elesa soon cut her explanation short because N was closing in. In several swift moves, N twisted and flipped over Elesa's target. Confused, the target didn't know where N was. In a surprise attack, N broke the target's neck. The Heroes drew backwards as N continued his assault. With assistance, Sage 6 fired weapons to try assasinate the Heroes. However one shot accidentally fired at his own team but that didn't matter because they were protected by a barrier. However another shot pierced Elite Four Shauntal's eye killing her instantly. N battled through the Heroes tossing their bodies aside until he reached Blue face to face. Blue's companions were weak and couldn't get up to protect her. Blue and N stood staring each other down trying to get a read of one another's abilities. Then at an unsuspecting moment, Blue hurled a fist at N. Instead however, her hand hit a magical barrier. Taken back by this, Blue started to step backwards, but she stopped quickly and stood firm. Cilan lifted his head and looked at Blue
> 
> "Run!" he screamed "You can't hurt him now, get away before he kills you." Even with his message, Blue didn't move. Slowly she turned her attention to her fallen comrade.
> 
> ...



Just in case you all want to read my epic write up.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> WTF? It's already Day 3?
> 
> I didn't get any PMs for Phase 2 at all. Shit.
> 
> Now I need a summary. Someone tell me what went down.



I sent you the pm it says it on my list.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2011)

I'm not really into the whole back and forth Marco...



Marco said:


> How else do you expect people to scumhunt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway, I said I have a role you'll regret killing, not one that is able to take actions every night phase.  None the less, it was more my inactivity than my lack of a power that did this to me.

At any rate, you've now aggravated me.  I wasn't confused at all.  I just didn't like the senseless back and forth.  Don't take me for someone who is confused, townie or mafia.  I know very well what is going on.  Don't think otherwise.  Thank you.

And of course you dodge the last tangent.  Noted.  And you do have patterns with how you act.  I remember the Naruto game, the FMA one...it's easy to read you, actually.

You know.  You kinda piss me off, Marco.  Just a little bit.  But you definitely do.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> I'm not really into the whole back and forth Marco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quote thee:


Hidden Nin said:


> ????
> 
> Wait what?  Why was he modkilled?  Does this mean LB is N?  Or do you get killed for fake modkills too?  Er fake role reveals...
> 
> MY MIND IS FULL OF FUCK



Why would you lie unless you're mafia?



> And of course you dodge the last tangent.  Noted.



Of course I'd dodge it. I've loads of games to play yet. I'm not going to reveal my playstyle. If you think you know it, that's good enough.



> And you do have patterns with how you act.  I remember the Naruto game, the FMA one...it's easy to read you, actually.



Chiba's Naruto game, right? I was mafia in that and JTG's FMA game. And my playstyle was quite different in both. I don't mind being easy to read.



> You know.  You kinda piss me off, Marco.  Just a little bit.  But you definitely do.



A mafia would certainly get pissed off when a townie has caught upto them.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

I guess i'm off to sleep. Pretty fatigued. Can't really hunt Ghetsis right now (or at all). Lets see what's up when I wake up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2011)

That was on how Fireworks was handling the mechanics of the game, not in game politics.  No one would have known the answer to that at that point.  

Anyway, I'm just going to say this.  It's getting to to be simple back and forth.  You're a bro.  So I'll tell you how it is, straight up.  Out of the list you had, do you think every single one is mafia?  Do you really?  You're that sure of your abilities?  Town is that sure?  I'm sure you have many members on it...but...you really think it's ALL mafia?  If so, then go ahead and lynch all of them.  But I'm telling you right here and now that you aren't ever going to produce  a list with all mafia members on it.  And you hit town on that list.  Don't make a common mistake here bro.  We still got this.  I'm not mafia.  

And it's because of that fucking Wrath set.  Talking down to me.  Like you're actually my dad.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

@ New page to town, if you have voted for Shark, change it someone else. He is town.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote: No Lynch]*

Reading back before I see about this.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> That was on how Fireworks was handling the mechanics of the game, not in game politics.  No one would have known the answer to that at that point.



Seemed a bit exaggerated. Especially concerning the content. Essentially, "Do people get killed for fake role reveals as well?".. This has been happening for a long time. I'm pretty sure you would know this. I'm pretty sure this was a topic in Chiba's own game as well. People being killed for fake role reveals ornot.



> Anyway, I'm just going to say this.  It's getting to to be simple back and forth.  You're a bro.  So I'll tell you how it is, straight up.  Out of the list you had, do you think every single one is mafia?  Do you really?  You're that sure of your abilities?  Town is that sure?  I'm sure you have many members on it...but...you really think it's ALL mafia?  If so, then go ahead and lynch all of them.  But I'm telling you right here and now that you aren't ever going to produce  a list with all mafia members on it.  And you hit town on that list.  Don't make a common mistake here bro.  We still got this.  I'm not mafia.



No, I do believe at least 1 or two people on my list are mafia. But that is irrelevant to me until this dayphase is over. Until this dayphase is over, my task is singular. To hunt Ghetsis. Not mafia. But Ghetsis. So I'll be posting a final post about who I think is mafia when the phase is about to close as well.



> And it's because of that fucking Wrath set.  Talking down to me.  Like you're actually my dad.



Aren't you supposed to be my superior?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hidden Nin]*

dude always seems to be scum....always.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VLD]*

Erm.  I actually rarely play mafia, if at all...not sure why you're throwing in such a random vote.  I sense mafia.

Check basically any of the four games I'm playing, and the last like 20 I've played.  I really am kind of stunned that you said that.  You honestly don't ever pay attention to my roles I suppose 

But yea.  Scumdar activated.  Bullshit reason for starting lynch when you're a suspect = mafia.  Essentially.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 24, 2011)

in light of recent news, *[Change Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

there seems to be a general consensus that he's acting suspicious so it seems like the safest bet right now. i'm not convinced he's ghetsis though, so maybe we'll get lucky and he'll be sage 3 at least


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

I urge you to switch to Hidden Nin. /off to sleep now


----------



## KamiKazi (May 24, 2011)

well if you really think he has a better change of being ghetsis then okay i suppose

*[Change Vote Lynch Hidden Nin]*


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2011)

Keep in mind people that when i by someone has better chances of being Ghetsis, it doesn't mean they have a better chance of being mafia.

Anyway, really off to sleep now. Keep true people. Lynch HN. As much as I love him, I'm afraid he's my prime suspect for now. Do put your thoughts forth on who you think is mafia or ghetsis.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 24, 2011)

Marco's cased seemed strong but the way he jumped off Shark Skin seemingly on a whim makes me hesitant...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 24, 2011)

No luck on ousting Ghetsis then? Well i didn't really think we'd find him just by scumhunting. 

Somewhat still suspicious of Vasto right now but i don't have any kind of definitive proof on him.

*[Change vote Lynch Hidden Nin]*


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

I feel like this thread's activity died after Fear. The bastard ruined my game.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

I could make it more active and go on a rant


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I could make it more active and go on a rant



Be my guest.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2011)

We can both rant.  Me being lynched is bullshit.  Marco is going off nothing more than his gut and it's going to cripple the town.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

I mean everyone is trying to lynch me based on some twisted "logic". I haven't done anything in this game that would indicate that I'm mafia here, yet people are so quick to lynch me due to my recent history. Hey its all good. The truth will come to light. Luck for me I had someone to confirm here, but if I hadn't I would have been lynch. Oh yeah sorry for telling people not to take off their vote off of someone that had some more evidence against them in this game, apparently questioning certain strategies is frowned upon.


----------



## Hero (May 25, 2011)

It's night where I live and to end this phase I would have to get up in the middle of the night which isn't fucking happening. So I'll end it when I wake up.

Someone post a vote count so it could be easy for me when I wake up. 

 you guys.


----------



## Savage (May 25, 2011)

*JtG(Me)-5
HN-4
Shark-2*

I believe this is it, but check to see if that's right. I went fast and didn't write it down.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch buto renjin]* games without role reveals get hard.


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2011)

Wow. Really inactive phase. Gumby please don't split votes. Vote for HN.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 25, 2011)

Oh wow I derped. I did post last phase. 

I'll read back later. Going to bed soon.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 25, 2011)

splitting votes is what I do though. fine even it up, but not my hide.
*[change vote lynch hidden nin]*
now someone else can decide it.


----------



## Hero (May 25, 2011)

Alright I will RNG this.


----------



## Hero (May 25, 2011)

Team Plasma stood paralyzed. There leader had just been killed, and they just lost another of their sages. Unfortunately for them, their horror wasn't over. As the stood in shock, Blue took the chance to make sure all the Heroes were healing fine. Once she found out they were, she asked to borrow their pokemon. Without hesitation, they fulfilled her request and let her do her thing. With all their pokemon, they launched an attack and killed a sage. He was completely obliterated.

*[Sage 5]* - Hidden Nin was lynched.

NIGHT PHASE III? BEGIN.​


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2011)

Dammit. Here are my suggestions to you guys for tonight's actions. Follow them if you like.

Cilan, you roleblock Buto Renjin.
Clay, you "roleblock" aiyanah.
Lenora, I hope you protect me. Don't know if it'll matter though.
Skyla, target sarun and netorie. Sarun seems to be Cilan or cress. Confirm. And Netorie is suspicious.
Brycen, target Awesome.
Drayden, kill J t G.


----------



## Hero (May 26, 2011)

Ghetsis' eyes were fueled with rage. He shoved through the Sages to confront Blue. Predicting his moves, Alder called out to Blue to warn her of the coming danger. "Blue! Ghetsis is moving in, move!" However, Blue didn't move. It's not that she didn't hear him, she just refused. 

"Alder, I was supposed to stop N...I'm sorry but my job is done. I would stop him if I could, but everyone has a certain amount of time on this earth and I'm afraid my time is up." Sadly, Blue stared up at the gray sky. Not long after, it started to rain. "Aww don't cry," she murmured "I want this. I'm coming to see you guys. Green...Red...here I come." Those were the last words Blue spoke before Ghetsis reached and crushed her throat. But that didn't kill her. Ghetsis then kicked her in the stomach launching her back. Blue rolled and finally stopped on her stomach with her face planted to the ground. Blood seeped out all around her. Struggling, Blue lifted her head and looked at the feet in front of her. She followed them up the trunk of the body and they led to Alder's face. He was gravely wounded on his side. She came to the realization that he must have chased off Team Plasma. Around her also stood the rest of the Heroes. They wept heavily knowing Blue, their leader and friend was dying. "Thank you everyone...I've had a blast. Pull through, y-y-you all can save the world. Green...Red...I'm coming home" And with that, Blue's eyesight started to fail and everything went black. She never opened her eyes again.



Drayden has destroyed *[Triad 3]* he has one life left.

Alder has been attacked. He has one life left.

*[Blue]* - Marco has been killed by Ghetsis


_*Blue* has joined her two dear friends *Red* and *Green* in the afterlife_...
Have to go to school will have write up later today


----------



## Raven Rider (May 26, 2011)

Marco 

Why must the good die young!?


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 26, 2011)

All according to plan.  Kukukukukuku

/dead


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

Fourth day. Time to step out of the shadows. I've been silently observing for a while now and I know who is trustworthy. There are sixteen of us left and six of those are mafia. This list is filled with scum.

Blacklusterseph
Roflcopter
Aiyanah
Netorie
Gumby
Buto Renjin
J t G

The bulk of the remaining mafia is absolutely in this list trust me. I am starting with roflcopter and moving along this list. 

*[Vote Lynch Roflcopter]*

Follow me town. Execute these people and execute the mafia. Vig should aim at aiyanah.


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Fourth day. Time to step out of the shadows. I've been silently observing for a while now and I know who is trustworthy. There are sixteen of us left and six of those are mafia. This list is filled with scum.
> 
> Blacklusterseph
> Roflcopter
> ...



Any particular reason you're starting with me, you scummy bastard ? smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

Sorry vig, nm aiyanah. Finish off J t G when you can. We'll deal with aiyanah later.


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2011)

Alright, town should win this. Make it happen, bros!

/dead


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2011)

I'm guessing Shin has no reason for lynching me. smh


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2011)

shin is the scummiest bastard here
hiding in the shadows smh
*[vote lynch shin - zangetsu]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

There's a reason bro. 
That list has most if not all the remaining mafia. Just about everyone not on there is town. I'm doing a purge, the order does not matter and unfortunately one or two townie toes shall be stubbed. It's for the greater good.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2011)

lol shin and his lists. he doesn't find mafia he finds town important, inacti and mafia and groups them together. 
*[vote lynch blacklusterseph]* 
got vibes from you


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There's a reason bro.
> That list has most if not all the remaining mafia. Just about everyone not on there is town. I'm doing a purge, the order does not matter and unfortunately one or two townie toes shall be stubbed. It's for the greater good.



Yeah... I'm having a hard time believing that cause, you know, I'm on that list.
I'm not scum so, your list is not trustworthy as far as I'm concerned.
smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol shin and his lists. he doesn't find mafia he finds town important, inacti and mafia and groups them together.



This is not true sir, you're about to see how accurate they are. It's not like I just make them based on nothing and stick with them. They get revised based on proceedings and narrow down mafia hiding space. I can't say anything but you're about to see how accurate they can be. 



> *[vote lynch blacklusterseph]*
> got vibes from you



It's not jusy vibes. He's definitely scummy. Even scummier than rofl. I'll go with him for now and see how I reasses you.

*[Vote Lynch Blacklusterseph]*

Also. Netorie is coming off the list. That's town Folk right there.


----------



## Jeroen (May 26, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Even scummier than rofl.



Lol whut ?
Fuck you, I'm not scum.
/Broly


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

Rofl's behaviour in his defense doesn't give me a scummy vibe. He's close to being removed.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2011)

lol, why am I scummy?


----------



## Netorie (May 26, 2011)

Well, I see not much is going on in here still.


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2011)

How the fuck did the activity die all of a sudden? /dead


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

Because you were the town leader in this game and was the most active.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant] *

was much more talkative in the phases where his name wasn't being mentioned, and still was thought suspicious by a few. as soon as N was killed though and he got brought up he got quiet. could be coincidental of course.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch blacklusterseph]*

We should definitely keep J t G in our radar though.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

I'm pretty certain J t G was hit by our vig and has one life left. Let the vig take care of him while we lynch blseph.


----------



## Netorie (May 26, 2011)

^ Agreed, vig should finish the job. 

What should we make of the players that have been pretty inactive? 

*[Vote Lynch blacklusterseph]*

Unless other evidence comes forth, I have to go with you for now. You're not really putting up a fight and defending yourself yet.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

Depends on how inactive they are. If I'm not mistaken there is a two post requirement in the game right?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

Never mind, no post requirement, just an activity requirement. Its a bit tougher to read in activity though. Someone could be inactive because they are apathetic (don't like they're role) or maybe they aren't visibly active because they are lying low.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

it's 3 now.


----------



## Netorie (May 26, 2011)

I was informed of a mandatory three posts per day phase in the last PM sent out by Raven.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blacklusterseph]* Convince me you are not scum.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 26, 2011)

Netorie said:


> I was informed of a mandatory three posts per day phase in the last PM sent out by Raven.



Yep thats right. There has to be 3 posts from now on.


----------



## Hero (May 26, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Yep thats right. There has to be 3 posts from now on.



Got that right. If you don't post at least three times, I'm killing bitches. Also Awesome asked for a replacement . Don't think I can find one so late in the game. I'll try. If not, I'll just fill in.


----------



## Netorie (May 26, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Yep thats right. There has to be 3 posts from now on.



This is a good thing I think. 

Perhaps we'll be lucky and some of the inactives will be mafia.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2011)

Hmm, it's kind of hard to defend myself against a baseless witchhunt. Perhaps if my accusers can present some reasons why I am being singled out I can try to make my case.


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

I'm not guilty guys.


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2011)

NOW I know who Ghetsis is. Screw my life. /dead


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

Marco said:


> NOW I know who Ghetsis is. Screw my life. /dead



You should tell me in a rep and I will tell you if you're right or not.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

Fireworks, replace him with a dead town player.


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2011)

Nah, I don't think it'd be fair to replace people with dead townies now. I mean I'd volunteer to take Awesome's spot but it would just not be fair anymore.

@JtG, lolno.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 26, 2011)

*[lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 26, 2011)

*Screw Blastoise*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 26, 2011)

*Screw Ash :33 . here there's 3.* I'll get busy at night . These posts look scummy? I am just busy,I am annoyed aswell about something today.


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mei Lin]*

Those post are scummy.


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2011)

spammy posts gonna get made now
*[change vote lynch bls004]*


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2011)

lol busy days are busy days. but it's not the activity but the irrelevant wagon riding and wrong time to white-knight. I was suspicious for changing late to hidden nin. 

but seriously vigi hit J T G. make sure you have the spaces. sage 3 is one of the hax ones. 

along with 6 and I think 7.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2011)

gumby said:
			
		

> lol busy days are busy days. but it's not the activity but the irrelevant wagon riding and wrong time to white-knight. I was suspicious for changing late to hidden nin.


Is this the reason you're trying to lynch me?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2011)

basically yes. and others found you suspicious so I decided that It could be true. but seriously without hinting you need to give them something better, there are no reveals. 

this is old school mafia where a few misjudgments lead to a lynch. still no cops posting but probably won't be for at least one more night if they are smart. unless of course J T G isn't targeted by the end of the day then you might get a wagon flip.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

The problem is that because there is no role revealing its tough for cops to post their findings.


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2011)

lol cops wanting to post their findings
that is too ez
use no role revealing to your advantage and scumhunt instead


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 26, 2011)

What? Are there even cops in this game? That's the worst thing ever. You can't even post your findings. I prefer scumhunting anyway.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 26, 2011)

killing off the long names for simplicity's sake

*[Change Vote Lynch blacklusterseph004]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch JTG]*

I still find him extremely scummy. and i think some people have gotten the lynch off of him.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

Because our vigilante took one of his lives. I guess we are waiting to see if the vig finishes him off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2011)

very well

*[Change Vote Lynch blacklusterseph004]*

 Though I do not see how BB is guilty...I actually can not get a good read on him.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 26, 2011)

if b...04 had offered up any defense other than "tell me why you find me suspicious so i can refute it" i would feel more shaky about switching to him as well.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch blackluster]*

Insufficient defense possibly indicates a lesser mafia.

If no dayvig goes for JtG, finish him at night.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch blacklusterseph004]*


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

Your day vig won't come after me.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 26, 2011)

Then night vig, it is.


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

Then roleblock it is.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2011)

Gumby said:
			
		

> basically yes. and others found you suspicious so I decided that It could be true. but seriously without hinting you need to give them something better, there are no reveals.


Ah, I asked actually because your reasons didn't make sense so I thought I'd check if you were actually talking to me. My vote in the last phase was pretty straightforward. I didn't like how hard Marco pushed for a particular lynch acting as though it were a certainty, only to promptly hop off it as though he never pushed that line of reasoning. I generally disdain that kind of frivolous scum hunting since it isn't based on anything that others can actually discuss.

Similarly in my case now, I'm accused of acting scummy for some reasons and when I ask what those are the closest thing that comes up are two bizarre comments that are so ambiguous I can't even tell if they are related to me. The cherry on the cake now is a vote against me because of nothing other than my username. Really? With the number of players coming down at a critical juncture, this is what lynch reasoning boils down to?

In this game I am in the unfortunate position where I can't really even pretend that my role is of great utility to town as this point. The best I can do is act as a scapegoat ironically, though I had hoped I would at least be able to do that in a scenario where it actually makes a difference. As it stands now, the only thing that lynching me does is waste time, especially if Marco's prediction of the mafia's next moves come true.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

Which move are you talking about? Marco had said that mafia would attempt to convert Blue, but they killed him instead (and Marco turned out too be Blue).


----------



## KamiKazi (May 26, 2011)

they convert by killing and then reviving the player as a member of their team i believe


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Then roleblock it is.



Could you roleblock, or one of your mafia buddies can?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 26, 2011)

I believe he predicted that the mafia would attempt to revive Blue (which turned out to be him) as one of them.


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Could you roleblock, or one of your mafia buddies can?



Does it matter?


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2011)

I guess I won't find my answer out.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Could you roleblock, or one of your mafia buddies can?



He's Triad 3 (at least that's what the write up seemed to indicate), so yeah he can roleblock.


----------



## Hero (May 26, 2011)

Post a vote count bitches.

Watching Gaga. .
Hmm I'll have to see who has posted three times!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2011)

Oh get your lazy ass in gear Fireworks.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

i think we should note who started the lynch on bls004 in case he turns town because it seems that they are tryint o save J t G if that's the case. Also, any theories on what could be Ivy's role?


----------



## Netorie (May 26, 2011)

Indeed.
I've been wondering what Ivy's role was as well actually. Though I don't have any ideas at all.


----------



## Hero (May 27, 2011)

Three people haven't posted their 3 posts. I let them know once, and I'm not doing it again. So they'll just end up dying if they don't get their act together.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 27, 2011)

Just checking how much I posted.

Yup, tis my 4th.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 27, 2011)

lol I kinda started bls004 and I just don't want to waste a lynch on his ass because we can kill him using vigi. he will not be here next day phase that is a guarantee but we were all assuming the day-vig would deal with him.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 27, 2011)

Sorry i wasn't on earlier. Just now got to feeling like showing up here.

1 of 3 

*[Vote Lynch Blacklusterseph]*


----------



## Sajin (May 27, 2011)

You didn't let me know, Fireworks  Well, does not matter.

Can't say I'm too excited about the blacklusterseph vote since it looks like a fairly random vote for an inactive, but he doubted Marco so there's some chance for him to be mafia and I don't trust him enough to defend him against such a wagon either. *[Vote lynch blacklusterseph]*

JtG made it fairly clear he's mafia so I think he'd make a better lynch choice, but w/e, if you want the vigs to kill him it's fine if you know what you're doing. Also, if blacklusterseph is town netorie will become my top suspect because of a couple scummy posts including a fairly bad reason to lynch him.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

Adler is town Vigi. Was there any vigi action after Ivy was killed?


----------



## Sajin (May 27, 2011)

Last time he used an action was previous day phase as far as I can tell. So he can kill during this day phase.


----------



## Netorie (May 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> You didn't let me know, Fireworks  Well, does not matter.
> 
> Can't say I'm too excited about the blacklusterseph vote since it looks like a fairly random vote for an inactive, but he doubted Marco so there's some chance for him to be mafia and I don't trust him enough to defend him against such a wagon either. *[Vote lynch blacklusterseph]*
> 
> JtG made it fairly clear he's mafia so I think he'd make a better lynch choice, but w/e, if you want the vigs to kill him it's fine if you know what you're doing. Also, if blacklusterseph is town netorie will become my top suspect because of a couple scummy posts including a fairly bad reason to lynch him.



I never gave a specific reason for lynching him besides what I said the moment I chose to lynch. I'm just going off what I've seen happening and hope the vig kills off JtG. Lets face it, everyone is too inactive to really get a good reading off of.  But whatever. Have me lynched if he's town, even I have some reservations about it all.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

Longer we keep J t G (Mafia Reviver) around, mor elikely Marco returns as Mafia Blue.


----------



## Netorie (May 27, 2011)

Shit, I didn't even think about that. So it really would have been best to lynch him this phase.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

That's why I felt we need to suspect whoever started bls004 wagon especially if bls004 flips town.


----------



## Netorie (May 27, 2011)

I see the reasoning now. Goes to show how much I was paying attention today. I really hope he turns out mafia then. This whole no hinting thing is harder than I thought it would be. :/


----------



## Sajin (May 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Longer we keep *J t G (Mafia Reviver)* around, mor elikely Marco returns as Mafia Blue.



How do we know that? A bit too lazy to read through all the pages


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

It is assumed that he is Sage 3 from previous night write-up and he himself admitted mafia with his posts.


----------



## Hero (May 27, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTON*


----------



## Hero (May 27, 2011)

Furious, Alder whipped around and blitzed an unsuspecting mafia member. The Team Plasma member was dead as soon as they made contact.

Alder has killed *[Triad 3]* - Jiraiya the Gallant


----------



## Hero (May 27, 2011)

Following Alder's bold move, the recovered gym leaders attacked another Team Plasma member. This time killing Triad 1

*[Triad 1]* - Blackluster has been lynched.

*Night Phase IV? START*

*Going to do some modkillin' *​


----------



## Savage (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the game fireworks. My team will pull through a win.

/dead


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

Even though he had killed Blue, Ghetsis was still not satisfied. He ordered Sage 6 to assassinate some Heroes. Obeying his orders, he launched an attack successfully killing gym leaders Cress and Burgh. Next, Ghetsis turned around in search of Alder. Once spotted he blitzed him and round kicked him in the face breaking his jaw and giving him a concussion. Drayden took the oppurtunity in the confusion to charge Sage 6 killing him. Elesa planted a trap on someone just in case they were attacked so they could die. While everyone fought, Ghetsis slipped away and managed to catch Zekrom.

*[Cress]* - Sarun Uchiha has been killed

*[Burgh]* - Kamikazi has been killed

*[Alder]* - Buto Renjin has been killed

*[Sage 6]* - Sajin has been killed


*[Zekrom]* - has been captured


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

1. Shark Skin
2. Kamikazi - Burgh
3. Remchu - Black
4. Fakepeace - Iris
5. Roflcopter
6. Hidden Nin - Sage 5
7. WhatADrag - Sage 2
8. Princess Ivy - ???
9. JiraiyaTheGallant
10. Bioness - Chili
11. LEGENDARYBEAUTY - N
12. Cycloid - Sage 4
13. Tia Halibel - Espionage - White
14. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Shauntal
15. James - Reshiram
16. Espionage - Professor Juniper
17. Sarun Uchia - Cress
18. Mei Lin
19. Sajin - Sage 6
20. Aiyanah
21. Buto Renjin - Alder
22. Shin - Zangetsu
23. Netorie
24. Noitora - Sage 7
25. VLD
26. Raven Rider - Clay
27. Fear - ???
28. Xerces - Caitlin
29. Blackluster - Triad 1
30. Awesome - Triad 2
31. Gumby2ms
32. *Marco - Blue*
33. Platinum - Marshal
34. Mio - Kyurem
35. Jiraiya the Gallant - Triad 3

The game is almost over. I'll count to see who has majority and then I'll see if I can just end it.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 28, 2011)

Has the day phase started?

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

^Yes it has.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 28, 2011)

9 people left, and 2 mafia among them.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 28, 2011)

Isn't it four mafia? It's four.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 28, 2011)

Don't be fooled this game at the wire. We absolutely must hit mafia.


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> 9 people left, and 2 mafia among them.



He is right. The winners will probably get a pokemon set of their character made by Selva or Starr or Woop.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 28, 2011)

I want more Gary/Red sets 

*[lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

man i'm in so many games 
red makes a bad pikachu btw
miku is a much better one


----------



## Mei Lin (May 28, 2011)

Ash or Gary sets is good too :33
Non sense Red is Good a Pikachu,he's doing as what he's tolded


----------



## KamiKazi (May 28, 2011)

random killings are never kind to me 

thanks for the game fireworks ~


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

We got this wrapped up.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

Time to see who've I've been rbing.

*[vote lynch onee-chan]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Ash or Gary sets is good too :33
> Non sense Red is Good a Pikachu,he's doing as what he's tolded





Raven Rider said:


> Time to see who've I've been rbing.
> 
> *[vote lynch onee-chan]*


next game you die first


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> next game you die first



I was already the first to die in this game Onee-chan.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

your never too young to die twice


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2011)

I thought aiyanah was a weak target but thus some could say he just plays better mafia then the others. sucks we lost day vig this has to go to the night, again. it should be over come next phase lynch or not. 
*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> your never too young to die twice



My Onee-chan wants me to die.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

lolorz role reveals aren't allowed
meh anyway
one of you is gonna die by the end of this phase


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2011)

role reveals could have been bad this game. plus there is still room for a mafia win; very little.


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

Buto Renjin has been revived for the mafia.

*[Cedric Juniper]* - Shin - Zangetsu has been killed by Alder.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

cool    beans


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

Buto Renjin is apart of the mafia now.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

Now I have to keep my rb on Buto


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2011)

lol that's what I was waiting for. since he used it already we vote to lycnh him he saves himself once. then can only save himself from one regular kill. mafia governor free tomorrow

can governor be rb'd?
*[change vote lycnh buto renjin]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol that's what I was waiting for. since he used it already we vote to lycnh him he saves himself once. then can only save himself from one regular kill. mafia governor free tomorrow
> 
> can governor be rb'd?
> *[change vote lycnh buto renjin]*



He can be rb'd.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

try it rr
try it

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

I was too late the lynch is being stopped!


----------



## Jeroen (May 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*
You scummy bastard.


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

*Alder has stopped the lynch on Aiyanah.*


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2011)

we need to vote buto. he can only save himself twice. otherwise we will have mafia day killer tomorrow. unless his lynch protection doesn't count for his lives.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

lol that was close
kk, is it night now?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2011)

shit yeah is it night? can we still vote again.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> we need to vote buto. he can only save himself twice. otherwise we will have mafia day killer tomorrow. unless his lynch protection doesn't count for his lives.



If he is rb'd he can't save or kill anyone 


I havn't received the pm. But I think it is.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

we should kill someone with an important role


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> If he is rb'd he can't save or kill anyone
> 
> 
> I havn't received the pm. But I think it is.



Well he is revived. No two lives, but he can still kill and save others.

And meh why not a night phase. Pretty unactive today. Only a few players. Let's do it.


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

fire, whats the town to mafia ratio right now?


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

2 mafia (3 with Buto)

7 town.


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE IN ONE MINUTE.*


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE. NO LYNCH. ENJOY THE DARKNESS KIDDIES.

OH AND NO TALKING.*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 28, 2011)

lol. I knew I'd be killed. I've got the vision. 

Cheers guys, enjoy. Thanks Fireworks.


----------



## Hero (May 28, 2011)

This is what your character looked like Shin.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 28, 2011)

I want the sets bitch needs to die 

night/


----------



## Hero (May 29, 2011)

The battle raged on between the two forces but unfortunately, in the battle they lost Clay their roleblocker. But in the midst of things, they were able to send Alder once one of them back to the grave.


*[Clay]* - Raven Rider has been killed

*[Alder]* - Buto Renjin has been killed

*Day Phase Start v*​


----------



## Marco (May 29, 2011)

What the fuck is the doctor doing? /dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2011)

doctor jacking it.

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

like there is really any other choice right now. Its pretty easy to tell who I am.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 29, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2011)

fireworks...I will be gone most of the day. please do not end the phase so early this time. I will be back in like 12-15 hours.


----------



## Hero (May 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> fireworks...I will be gone most of the day. please do not end the phase so early this time. I will be back in like 12-15 hours.



Okay okay I gotchu


----------



## Hero (May 29, 2011)

Inactivity like a friend.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2011)

Aiyanah got saved yesterday and we're lynching him again?


----------



## aiyanah (May 29, 2011)

you guys
mafia is totally framing me after they revived alder


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2011)

I just realized that Adler was revived by mafia in the previous phase Hmmm, I'll have to think about this for a bit.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 29, 2011)

What the hell happened with the aiyanah lynch? And is it me, or are the day and night phases getting shorter?

I need to read back.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> What the hell happened with the aiyanah lynch? And is it me, or are the day and night phases getting shorter?
> 
> I need to read back.



Adler, after being revived by mafia, saved aiyanah.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 29, 2011)

So either aiy is mafia or, as he says, he's being framed.



I'll go with the former.

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

Whenever you last really long in games we've played together in, you're usually mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (May 29, 2011)

< just died night 1 in naruto game
< was mafia
k

*[vote lynch jtg]*
nice job scum


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> < just died night 1 in naruto game
> < was mafia
> k
> 
> ...



I'm town, brother.


----------



## aiyanah (May 29, 2011)

if you say so


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 29, 2011)

I would reveal if it wouldn't modkill me. But I'm town, and you're not making yourself look any better by accusing me of being scum.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 29, 2011)

smh you guys
*[change vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2011)

Awesome is dead and viewing this thread


----------



## aiyanah (May 29, 2011)

i know lol
awesome, you inactive bastard


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2011)

Sorry. I didn't have the time and asked for a replacement  

Seems I was modkilled because Fireworks couldn't find one.


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sorry. I didn't have the time and asked for a replacement
> 
> Seems I was modkilled because Fireworks couldn't find one.



Smh Awesome.
If you didn't have the time you shouldn't have signed up. >..>

/hypocrite


----------



## Hero (May 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sorry. I didn't have the time and asked for a replacement
> 
> Seems I was modkilled because Fireworks couldn't find one.



No one responded to my PMs 

So I gave up!


----------



## gumby2ms (May 29, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]* this game be getting sparse. only 6 left possibly 2 mafia I think.


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> *[vote lynch aiyanah]* this game be getting sparse. only 6 left possibly 2 mafia I think.



Only 6 left ? You sure ?


----------



## gumby2ms (May 29, 2011)

that's what I guessed. no wait maybe 7 because alder was resurrected making it 6 to 3 now 5 to 2.


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> that's what I guessed. no wait maybe 7 because alder was resurrected making it 6 to 3 now 5 to 2.



So, 7 people alive, 2 mafia. 
We got this one in the bag then, I suppose.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 29, 2011)

meh if aiyanah hadn't given away his side, we could have towned it to 4 and 2 and if dray towns and mafia hits then we get a tie.


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> meh if aiyanah hadn't given away his side, we could have towned it to 4 and 2 and if dray towns and mafia hits then we get a tie.



My comment was based on how things are now so, that includes aiy giving away his side.

Which reminds me, *[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## Netorie (May 29, 2011)

So we're lynching Aiya again?


----------



## Jeroen (May 29, 2011)

Netorie said:


> So we're lynching Aiya again?



Yeah... last phase it got stopped by Buto (who was converted to mafia).


----------



## Netorie (May 29, 2011)

I see. Just woke up so my brain isn't really comprehending so well yet. 

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2011)

this seems settled, then.


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2011)

I did at the time. Shit happens


----------



## Netorie (May 30, 2011)

When does this phase end? The last two phases seem to go by faster.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Why do you guys care about when the phase ends? Not like you guys were blowing up the thread.: ippy


/dead


----------



## Netorie (May 30, 2011)

I can't ask a simple question? Geez. I almost missed the last 2 phases because they went by so fast. :/


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

What would you have done in that time? Not post like most of you guys have been doing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2011)

jtg is scum anyway....who cares what he thinks.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

JtG > All. Your opinions doesn't matter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2011)

Except your the dead man. and stay that way....unless you want to ruin the game and name names.


----------



## Netorie (May 30, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What would you have done in that time? Not post like most of you guys have been doing.



Lol, excuse me for actually having things to do irl.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Except your the dead man. and stay that way....unless you want to ruin the game and name names.


Dead guy generates more post than live people. 


Netorie said:


> Lol, excuse me for actually having things to do irl.



Surely you should have some free time because if you didn't, then you wouldn't/shouldn't have signed up. 


Just stating facts.


----------



## Netorie (May 30, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Dead guy generates more post than live people.
> 
> 
> Surely you should have some free time because if you didn't, then you wouldn't/shouldn't have signed up.
> ...



Things happen unexpectedly do they not? 

Fact.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 30, 2011)

not posting because nothing to say. unless you want us speculating on the final member of the mafia.

this is end game not much is left to discuss.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Netorie said:


> Things happen unexpectedly do they not?
> 
> Fact.



Touche.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2011)

The Heroes didn't stop there. They continued to fight off the mafia and managed to kill Sage 3.

*[Sage 3]* - Aiyanah has been lynched.


*START NIGHT PHASE 5. THE GAME IS ALMOST OVER.*​


----------



## Hero (May 31, 2011)

Ghetsis the only remaining member of Team Plamsa still continued to fight.

"I will overcome!!!!!!!!!!!" with a roar and daring leap, he lunged at Elesa. They engaged in brutal combat. Elesa this time had targeted herself. But Ghetsis was way too powerful. She was eventually manhandled and thrown to the ground lifeless.

*[Elesa]* - Mei Lin has been killed.


*DAY PHASE START VI​*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

What's the point If I am always on mark but the mafia never dies .
Kill the bastard guys :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Ok....last scum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

gumby2ms, Netorie, R o f l c o p t e r

one of these 3...but which one?...which one...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

And before anyone gets smart thinking its me, just check the first phase. Eliminate me from that list. I will be back in like 8 hours.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch ROFL]*

There I choose for you VLD.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2011)

not sure on rofl. maybe netorie. not me. he might be the commuter type. but based on shark skin think I got all the role together and will go for rofl. 
*[vote lynch rofl]*
do back-up gf turn up innocent as well. then it could be your sharkie. man so hard at the end. 
what about first phase makes vld innocent I still don't get. alll the mafia voted for each other if that's what your alluding to. 

why did mei lin have to die only one I had no suspicions about.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> not sure on rofl. maybe netorie. not me. he might be the commuter type. but based on shark skin think I got all the role together and will go for rofl.
> *[vote lynch rofl]*
> do back-up gf turn up innocent as well. then it could be your sharkie. man so hard at the end.
> what about first phase makes vld innocent I still don't get. alll the mafia voted for each other if that's what your alluding to.
> ...



I don't know what about the first phase would make him innocent, but I know of something else that may clear his name. Gotta double check something though, but I'm absolutely sure of what I'm saying. I think you are innocent as well, so really its down to Netorie and ROFL.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 31, 2011)

So it has come to this... /dead


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2011)

we pick the wrong one. like if we pick traitor. they gain him, but win is win and pick wrong leaves still enough to lynch other guy. I can live with that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

hhhhmmmm. and rofl has not come to defend himself. Yet I do not really buy him being the bad guy. Not quite yet.


----------



## Jeroen (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> hhhhmmmm. and rofl has not come to defend himself. Yet I do not really buy him being the bad guy. Not quite yet.



Someone called ?

Present me with the case against me, please.
Cause I've been inactifagging this game.. a lot. >.>'


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

There are 5 people left right? What about Netorie? Once she became active Ghetsis has killed.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

Well if you ran down her posts and lined her activity with Ghetsis then it could be true. Netorie or ROFL, either way I'm fine with it. In fact I think I might just change my vote.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2011)

you guys are forgetting jiraiyathegallant;no spaces. 6 left. would have been five if not for resurrection of buto.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

Buto died again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

*[vote lynch Netorie]*

 if their are 6 people left who are they? Fireworks should shed some light on this. Though I think Net is probably the scum.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Netorie]*

I don't know how much I can say, but I can say that though my actions I know that certain people are innocent... well I pretty much said who earlier, but yeah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

so its between those two, rofl and net.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

Who's left BTW?

VLD
Gumby
Net
Rofl
JTG?
myself


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2011)

yeah that's it made a nice posts with the 8 roles(2 janitored) and 6 people but a page refresh destroyed it and I lost my patience. playing the odds i'll agree to this
*[change vote lynch netorie]*
him and JTG are the only roles I haven't implied as of yet.

inacti rofl get your ass online and make a consensus.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 31, 2011)

Vote Count

VastoLorDae > Netorie
Shark Skin > ROFL > Netorie
gumby2ms >  rofl > Netorie
R o f l c o p t e r
JiraiyaTheGallant
Netorie
______________________________

Netorie   -3


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

So close too a win... this inactivity sucks


----------



## Savage (May 31, 2011)

Fireworks should spite all you guys for your inactifagness.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 31, 2011)

I wonder what happened to the 3 post count rule Fireworks?


----------



## Savage (May 31, 2011)

Town doesn't deserve to win this game. Spite every last one of them.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for being late, I'll look back over the phase now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 1, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Town doesn't deserve to win this game. Spite every last one of them.



Well yeah if the three who haven't voted don't post it would work to town's advantage at this point.

But still there's something wrong when a dude that is supposed to be dead has more posts in a phase than 3 other players at this juncture of the game


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 1, 2011)

Rofl has been inactive in all games he's played in lately, so I believe him.

*[Vote Lynch Netorie]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

GOD DAMMIT ONE OF YA STILL HAVE NOT CHANGED YOUR NAME!?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 1, 2011)

/dealwithit.gif


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah... I'm just gonna trust you guys on this one.

*[VOTE LYNCH NETORIE]*


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I wonder what happened to the 3 post count rule Fireworks?



I figured that it was almost over


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2011)

Both forces continued their valiant fights to destroy one another. However the next to fall in battle was Skyla

*[Skyla]* - Netorie has been lynched



*NIGHT PHASE START*​


----------



## Netorie (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol@ town fucking themselves in the ass. I've been roleblocked since phase two. 

Thanks for the game Fireworks, it was fun. :3


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 1, 2011)

I am going to strangle the hell out of you lot when this is over.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

So will I. If they lose.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

You didn't do much to stop the towning honestly


----------



## Netorie (Jun 2, 2011)

I know I couldn't have done anything because I was froze this past phase and wasn't allowed to post. 

/dead


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh sorry


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Ghetsis continued to plow through town. This time his victim was Brycen.





*[Brycen]* - JiraiyaTheGallant has been killed

Day phase start. Sorry, but I can't use my laptop according to my dad. Start phase.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

Inb4 I get lynched even though I'm a townie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Tell me shark skin...what was this so called ability of yours again that determine who was town?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

my guess is that he was brycen and kept elite rbing everyone being drydan and netorie. who knows if anyone other than mafia has a action left to use at night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Then he should no for sure who is Ghetsis. If not...then it would be him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah but brycen just died and can't give us shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Fireworks neglected to tell us who died...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fireworks neglected to tell us who died...



Well... it's either Shark Skin or JTG.
Unless there are others still alive that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tell me shark skin...what was this so called ability of yours again that determine who was town?



Process of elimination. I think if you go back and look at when Sarun defended me from getting lynched you'll realize who I  am. I'm surprised I haven't been killed and I did something very risky last night phase and used my ability on JTG rather than the person I actually suspect. I don't know why I did, but I took the chance. Anyway

*Vote lynch ROFL*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

sarun did not really provide any evidence for you. He said he was sticking his kneck out for you. If you are as important as you say you should have been killed. But you have not been. Would be pretty smart to kill sarun after he defended you.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Process of elimination. I think if you go back and look at when Sarun defended me from getting lynched you'll realize who I  am. I'm surprised I haven't been killed and I did something very risky last night phase and used my ability on JTG rather than the person I actually suspect. I don't know why I did, but I took the chance. Anyway
> 
> *Vote lynch ROFL*



smh.

Wait.. you used your ability on JTG. You posting here means he's the one that died....
I'm confused... were you the one that killed him ?

< clueless
Someone make sense of this while I continue eating...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I will be back in a few hours, I hope fireworks does not end phase early. and again, if ya read my posts on day phase 1 you will know who I am. Is all I am saying. There is definitive proof if you read the night actions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah it would seem JTG was brycen since he has not posted yet, of course...this could just mean he is not around.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yeah it would seem JTG was brycen since he has not posted yet, of course...this could just mean he is not around.



You, Me, Shark Skin, JTG and Gumby were the only ones still alive, I think.
1 died, 4 have posted. So, unless one of us is posting after they died, JTG was the one that died.
I wish Fireworks would update the playerslist....


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> sarun did not really provide any evidence for you. He said he was sticking his kneck out for you. If you are as important as you say you should have been killed. But you have not been. Would be pretty smart to kill sarun after he defended you.



She said she was sticking her neck out for me for a reason. Please read the role list and you'll see how everything fits into place. I don't want to be overly obvious due to the rules, but I've pushed my hint just about as far as I can. I've already cleared your name as well as Gumby's. I made the mistake of straying away from my original suspicion. Did it with the vote last phase and did it when I acted last night. Can't make this mistake again.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2011)

Omg guys get him already,it's obvious,lynch him than I'll strangle him,I  bitch  killed me 

/dead


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice scumread, Shark. 

/dead


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Nice scumread, Shark.
> 
> /dead



Well.. now we at least know that JTG is the one that died.
Don't worry, JTG, we'll get the bastard that killed you.


----------



## Marco (Jun 2, 2011)

Read between the lines town. Ghetsis's identity is easy to discern.

/dead


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Nice scumread, Shark.
> 
> /dead



Yeah I rolled the dice and came up empty. Sorry about that. Like I said before I made the mistake of letting myself be swayed during the day phase and let that continue into what I did during the night phase. It won't happen again.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah I rolled the dice and came up empty. Sorry about that. Like I said before I made the mistake of letting myself be swayed during the day phase and let that continue into what I did during the night phase. *It won't happen again.*



You're voting to lynch me, so I'm pretty sure you're doing it again.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

No it won't happen again because you are Ghetsis. VLD had narrowed the list of suspects to gumby, Netorie, and you. 
I cleared gumby leaving just you and Netorie. And we were going to lynch you except that VLD pointed out that you had been inactive and Netorie's activity had picked up one Ghetsis had become godfather. The reasoning was not bad, but I should have stuck to my guns. 
Then during the night phase I continued thought I'd target someone who hadn't faced much pressure in JTG, thinking that he may have been laying somewhat low because he was Ghetsis. Turned out I was wrong (honestly I thought I would be killed during the night phase). Anyway I'm sure of what I'm doing now and this game should finally end.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> No it won't happen again because you are Ghetsis. VLD had narrowed the list of suspects to gumby, Netorie, and you.
> I cleared gumby leaving just you and Netorie. And we were going to lynch you except that VLD pointed out that you had been inactive and Netorie's activity had picked up one Ghetsis had become godfather. The reasoning was not bad, but I should have stuck to my guns.
> Then during the night phase I continued thought I'd target someone who hadn't faced much pressure in JTG, thinking that he may have been laying somewhat low because he was Ghetsis. Turned out I was wrong (honestly I thought I would be killed during the night phase). Anyway I'm sure of what I'm doing now and this game should finally end.



Wasn't it JTG who pointed out that pointed out my inactivity ? I'm pretty sure it was...
So, why would I kill him in that case and not you ?
Seems like you're stretching... smh


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

Check the write up again. I revealed who died


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Wasn't it JTG who pointed out that pointed out my inactivity ? I'm pretty sure it was...
> So, why would I kill him in that case and not you ?
> Seems like you're stretching... smh



Yeah he specifically pointed it out, my bad. Although you yourself had mentioned that you were "inactifagging" or w/e before that and we bought into that. All JTG did was confirm that you were inactive in several games. Which is why I didn't target you with my ability. I thought that if you really were inactive that you weren't really a suspect. But it is apparent to me that you are only using inactivity as a ruse to get away with what you have done.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah he specifically pointed it out, my bad. Although you yourself had mentioned that you were "inactifagging" or w/e before that and we bought into that. All JTG did was confirm that you were inactive in several games. Which is why I didn't target you with my ability. I thought that if you really were inactive that you weren't really a suspect. But it is apparent to me that you are only using inactivity as a ruse to get away with what you have done.



I've been inactifagging in almost every game I'm in. 
Hell, I got modblocked in WAD's game because of it.
Seriously...

The only game I haven't been inactifagging in is Wormo's game lol. 

smh Shark Skin.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

Inactifagging is not a viable defense anymore ROFL.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Inactifagging is not a viable defense anymore ROFL.



Well... fuck you then. I'm not scum. 

Goddamnit.


----------



## Hero (Jun 2, 2011)

1. Shark Skin
2. Kamikazi - Burgh
3. Remchu - Black
4. Fakepeace - Iris
5. Roflcopter
6. Hidden Nin - Sage 5
7. WhatADrag - Sage 2
8. Princess Ivy - ???
9. JiraiyaTheGallant - Brycen
10. Bioness - Chili
11. LEGENDARYBEAUTY - N
12. Cycloid - Sage 4
13. Tia Halibel - Espionage - White
14. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Shauntal
15. James - Reshiram
16. Espionage - Professor Juniper
17. Sarun Uchia - Cress
18. Mei Lin - Elesa
19. Sajin - Sage 6
20. Aiyanah - Sage 3
21. Buto Renjin - Alder
22. Shin - Zangetsu - Cedric Juniper
23. Netorie - Skyla
24. Noitora - Sage 7
25. VLD
26. Raven Rider - Clay
27. Fear - ???
28. Xerces - Caitlin
29. Blackluster - Triad 1
30. Awesome - Triad 2
31. Gumby2ms
32. *Marco - Blue*
33. Platinum - Marshal
34. Mio - Kyurem
35. Jiraiya the Gallant - Triad 3


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

wow so much hate. this game has been tricking and it sucks that JTG kept elite rbing town, this could have been over already but just like last pokemon games it's a lot of generics(artificial this time) staring down the lone mafia.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

Wait so I just realized something... JTG elite rbed Netorie last phase and he didn't veer us off the Netorie wagon? WTF


----------



## Netorie (Jun 2, 2011)

^Bingo! 

/dead


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

I have no clue who to vote for...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

smh guys. 
How are we supposed to lynch the last scum if nobody is posting ffs.

Really... smh


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

well we would like to if not for the role reveals.
mei lin and marco seem to think they know but to me it's hard to call as a I have reasons to suspect everyone left. like sharksin for knwoing my role when all apparent cops or dead and he wasn't brycen, you and vld for voting for mafia when the lynch wasn't on them as the mafia did to camouflage themselves.  VLD has you as a suspect, so does skin. as a point maybe one of them was grim and he turned but that would have showed in the write-up surely. 

*[vote lynch roflcopter] *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

rofl would seem the obvious choice after looking at you 3s posts...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 2, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> well we would like to if not for the role reveals.
> mei lin and marco seem to think they know but to me it's hard to call as a I have reasons to suspect everyone left. like sharksin for knwoing my role when all apparent cops or dead and he wasn't brycen, you and vld for voting for mafia when the lynch wasn't on them as the mafia did to camouflage themselves.  VLD has you as a suspect, so does skin. as a point maybe one of them was grim and he turned but that would have showed in the write-up surely.
> 
> *[vote lynch roflcopter] *





VastoLorDae said:


> rofl would seem the obvious choice after looking at you 3s posts...



What the hell... 
Seriously... you dumbasses.

*[VOTE LYNCH SHARK SKIN]* for starting a bandwagon on me, you scummy bastard.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

so sarun derped and screwed town basically.

that or it was after he became gf and was immune to invest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

shark skin has said he has been hinting a role.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> We don't necessarily need to get the new godfather now. Eliminating any sort of mafia is fine as long as they have some sort of role. After all there don't seem to be generic mafia, all mafia have their use. Even if he doesn't turn out to be the godfather he could end up being an essential part of their strategy.



This is pretty incriminating. seeing how we never did get him he still lives. and Marco did not trust you. He actually voted for you as well. gumby switch your vote to shark skin.


*[vote lynch shark skin]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

I have. I just don't want to be overly obvious although it shouldn't be that difficult to figure out my role either, especially at this point in the game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> This is pretty incriminating. seeing how we never did get him he still lives. and Marco did not trust you. He actually voted for you as well. gumby switch your vote to shark skin.
> 
> 
> *[vote lynch shark skin]*



You're looking  at the wrong post dude. Remember sarun vouched for my innocence? Now think about sarun's role. Once you take a good hard look at that you'll see that I'm not Gehtsis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Your the 3rd one? I some how doubt that. Its easy to claim that role now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Nevermind...your right.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarun would have no reason to defend me if I weren't, lets just say that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

*[change vote lynch rofl]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

Sharkskin is confirmed by me finally figuring out what the hinting was. got your hints as well but his role is now more confirmed then I previously thought. brycen is dead and any hinting can be counter. plus rofl is only one to not to stealth hint.

lol problem solved itself while I was screwing around with this post

damn brycen he extended this game.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 3, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> wow so much hate. this game has been tricking and it sucks that JTG kept elite rbing town, this could have been over already but just like last pokemon games it's a lot of generics(artificial this time) staring down the lone mafia.



Um, whut? 

Netorie's the only town I rb'ed. The first 2 were both mafia. Yeesh. 

/dead


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally it had come down to this. Drayden and Cilan were facing down Ghetsis and his powerhouse of a pokemon...The Legendary Zekrom. Exhausted from the fighting, Cilan fell to his knees.

"Get up!!!" commanded Drayden "This battle is far from over. We've taken heavy hits from this man. We must defeat him!" Cilan turned to Drayden and let out a hissing rebuttal

"Excuse me Drayden, but don't be foolish. The only one who could have defeated him was Blue...and she's dead." Drayden stood breathless. Cilan had a point. There only way to victory was Blue and now that she was gone, it was all over. But that didn't bring him down.

"Cilan, we still outnumber him! We can take him. We just have to get Zekrom to turn it's back against him. Then we'll be powerfu-" before he could finish, Ghetsis cut him off.

"Silence both of you ingrates. Now that the stage is set, Ican seize people's minds and hearts. I can bring into being the world that I desire more easily than you can imagine! I only will use Pok?mon, and I shall rule the powerless populace! I've been waiting so long for this! I've kept my silence so no one could piece together what I planned. Now, those painful days are at an end!" 

"I can empathize with some of what you say, but I can't forgive the way you reject everything else" shouted Drayden. Then he turned to Zekrom. "Please remember who you are Zekrom! You are the legendary pokemon who helped shaped the Unova region! In our region's mythology, you sided with the younger brother who believed in ideals! Now I beg you to help us and do what is right. Help us stop Ghetsis! I know somewhere you remember who you are and you know his ideals aren't morally correct...so please...please help us stop him. If we can't...all is lost..." Drayden's voiced trailed into a sob as he said this. Zekrom stood frozen in it's place. Ghetsis looked at Zekrom and then at the weak Gym leaders and laughed. 

"You honestly thought it would disobey it's master?" at the sound of this, Zekrom slowly moved and joined the side of the gym leaders. Ghetsis was astounded and so were the remaining gym leaders. "I never would have thought the legendary Pok?mon would choose Trainers like you! It caught me completely off guard. This doesn't change my goal. My plans have not been disturbed! In order to rule this world utterly, in order to manipulate the hearts of people who know nothing!"

"We'll see how that goes" Cilan spoke. Both leaders took their battle stances and prepared for the upcoming brawl.


"You can say whatever you want. A Pok?mon, even if it's revered as a deity, is still just a Pok?mon. Clian..Drayden, so what if it chose you! That doesn't mean you're a threat. Come on! Now you'll face ME in battle! I can't wait to see the look on your faces when you've lost all hope!" Both forces exchanged brutal blows. Ghetsis easily handled both trainers. Seeing they needed it's help, Zekrom lashed out his Fusion Bolt. Ghetsis narrowly dodged and looked up at the looming pokemon.

"I was expecting exactly that kind of move!" With swift movements, Ghetsis charged through Zekroms legs heading towards Cilan. Ghetsis moved incredibly too fast for Cilan to react and the younge gym leader was about to be blitzed when out of nowhere, Drayden rammed Ghetsis' side. Unable to avoid the attack, Ghetsis went sliding across the ground, hitting rocks and various shrubbery until he came to an abrupt stop colliding with a boulder. Ghetsis looked up dazed. He was bleeding from the mouth and side.

"My calculations... No! My careful schemes! The world should be mine!" He tried to get up but couldn't move. Slowly Cilan and Drayden accompanied by Zekrom stood over the last member of Team Plasma. "What?! I created Team Plasma with my own hands. I'm absolutely perfect! I AM PERFECTION! I am the perfect ruler of a perfect new world!" Drayden and Cilan looked at each other. In unison, they said

"Game over." and with that, they dealt the final blow. 


*[Ghetsis]* - Roflcopter has been lynched


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

*Pocket Monsters: Best Wishes - Black and White*​ 

​ 
The game is now over!

*[Cilan]* - Shark Skin


*[Drayden]* - Gumby2ms


*[Zekrom]* - VLD

HAVE WON!


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

*Tired and exhausted from a long fight, Cilan and Drayden both walked away with Zekrom supporting each other. Little did they know, an alarm went off in a distant land alerting other organizations of Ghetsis' death

??? - It appears Ghetsis has died. How unfortunate...at  least he was able to wipe out a majority of the Unova's strongest trainers. Kukuku, soon it'll be our time to mobilize.*


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah. so why couldn't I kill rofl on night 6 end the game then? thought I was unstoppable?
> 
> good game guys.



Well with other characters you are. Ghetsis was only able to be killed by Blue. . He was the only character with an exception to your ability because of his own.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah. so why couldn't I kill rofl on night 6 end the game then? thought I was unstoppable?

good game guys.

oo thanks. spoilers ftw.


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Also you all are free to discuss the game. Vote for MVP and all. I don't think that should be the only award though. You can also do biggest derper etc.

Also for the winners, I'll ask Woop to have a set made for you.


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally. Good work guys.



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You thought I was the new Godfather ?
> Come on, Marco, you should know better. smh





Marco said:


> My gut points towards you. Unfortunately, brain's got no reason to suspect you of being the Godfather.



Should always trust the gut. I couldn't confirm until after I died. Via activity. You know my biggest derp this game?



Marco said:


> Dammit. Here are my suggestions to you guys for tonight's actions. Follow them if you like.
> 
> Cilan, you roleblock Buto Renjin.
> Clay, you "roleblock" aiyanah.
> ...



After giving these instructions, I forgot to do what I had to do. I.e. Kill Roflcopter. I think I forgot to send an action in that night or I think I just neglected to cause I thought I'd be roleblocked. Either way, should've mentioned it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2011)

Dead posting in this game smh


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2011)

Marco said:


> Should always trust the gut. I couldn't confirm until after I died. Via activity. You know my biggest derp this game?



When I said that I was unaware that I was the godfather lol. So, I was being honest in that post... >.>

Btw... fuck you and Mei Lin for posting after you guys died. smh


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I forgot

*[Grimsley]* - Fear


*[Lenora]* - Princess Ivy


----------



## Savage (Jun 3, 2011)

This is Gumby2ms second time winning your game. He should get MVP.


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> When I said that I was unaware that I was the godfather lol. So, I was being honest in that post... >.>
> 
> Btw... fuck you and Mei Lin for posting after you guys died. smh



Eh? None of my dead posts gave anything away.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 3, 2011)

Good fucking job town


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

Too much dead posting. 

I was also biting my nails because I knew everything but I didn't say much.

Lol Shin and his lists. You should have mmore faith in me. I found them all. I wouldn't have said it with so much certainty had I not been sure, and I did it while generic. Hawkeye.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2011)

Marco said:


> Eh? None of my dead posts gave anything away.



>implying that dead posting is ok in that case

:galaxyryoma

Oh.. and your post could be considered hinting/helping, you know.


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

I counted the roles for my final game to the series and final mafia game ever...I have *124 roles* 

The problem is going to be finding players. I don't have to worry about activity because for one, there will be tons of day actions and I'm going to tweak the typical role of the bomb


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> >implying that dead posting is ok in that case



Yep. All I did was cheer town on. It makes the mafia feel uncomfortable but go through them and I hinted nothing. I repeated what town already knows.



> Oh.. and your post could be considered hinting/helping, you know.



Which one?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I counted the roles for my final game to the series and final mafia game ever...I have *124 roles*
> 
> The problem is going to be finding players. I don't have to worry about activity because for one, there will be tons of day actions and I'm going to tweak the typical role of the bomb



Finding 124 players... seriously ?
You might wanna enlist James in getting that many people lol.

Auto-sign me btw. Only 123 to go.


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, you won't find enough players fireworks.


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Marco said:


> Yeah, you won't find enough players fireworks.



 I hope I can. James got like 92 at one point? And won't matter that much. I'm going to tweak the bomb ability so that the game will go by soooooooo much faster


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 3, 2011)

Marco said:


> Yep. All I did was cheer town on. *It makes the mafia feel uncomfortable* but go through them and I hinted nothing. I repeated what town already knows.



Oh yes, because making the mafia feel uncomfortable surely isn't helping town, right ? 

As for repeating what town already knows, you're not supposed to post once you are dead. Period. Even if it is something you think town already knows.



> Which one?





Marco said:


> Read between the lines town. Ghetsis's identity is easy to discern.
> 
> /dead


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Oh yes, because making the mafia feel uncomfortable surely isn't helping town, right ?



Not really. It's not like I'm revealing information. Lone mafias are always uncomfortable in the final stages of the game anyway.



> As for repeating what town already knows, you're not supposed to post once you are dead. Period. Even if it is something you think town already knows.



It's against the rules technically speaking. But it isn't really a big deal. You're just annoyed cause you were in a tough situation in the game. We don't usually have problems with such. I can understand though. And I apologise. I didn't think it'd bother you.

As for the quoted post, I don't see how I'm hinting anything. You four were alive. Town already knew the answer was right in front of them.

Fireworks, could you post a list of the actions? And do you mafia guys mind sharing your quicktopic?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

> Fourth day. Time to step out of the shadows. I've been silently observing for a while now and I know who is trustworthy. There are sixteen of us left and six of those are mafia. This list is filled with scum.
> 
> *Blacklusterseph*
> *Roflcopter*
> ...



This game would have ended like Mei Lin's Fairy Tail game had my lynch on aiyanah not succeeded before I was swiftly killed. 
My mid-game purge lists will soon be feared by every mafia. 

They probably wondered how I caught so many. I must have been the only one that noticed the attempt to save LB by sacrificing Noitora. I removed Netorie from the list because she was the only one in post history that called bullshit on Noitora before the whole fiasco began. Noitora even attempted to sacrifice himself by self voting but it wasn't subtle enough. I wanted to call it out but I had to read the game more and I was generic since the bomb went off on day one.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 3, 2011)

Way to go, town!


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Marco said:


> Not really. It's not like I'm revealing information. Lone mafias are always uncomfortable in the final stages of the game anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I deleted them all because my box was full. I'll post mafia quick topics though.


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Moderator Sarun
05-27-2011
10:59 PM ET (US) i counter doctored JTG (one without spaces).  
31Shark
05-27-2011
10:17 PM ET (US) Alright then  
30Moderator Sarun
05-27-2011
06:52 PM ET (US) If he is not Ghetsis, he could be4 one of the sages.  
29Moderator Sarun
05-27-2011
06:48 PM ET (US) I'll counter-cop aiyanah too. i have a good feel on him.  
28Moderator Sarun
05-27-2011
12:43 PM ET (US) roleblock aiyanah.

I think he could be Ghetsis.  
27Moderator Sarun
05-26-2011
10:48 PM ET (US) at least 2 of us are safe from lynches though i think it's pretty obvious to mafia who we are from our defense and one of the Marco's post.

We are not that dangerous to them, so they probably might leave us alone.:33  
26Shark
05-26-2011
05:24 PM ET (US) No I didn't role block anyone, I was kinda busy. I'm thinking of possibly blocking Gumby this phase.  
25Moderator Sarun
05-25-2011
10:44 PM ET (US) i'm going to counter doctor jiraiya the gallant  
24Moderator Sarun
05-25-2011
04:36 PM ET (US) who did u roleblock last night Shark? and I saw ur role in end of night phase write-up. COuld you confer from the write-up who it is?  
23Shark
05-25-2011
10:02 AM ET (US) Thanks for coming to my defense Sarun. I probably would have been done for.  
22Moderator Sarun
05-24-2011
10:07 PM ET (US) Buto > VLD
Shin – J t G
Shark > J t G
Sajin > J t G
Sarun > J t G
Marco > J t G > Shark > Hidden Nin
Aiyanah > J t G > Shark
Raven > Hidden Nin
J t G > Shark
Gumby > Netorie
Hidden Nin > Shark > No Lynch > VLD
Kamikaze > Shark > J t G
Awesome > Shark
VLD > Hidden Nin

VLD – 2
J t G – 5
HN – 3
Shark – 2
Netorie – 1


I haven't finish done the counting.  
21Moderator Sarun
05-24-2011
07:19 PM ET (US) Shark, who did you roleblock?  
20Moderator Sarun
05-23-2011
05:39 PM ET (US) ok, what should we do tonight?  
19Shark
05-23-2011
09:42 AM ET (US) Hidden nin as you had suggested.  
18Moderator Sarun
05-22-2011
05:19 PM ET (US) Bio picked Rave, Shark.

btw, who did u roleblock?  
17Fireworks
05-22-2011
05:02 PM ET (US) Edit 

Delete 
 
16Shark
05-22-2011
04:01 PM ET (US) Bio's been killed  
15Shark
05-22-2011
11:40 AM ET (US) How many times can we use revive? I'm not sure I'd want to waste it on Xerces TBH.  
14Moderator Sarun
05-22-2011
02:35 AM ET (US) Again, I reiterate, my list is just conditional. i'm deeply sorry if you feel i overstepped.  
13Moderator Sarun
05-22-2011
02:26 AM ET (US) Cilan-Role Blocker - Roleblock Hidden Nin
Cress- Counter doctor - Counter Doctor JiraiyaTheGallant
Chili- Reviver - Revive Xerces [Caitlyn]

These are conditional ones. Only mine is definite.

I'll PM Fireworks about my counter doctor target as a definite choice. as for roleblock and revive targets, i'll give her my suggestions.

if neither of you PM her your choices, I'll ask her to use my list if she allows that.
i just don't want any of us to miss oppurtunity to use our actions.  
12Moderator Sarun
05-22-2011
12:23 AM ET (US) You can relax if you want. I understand what you feel man. I'll do thread scouring.  
11Shark
05-22-2011
12:07 AM ET (US) I just came back from work, you want me to do more work?  
10Moderator Sarun
05-21-2011
10:51 PM ET (US) Fireworks, we are going to work now. Sorry for our delay.  
9Fireworks
05-21-2011
07:07 PM ET (US) Edit 

Delete 
You guys are so quiet  
8Shark
05-20-2011
10:38 PM ET (US) Hey everyone, just checking in.  
7Moderator Sarun
05-20-2011
10:37 PM ET (US) fireworks confirmed that we can use our abilities only at night.  
6Moderator Sarun
05-20-2011
10:23 PM ET (US) Cilan/Cress/Chili [Role blocker/Counter-Doctor/Reviver] – These three gym leaders are the only town that know each other. With their three abilities, they can block roles, dissolve any protective action done upon that target (Doctor/Protector/Converting), or revive dead players. (These are three separate roles but they work together)

The names are in order of their power

Cilan-Role Blocker
Cress- Counter doctor
Chili- Reviver

SS- Cilan
Cress- Sarun
Bioness- Chili  
5Moderator Sarun
05-20-2011
10:07 PM ET (US) we should be unstoppable. 
4bioness
05-20-2011
10:05 PM ET (US) I have the power!!!! to revive  
3Moderator Sarun
05-20-2011
02:35 AM ET (US) Where are are the fellow gym leaders?
Edited 05-20-2011 03:57 AM  
2Moderator Sarun
05-16-2011
07:06 PM ET (US) this works.  
1Fireworks
05-16-2011
07:32 AM ET (US) Edit 

Delete 
Let's see if it works


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

That still leaves us with 9 roles and 10 players tho....
<,<  
20Fireworks
05-16-2011
07:25 AM ET (US) LB
BLACKLUSTER
AWESOME
WAD
R O F L
AIYANAH
CYCLOID
Hidden Nin
SAJIN
NOITORA  
19R o f l c o p t e r
05-16-2011
07:18 AM ET (US) All right... so, who's part of the team now ?  
18Fireworks
05-16-2011
07:16 AM ET (US) Yeah that's because players keep dropping out. But have no fear! WAD will be taking JtG's place. Final replacement. You all should have 10 now.  
17R o f l c o p t e r
05-16-2011
06:48 AM ET (US) Hmm... is it just me, or does there seem to be 9 roles listed in the PM, but 10 players... >.>  
16blackluster
05-16-2011
06:45 AM ET (US) Posting for time reference.  
15R o f l c o p t e r
05-16-2011
03:50 AM ET (US) So, Homestuck isn't on our team... damn.
I was hoping to lynch him for some towncred. >.>  
14Fireworks
05-16-2011
12:19 AM ET (US) Yeah I know

And I just realized a huge error. I put he's take when I meant HE'LL TAKE  
13Princess Azula
05-16-2011
12:18 AM ET (US) Drama already.  
12Fireworks
05-16-2011
12:16 AM ET (US) Oh and since Homestuck just quit, I'm putting JtG back in because I'm desperate. He's take Homestuck's role  
11Fireworks
05-16-2011
12:07 AM ET (US) Just to let you all know, St. Lucifer will be replacing JtG. JtG felt like being a little bitch by complaining about the role I gave him by spamming my PM with dumb as fuck messages.
Edited 05-16-2011 12:08 AM  
10Princess Azula
05-15-2011
11:53 PM ET (US) If you do anything to sabotage me being Godfather just so you can become it after I've waited such a long time for this role...

Hidden Nin is also in our group.
Edited 05-15-2011 11:53 PM  
9Awesome
05-15-2011
11:41 PM ET (US) I'm almost a godfather  
8Princess Azula
05-15-2011
11:33 PM ET (US) Finally Godfather.

Feels good.  
7aiyanah
05-15-2011
11:31 PM ET (US) lol awesome
lb is gonna see that later  
6aiyanah
05-15-2011
11:31 PM ET (US) lol cyc, no silly trolls here  
5Awesome
05-15-2011
11:30 PM ET (US) I want LB to die so I can be godfather 

Last time I was godfather was in HOUX and that was really refreshing.  
4Cycloid
05-15-2011
11:28 PM ET (US) neither am i but sure, we
lets kick butt  
3aiyanah
05-15-2011
11:25 PM ET (US) never been a fan of qt
but alright, we can use it

guess who?
Edited 05-15-2011 11:25 PM  
2Awesome
05-15-2011
11:21 PM ET (US) and here's my actual name I'm using.  
1Awesome01
05-15-2011
11:20 PM ET (US) Here's our Pokemon mafia QT.
Edited 05-15-2011 11:21 PM


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

41aiyanah
05-20-2011
10:15 PM ET (US) so like, who is in this team?  
40WhatADrag
05-20-2011
10:10 PM ET (US) We has day cops? : 
39Princess Azula
05-20-2011
10:03 PM ET (US) Investigating Hiruzen Sarutobi and Mei Lin.  Random.  
38R o f l c o p t e r
05-17-2011
05:53 PM ET (US) Patience is a virtue, LB. :  
37Princess Azula
05-17-2011
11:29 AM ET (US) There was no mention of this.  
36R o f l c o p t e r
05-17-2011
05:34 AM ET (US) Lol LB. The game doesn't start for another 3 days or so...  
35Princess Azula
05-16-2011
10:10 PM ET (US) Game thread's still not up?  
34aiyanah
05-16-2011
08:07 PM ET (US) we should bring mio in
that girl needs to work on her mafia game  
33Princess Azula
05-16-2011
06:27 PM ET (US) Get someone who is playing to join us, and have Mio take their spot.  Unless they have a really hax pro-town role.  
32Awesome
05-16-2011
06:26 PM ET (US) I think our first course of action is to all vote each other to mess up town's lynching scumdar.  
31Awesome
05-16-2011
06:18 PM ET (US) Mio is a human scumdar.  
30WhatADrag
05-16-2011
06:08 PM ET (US) Well she's not even playing this game, I'm sure she's not signed up.  
29Princess Azula
05-16-2011
06:01 PM ET (US) No, leave Mio out of this. I want to see if she can sniff us the fuck out.  I'm taking this as a great challenge. Town needs one member to play God-tier on their team, versus our combined might.  
28Awesome
05-16-2011
05:15 PM ET (US) We already have an ace team. Adding Mio basically means an insta win.

I'm also glad I'm mafia. I actually play better and it's much more natural for me to play as one.
Edited 05-16-2011 05:15 PM  
27WhatADrag
05-16-2011
04:31 PM ET (US) We need someone to replace Sajin.

I wonder if Mio signed up for this game? Perhaps I can get her to sub in  
26Awesome
05-16-2011
03:24 PM ET (US) Well shit. Me on a team with WAD? This should be good.  
25Princess Azula
05-16-2011
11:27 AM ET (US) I think this is a marvelous team.  
24WhatADrag
05-16-2011
09:43 AM ET (US) But I'm the doctor. That could be...hm...

I suppose I'll protect myself, if Fireworks allows it 
Edited 05-16-2011 09:43 AM  
23aiyanah
05-16-2011
09:40 AM ET (US) cool beans we got wad  
22WhatADrag
05-16-2011
08:24 AM ET (US) oh look sajin and aiyanah, mafia again  
21R o f l c o p t e r
05-16-2011
07:49 AM ET (US) Interesting.


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't care if you don't post much in the game thread, but let's keep feedback and discussion here lively. Proper chemistry and team synergy will guarantee us a mafia win.

Now I hope Fireworks lets me protect myself at night  
52Princess Azula
05-21-2011
12:14 AM ET (US) Blue is obviously someone active. Buto Renjin's comment made it seem like he was indeed Blue, as WAD said. 

I'm liking this game already.  
51WhatADrag
05-21-2011
12:11 AM ET (US) Buto Renjin is Blue or Alder (day vigilantes). Getting rid of him is optimal.

Also guessing with the activity line-up that Bioness is possibly the other one.

lol doubleteamed Xerces, we're in the clear for Day 1 I believe  
50WhatADrag
05-20-2011
11:47 PM ET (US) lol

espionage scumhunting me 

towncred get  
49aiyanah
05-20-2011
10:52 PM ET (US) gotta agree with wad
we're the only mafia, voting patterns are much easier to pick apart against one mafia  
48aiyanah
05-20-2011
10:51 PM ET (US) i completely forgot hidden nin was on this team
i was about to bait him for a reaction :/  
47Awesome
05-20-2011
10:50 PM ET (US) v v v Wondering why I suspected you in the Bleach game 
Edited 05-20-2011 10:50 PM  
46WhatADrag
05-20-2011
10:48 PM ET (US) Be extremely careful with your votes.

We will get diced apart easily by patterns.

That's why my vote will stay on LB, initially.

Everyone knows I vote my own when I'm scum  
45Awesome
05-20-2011
10:48 PM ET (US) LB, WAD, Noitora, me... seems pretty dangerous  
44Cycloid
05-20-2011
10:41 PM ET (US) this team looks quite dangerous  
43Princess Azula
05-20-2011
10:39 PM ET (US) Drawing up a blank. Need to check out two more targets next day phase.  
42aiyanah
05-20-2011
10:16 PM ET (US) copypasta that shit

LB
BLACKLUSTER
AWESOME
WAD
R O F L
AIYANAH
CYCLOID
Hidden Nin
SAJIN
NOITORA


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Mafia. Fucking talked a lot. Couldn't even post the damn convo.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

lol they thought I was Drayden. 

If I was I would have continued the inactifag act and killed them all one by myself.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 3, 2011)

lol my first run as vigi. now I need a run as sk to finish all the roles I haven't had. well that and some obscure ones like bus driver, klepto, infector etc. 

little did I know I couldn't kill rofl, or else I would have him lynched sooner but his non-death lead me to believe he was another role. 

I forgot all about legionaries in this game thought vld was bug trainer. same shit either way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

Would I have won either way?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Town Survivors. Good job Shark.


----------



## Netorie (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally over I see. Obvious Ghetsis was obvious. Congrats town. :33

Still pissed that I was lynched and roleblocked at the same time.  Oh well though, had fun. :3


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Would I have won either way?



As long as you didn't die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

I could have screwed town.


----------



## EJ (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the game Fw


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome win guys.


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2011)

You're all welcome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)




----------

